# EVE - Eve Health Group



## julles (4 April 2006)

Hi there, does anyone here follow this one?   

I don't know much about it,  it came up on a volume search today, they have an interest in a company that has Uranium leases in Zambia and interests in a new float called Cool Energy.   That's all I know. 

It looks interesting!

Any help and or nay say is appreciated.   Thanks Julles


----------



## julles (5 April 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Ok,  I've done more research and here are the details of the uranium mining in Africa.

According to Eve's announcements, drilling has commenced and are expected to be finished by mid May.   Results soon thereafter. 


ALBIDON LIMITED
NEDLANDS 6009
WESTERN AUSTRALIA

ASX CODE: ALB
AIM CODE: ALD

25th October 2005

Exploration Agreement on Albidon’s Uranium Prospects
OVERVIEW

• Albidon Limited and Energy Ventures Limited (EVE) have entered into an
agreement for the exploration and development of a number of uranium and
coal prospects that have been identified on Albidon’s tenements in Zambia.

• Under the Agreement major exploration programs will commence immediately
with A$500,000 to be spent by EVE within two years to maintain an option to
enter a Joint Venture on one or more project areas.

• Following these programmes EVE may earn a 30% interest in each project area selected by it for farm-in by expending A$1 million on the selected project area, and may then proceed to earn a 70% interest by drilling up a JORC Indicated Resource and completing a Prefeasibility Study.


Albidon’s uranium prospects comprise a number of occurrences of mineralisation withinsediments of the Karoo Basin which is the host sequence for several uranium deposits in southern Africa. The prospects were identified during uranium exploration of the Kariba Valley in the 1970’s and 1980’s however documentation is sparse and there has been no follow up exploration the past 20 years.
The areas of interest for uranium and other energy minerals are adjacent to but geologically separate from those that are the focus of Albidon’s ongoing nickel exploration activities.
The Company has decided to farm out these uranium prospects to a specialist, Africa focused energy exploration company upon terms considered attractive for Albidon. This approach has the benefit of bringing focussed exploration activity to the early stage uranium prospects whilst not diverting funds or management resources from Albidon’s nickel activities.

ENERGY VENTURES LIMITED
Energy Ventures Limited is an ASX-listed company specialising in the exploration of uranium, coal and coal-bed methane projects in Mozambique, Zambia, Botswana, Zimbabwe and Malawi. The company is run by experienced Africa-based exploration management and chaired by Dr Ian Duncan who, through a number of previously held senior management positions at WMC’s Olympic Dam Operations, has extensive
experience of all technical and commercial aspects of the development of energy minerals projects.

DETAILS OF THE AGREEMENT
• EVE must expend a minimum of A$500,000 on exploration of the specified projects during an Evaluation Phase that expires in two years.

• This expenditure will secure for EVE the exclusive right to enter farm-in agreements on one or more projects under pre-agreed terms as set out below.

• EVE may select the areas it wishes to farm-into within two years. Each project area selected requires a separate farm-in agreement. The following terms apply to each farm-in agreement:

?? EVE must expend at least A$300,000 per annum.

?? EVE may sole-fund A$1 million of project expenditure to earn a 30% interest in the project. EVE’s expenditure during the Evaluation Phase on the areas the subject of the farm-in will be credited towards this.

?? EVE may earn a 70% project interest by sole-funding exploration and
development expenditure by drilling up an Indicated Mineral Resource as defined in the JORC Code and completing a Prefeasibility Study.

?? Thereafter Albidon may elect to contribute 30% of project funding.

?? In the event Albidon elects not to participate at a 30% interest, EVE’s interest will increase to 80% in return for committing to a Bankable Feasibility Study and solefunding the first A$10 million of the study.

?? Albidon may then elect to fund its 20% share of further project costs; or may require EVE to fund Albidon’s share of project costs in return for an additional 5% interest (leaving Albidon with 15% carried into production); or alternatively Albidon may elect to convert its interest to an agreed NetSmelter Return  (for example 1 to 3% sliding scale in the case of uranium).

DISCLOSURE
Three of Albidon’s directors have a declared interest in EVE. These directors have notbeen involved in the negotiations with EVE. All discussions between Albidon and EVE have been conducted by the Company’s independent directors acting under external legal and technical guidance in accordance with the highest standards of corporate governance.
The Company is looking forward to working closely with EVE to realise the discovery potential for uranium on these projects.

ENDS 

Looks good to me


----------



## danc (26 May 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I agree ,it appears to be close to OMC area,just down load the charts like the vol in it on day week and mth.current low sits on a cluster of fibbo numbers i think i will take a baby step.Any insight on ALB.


----------



## kariba (28 May 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I an in!

IMO this is WAY undervalued ... pretty confident we will get in increase in the resource. Certainly worth picking up a few at these prices as there seems to be little downside form here

cheers


----------



## kariba (29 May 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

The market still has not woken up to the potential of EVE

The Kariba uranium leases are MASSIVE & the defined uranium resource at the Njame deposits is already economical & looks pretty likely that it will be significantly extended!

The only reason I can think of why the market has missed it is the structure of EVE - essentially a "holding" company 

Absolute bargain ATM

cheers


----------



## MattThomson (1 June 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Why is this stock so cheap when compare to BMN?


----------



## nizar (1 June 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

yes a holding company with investments in COlltech and another technology company

they should get rid of these and use cash to ramp up exploration of uranium at Kariba

they only got 1.3m in the bank and 2 me that seems like a better thing to do than capital raising and then dilution


----------



## nizar (28 July 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

these guys  have twice as much land holding as OMC in the kariba district; drill results out this week were spectacular; very high grades; shallow mineralisation; already working on a resource estimation so must be fairly confident the grades are economic

More drilling results to come shortly and of course the potential for take-over is there

Have a look also at the most recent AER presentation

Sub $20mil market cap - u better believe it - but i dont think it will be there for long


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 July 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I followed this company a while back when it was around the 5c level, anyway after having a fresh look at it and seeing how far OMC's Kariba  ($90M + Mkt Cap, 12.5Mt@0.04%) and PDN's Kaleekera (20Mt @ 0.08%) projects have come,

and seeing the sheer size of EVE's land holding in this highly mineralised Zambia/Mozmbique/Malawi/Tanzanian Corridoor and recent drill results indicating an avg grade of 0.05 - 0.06% ie better than OMC's, (note some of the tennements are a JV with ALB, whereby EVE is earning up to 70%)

All combined with a company that has a fully dilluted mkt cap of around $16m, with $1.5m cash to see it through drilling and JORC Resource establishment

I didn't hesitate to buy 200,000 today at 10.5c,

I may look to buy another 300,000 depending on if I can free up capital,

Thanks peeps, I wouldn't have taken another look at this if it wasn't for me stumbling upon thread


----------



## nizar (31 July 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I followed this company a while back when it was around the 5c level, anyway after having a fresh look at it and seeing how far OMC's Kariba  ($90M + Mkt Cap, 12.5Mt@0.04%) and PDN's Kaleekera (20Mt @ 0.08%) projects have come,
> 
> and seeing the sheer size of EVE's land holding in this highly mineralised Zambia/Mozmbique/Malawi/Tanzanian Corridoor and recent drill results indicating an avg grade of 0.05 - 0.06% ie better than OMC's, (note some of the tennements are a JV with ALB, whereby EVE is earning up to 70%)
> 
> ...





No worries YT,

we are gonna make a stack out of this beauty


----------



## nizar (15 August 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

THis is looking good; looks like the capper has accumulated enough shares!

SOme large buy orders in the depth of 350k and 400k

SOme news leaked perhaps?...


----------



## dangerman (25 August 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi,

I was just wondering does anyone know when news is expected from this company.  This company hasn't posted any news in over 4 weeks.

thx


----------



## nizar (26 August 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				dangerman said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering does anyone know when news is expected from this company.  This company hasn't posted any news in over 4 weeks.
> 
> thx




very soon according to their most recent presentation was meant to be 2 weeks after the july 26th announcement, now its been 4 weeks...


disc: holding eve


----------



## Alfredbra (27 August 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hmm perhaps it is a good time to buy at these low prices and as an annoucnement is about to be released?


----------



## Alfredbra (27 August 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

ALB:Uranium Mineralisation confirmed - Njame Prospect Zambia announcement released yesterday


----------



## Alfredbra (27 August 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

wtf my bad got dates mixed up, even forgot today was sunday!!


----------



## nizar (27 August 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> hmm perhaps it is a good time to buy at these low prices and as an annoucnement is about to be released?




i cant say to be honest

but what i do know is that if the next results are decent, they already working on a JORC resource estimate from last months results, when the JORC comes out (end of the year is possible), the market cap could easily be in the region of $40million, which is 25-30cps, and i think it will be similar to OMC, in that it wont run for ages, but when it does, it will go very fast

disc; i hold EVE


----------



## Sean K (27 August 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm watching EVE closely atm also. Noticed it's come off a little recently. Been on a steady road sth since April. Between .08 and .09 should be good support for bounce with good news. Probably a good time to take a punt on this imo. The market cap premises presented here seem pretty reasonable. Interesting. Don't hold.


----------



## Alfredbra (5 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

any ones opinon on eve atm? alot of sellers and hardly any buyers? not looking good for sp


----------



## Beethoven (5 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

A bit of selling was done today however, there is a bit of support at the 8.7 and 9 cent levels.  I think the price is suffering due to the long wait for some news.  EVE hasnt released any news in almost 6 weeks   .  I wish this company would just keep us informed in what they are doing.


----------



## nizar (5 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> any ones opinon on eve atm? alot of sellers and hardly any buyers? not looking good for sp




Ok let me explain what i think happened

The last few days: big 300k, 500k buyers, and pussy sellers as usual
And they were all dumping to the bid
Those were big boys accumulating; which is good for long-term prospects as it flushes out the weak hands

The last few days the spread was always large. Those buyers that i mentioned wouldnt move; but some other punters seeing those big buys, jumped the queue and just paid the ask.

Today its just the case of some nervous hands selling

Im prepared to sit on this one for a while; they are already working on a resource estimate

I dont usually pay much attention to day2day fluctutations; but IMO this will spike to 25-30c before the end of the year when the JORC estimate is out

Also watch out for some corporate play btw EVE and OMC; takeover, merger i dunno but sumthing is likely to happen.


----------



## Alfredbra (5 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

yer just a matter of time, just hoping for a continuous up trend or a reversal i should say. just doesnt seem to look so good when we have more sellers than buyers!


----------



## Casual_Investor (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

cvan anyone talkabout there last news? Was it what we expected or worse... yeh why rae there so many sellers:?


----------



## nizar (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> cvan anyone talkabout there last news? Was it what we expected or worse... yeh why rae there so many sellers:?




It was very positive
We didnt get any sp response because of the delay in receiving it

Very high grades and shallow depths, i dare say it was as good as AGS's (AGS actually had some better grades, but like 100m below surface whereas EVE about 20m and grades only slightly worse)


----------



## Casual_Investor (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I like the fundamentals.. Ive read up on this company and I think its cheap. I was lo9oking at the market depth... why does no one want to buy this stock.. why so little volume?


----------



## Beethoven (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> I like the fundamentals.. Ive read up on this company and I think its cheap. I was lo9oking at the market depth... why does no one want to buy this stock.. why so little volume?




I agree fundamentals are great comparing this with OMC.  Buyers are lining up and the selling side is thinning   .


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> I like the fundamentals.. Ive read up on this company and I think its cheap. I was lo9oking at the market depth... why does no one want to buy this stock.. why so little volume?




I now hold 850,000

I bought another 350,000 just then, had to pay up to 10c but hey, I'm not risking the news coming out an woosh

I'm goona buy as much as I can under 10c


----------



## Beethoven (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I now hold 850,000
> 
> I bought another 350,000 just then, had to pay up to 10c but hey, I'm not risking the news coming out an woosh
> 
> I'm goona buy as much as I can under 10c




850000!!! wow i think ur gonna make a killing profit YT with this company.  Anything less that 10c is a steal imo.  I was lucky to get in at 9 cents


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Its moving nooo I want more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

400k more @ 9.7 will be it for me, if i get em (Using all my CBH proceeds today)


----------



## Beethoven (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hmmm good volume today.  Buyers creeping up at 10 cents. all we need is a bit of good news and woosh... up we go


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> Hmmm good volume today.  Buyers creeping up at 10 cents. all we need is a bit of good news and woosh... up we go




 Siggghhhh, when I decided to make my move this morning and load up there was little interest, seems there were alot of people like me just waiting to buy it at absolute lowest, once I put up my orders the bunny hopping began (orders appeared in front of mine) I've already chased it up a little

I hope I get my last lot but orders are jumping in front of me   

C'mon sellers!


----------



## nizar (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> C'mon sellers!




It seems at least for now the last few weeks have flushed out all the weak hands; good to see 10.5c holding

We need an announcement about drilling 2mrw 2 sustain this momentum

But the depth looks very positive; from 9c to 10c more than 3million on the bid side and only 1.2million on the ask

It we get a good announcment 2mrw this will FLY

The pressure is building at 10c as i speak

Looks like those buyers dont wanna be out when the trading halT comes!!!


----------



## Simmo (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Been holding EVE for a while now, today’s interest is definitely the most positive in the last month, its good to get rid of the short term holders to allow for the run up. You should do well with your large holding Young Trader. 

Eve has a lot of potential. They just need to come to an arrangement with OMC for processing or ore once they have a resource estimate for Kariba valley deposit's then they should be able to fast track to production. 

To be a 15 - 30 bagger. They only need to find one other economic resource in their very large land holdings. The Luangwa Valley looks very prospective from the regional radiometrics. Looking forward to the defined radiometrics which should be out soon which will show in more detail EVE's potential in its other land holdings in Zambia.


----------



## kariba (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Fantastic to see .... looks like the capping is finally over & that it is game on

Along with AEX, this has to be the cheapest U stock ou there

Cheers


----------



## Casual_Investor (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i hope it drops tomoz and ill get in. I was Sooo gonna buy when it was around 9.5 c. Please drop down again!!! lol


----------



## Alfredbra (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

lol noooo hope it doesnt drop!


----------



## nizar (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> i hope it drops tomoz and ill get in. I was Sooo gonna buy when it was around 9.5 c. Please drop down again!!! lol




when its 30c, will it really matter if u buy at 10.5 or 9.5??!!
wats the point of being a tight a$$ at the chance of missing out??


----------



## Casual_Investor (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> when its 30c, will it really matter if u buy at 10.5 or 9.5??!!
> wats the point of being a tight a$$ at the chance of missing out??




yeh true.

However IMO it will drop tomoz. It always retreats after a moderate rise. However thats not to say we arent in for a new up trend.


----------



## nizar (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> yeh true.
> 
> However IMO it will drop tomoz. It always retreats after a moderate rise. However thats not to say we arent in for a new up trend.




yeh well if u want to look at historical facts last time it rallied to 10.5c, it went in the next few days to 8.7c, why dont u put a buy order in 8.7c and see if u get filled

look how stacked the buy side is from 9-10c, over 3million shares
i havent seen that before since iv bought that stock

but yeh, lets see wat happens 2mrw


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> when its 30c, will it really matter if u buy at 10.5 or 9.5??!!
> wats the point of being a tight a$$ at the chance of missing out??




Exactly!


Although my 1 month target is 20c,

With 3 month target of 30c once an estimate is released,

But Nizar has been following this one closely so he's got a better handle on its movement patterns than me,


----------



## Alfredbra (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

imo resistance being at 10c which it broke through today but still ended up closing on 10c, anything could happen tommorrow. but really this stock must be going up, its at its pretty much lowest it can be right now so i spose it doesnt matter if you buy in at any time around 10c


----------



## nizar (6 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

News just out from Albidon in the UK: YT i hope ur reading this... 

INFILL DRILLING CONFIRMS EXTENSIVE URANIUM MINERALISATION AT THE NJAME NORTH
PROSPECT, ZAMBIA

HIGHLIGHTS

• Extensive zones of uranium mineralisation have been confirmed in infill
aircore drilling at Njame North, in the Kariba Valley, Zambia.
• The drill results indicate that sandstone-hosted uranium mineralisation is
present over a large area with grades and thicknesses that may be amenable
to economic extraction.
• The table below summarises significant results from the infill drilling
programme at the Njame North prospect:

NJN028: 6m @ 710 ppm U3O8 from 37m
NJN032: 5m @ 551 ppm U3O8 from 40m
NJN034: 2m @ 918 ppm U3O8 from 29m
NJN037: 3m @ 938 ppm U3O8 from 24m
NJN050: 17m @ 606 ppm U3O8 from 35m

• Reconnaissance drilling and phase one infill drilling have now been
completed at Njame North and work is well advanced on preparing an initial
resource estimate.
• Mineralisation remains open along strike in both directions and down dip.
• Scoping studies of metallurgy and processing options for the Njame North
mineralisation will commence in the next quarter.
• Initial drilling of the analogous Chisebuka Prospect will commence later
this month, as soon as a drill rig can be mobilised.
• Large scale airborne radiometric surveys will commence in the next quarter
over a number of new targets in the prospective Karoo basins covered by the
JV tenements.

Drilling Program Update

Under the terms of an exploration agreement with Albidon, African Energy
Resources Limited ('African Energy'), a subsidiary of Energy Ventures Limited,
has completed a program of infill drilling of the previously discovered Njame
North uranium prospect. The drill program was funded and operated by African
Energy under the terms of an option and farm-in agreement covering portions of
Albidon's extensive licence holdings in southern Zambia.

The first stage of aircore drilling at the Njame North prospect comprised 21
vertical aircore holes for 897m on a nominal 400m x 100m grid pattern (see
Diagram 1 in the hyperlink above). Assay results for this initial program
(previously announced on 26th July 2006) confirmed the presence of significant
uranium mineralisation, and an infill program of a further 26 vertical aircore
holes for 1,103 m was completed, to a nominal 200m x 50m grid pattern (see
Diagram 1 in the hyperlink above). Drill samples were collected over 1m drill
lengths, and were assayed using the pressed-pellet XRF method.

Table 1 lists all significant intersections that have been returned for the
infill drilling, and Table 2 lists all drillhole collar locations.

The infill drilling program has established the following:

• Mineralisation at Njame North occurs in two layers, with the lower being
thicker and generally higher grade.
• Mineralisation is of the style referred to as sandstone-type uranium
mineralisation, hosted by Karoo sediments.
• Mineralisation is open along strike in both directions, and is open down
dip.
• The mineralisation is near-surface, with cover thickness varying from 5m
to 34m.

These results have substantially increased confidence in the distribution and
continuity of the uranium mineralisation at Njame North.

Forward Program

The next stage of work is underway with the following objectives to be achieved
over the coming months:

• Preparation of initial resource estimate for Njame North.
• Scoping of metallurgical and processing characteristics of the
mineralisation at Njame North.
• Site preparation work for drilling at Chisebuka, some 100km to the
south-west (refer to Diagram 2 in the hyperlink above).
• Initial drilling at Chisebuka.
• Airborne radiometric survey over high priority regional targets in eastern
and southern Zambia.

Albidon-African Energy Exploration Agreement

The Njame uranium prospects form part of the Albidon-Energy Ventures Exploration
Agreement area. Energy Ventures Limited, through its subsidiary African Energy
Resources, is undertaking a A$500,000 exploration program over two years to earn
an option to enter a Joint Venture with Albidon on one or more project areas.
African Energy may earn a 30% interest in each project area by expending AUD $1
million on the selected project area, and may then proceed to earn a 70%
interest by completing a Prefeasibility Study on a JORC Indicated Resource.

African Energy's Karoo Basin Uranium Projects

The Njame Prospect is located approximately 85km south of Zambia's capital city
Lusaka (see Diagram 2 in the hyperlink above). Njame is one of a number of
prospects in Zambia's Kariba Valley Uranium District being evaluated under the
Agreement between Albidon and African Energy. This forms part of African
Energy's wider Karoo Basin Uranium Project that covers areas from north Botswana
through Zambia and Zimbabwe into Malawi (see Diagram 3 in the hyperlink above).
A number of significant uranium deposits and prospects occur throughout the
Karoo Basins in this area, including Kayelekera (Paladin Resources Ltd) in
Malawi, Kanyemba in Zimbabwe and Dibwe-Mutanga (Omega Corp Ltd) in Zambia.

The Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources
and Ore Reserves (the 'JORC Code') sets out minimum standards, recommendations
and guidelines for Public Reporting in Australasia of Exploration Results,
Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves. The information contained in this
announcement has been presented in accordance with the JORC Code and references
to 'Indicated' and 'Inferred Resources' are to those terms as defined in the
JORC Code.

Information in this report relating to exploration results is based on data
compiled by Dr Frazer Tabeart (an employee of Energy Ventures Limited), who is a
member of the Australian Institute of Geoscientists. Frazer Tabeart has
sufficient experience which is relevant to the style of mineralisation and type
of deposit under consideration and to the activity which he is undertaking to
qualify as a Competent Person under the 2004 Edition of the Australasian Code
for reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves. Frazer
Tabeart consents to the inclusion of the data in the form and context in which
it appears.

If you have any queries please contact the Company Secretary, Nick Day on +61 8
9211 4600 or e-mail: nickd@albidon.com. Additional information may be viewed on
Albidon's website at www.albidon.com

Table 1. Significant Uranium Intersections from Njame North infill drilling.


Hole ID From/m To/m Interval/m Equivalent U3O8
Njame North

NJN026 21 25 4m 200 ppm
and 35 36 1m 165 ppm
NJN027 33 35 2m 289 ppm
and39 43 4m 300 ppm
NJN028 25 28 3m 161 ppm
and 37 43 6m 710 ppm
NJN029 16 26 10m 203 ppm
NJN031 35 44 9m 243 ppm
NJN032 31 32 1m 179 ppm
and 40 45 5m 551 ppm
NJN033 30 32 2m 365 ppm
NJN034 29 31 2m 918 ppm
NJN035 37 38 1m 808 ppm
NJN036 17 19 2m 301 ppm
and 35 37 2m 280 ppm
NJN037 24 27 3m 938 ppm
NJN038 31 33 2m 164 ppm
and 36 44 8m 150 ppm
NJN039 23 24 1m 223 ppm
NJN041 18 19 1m 227 ppm
and 30 32 2m 272 ppm
NJN043 30 36 6m 200 ppm
NJN047 18 19 1m 178 ppm
NJN048 14 17 3m 173 ppm
and 22 31 9m 145 ppm
NJN049 14 16 2m 201 ppm
and 23 25 2m 220 ppm
NJN050 35 52 17m 606 ppm

Table 2. Infill drill collar locations. All holes drilled vertically.


Hole ID Easting (WGS84 Northing (WGS84 Collar Hole Depth/m
utm35s) utm35s) Elevation/m
Njame North
NJN026 681049.04 8219318.49 461.79 37
NJN027 681148.24 8219289.49 454.79 45
NJN028 681203.94 8219199.49 452.80 43
NJN029 680940.84 8219187.49 458.80 45
NJN030 680970.54 8219147.49 458.80 45
NJN031 681013.84 8219111.49 456.80 45
NJN032 681055.64 8219084.49 456.80 45
NJN033 681107.34 8219050.49 455.80 45
NJN034 681148.34 8218995.49 454.80 47
NJN035 681161.64 8218947.49 455.80 45
NJN036 680942.54 8219013.49 461.80 45
NJN037 681000.84 8218961.49 462.80 44
NJN038 681019.14 8218831.49 467.80 47
NJN039 681081.44 8218746.49 458.81 42
NJN040 680661.64 8218928.49 491.80 40
NJN041 680625.64 8218854.49 494.80 40
NJN043 680750.14 8218825.49 485.80 40
NJN044 680785.44 8218799.49 482.80 42
NJN045 680815.44 8218764.49 477.81 43
NJN047 680461.54 8218827.49 499.80 30
NJN048 680538.64 8218774.49 495.80 39
NJN049 680612.34 8218686.49 482.81 36
NJN050 680687.74 8218633.49 475.81 57
NJN053 681302.00 8219381.00 450.00 40
NJN054 681341.00 8219353.00 449.79 40
NJN055 681373.00 8219325.00 449.79 36


----------



## nizar (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

• Reconnaissance drilling and phase one infill drilling have now been
completed at Njame North and work is well advanced on preparing an initial
resource estimate.

• Scoping of metallurgical and processing characteristics of the
mineralisation at Njame North.

Hmmm... scoping studies already.... they must be fairly confident that the JORC will be massive and enough for economic production...

And note near-surface sandstone hosted mineralisation ie. it can be LEACHED.... its not like AGS 100m below the ground haha....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

If they ann tomorrow I am so glad I jumped in today, (thanks to CBH hitting 50c today  )


Well I'm off for the night,

Thanks again Nizar, I owe my involment in this stock to you, as your post drew me back to it   

Drinks on me this weekend if it runs


----------



## Simmo (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Announcement is out. Buy depth is building nicely. 

Noticed that the ASX made a mistake initially and put eve's announcement under the wrong stock code EIV instead of EVE, they have corrected it now.


----------



## Casual_Investor (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

DAMN!! missed out! boo hoo


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Interesting to see so many selling into strength,

Shows that alot of traders were on this,

Fundamentally, drilling results are showing that what we see over at OMC ($100m Mkt Cap) we can expect here,

Grades are bouncing from 200ppm = 0.02% to 3000ppm = 0.3% Overall it is clear an avg grade of 0.06% is achievable which is comparable to OMC's Kariba and PDN's Kayelerka (I think thats what its called)

I'm not selling, this stock is so undervalued on a peer comparison basis, current mkt cap is under $20m,

I expect the fact the ALB is AIM listed will bring a few UK Fundies to jump on EVE, as they did with BKY

Thanks again Nizar, although no drinks just yet


----------



## ALFguy (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Don't you think an open at 13c was a bit too enthusiastic?

Although fundamentals say buy, I'd worry about this dropping in the short term.

Would be nice to see it hold above 11c today.


----------



## pharaoh (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

surprised with market response
cos of the dow down maybe?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

No suprise, it ran hard this morning,

Needs to consolidate a bit before it moves up to 20c IMO,

I could have made a 40% profit in one day had I sold, but I'm not selling my holding,

In fact I still have my last buy order up @ 10c and I hope I get em


----------



## ALFguy (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

End of day buyers pouring in now following an afternoon with no-one willing to sell at 11c.

Could see a surge towards closing?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

lol was probably CTP buying on his own


----------



## Simmo (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Some big buyers have come out, obviously attracted by the volume.  

Might close at 12.5 which would be nice.
Its about time EVE got the recognition it deserves. 
Sounds like they could have a resource estimate out within a month by the tone of the latest announcement.


----------



## ALFguy (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

1Mil order at 11.5c seems to have sparked interest.

YT, still got your 10c order in? Why no shift it up a little and give this thing a push


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> 1Mil order at 11.5c seems to have sparked interest.
> 
> YT, still got your 10c order in? Why no shift it up a little and give this thing a push




Yeah right, theres now way I'm moving that order up, its sitting @ 10c besides I doubt 400k would do much to the volumes today,

If I get it great!

If not well I'll just have to make do with what I have,

IMO 11c-14c will be alot of consolidating before moving up to 20c, although someone seems th think 60c is possible (150k selling @ 60c)


----------



## Beethoven (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> 1Mil order at 11.5c seems to have sparked interest.
> 
> YT, still got your 10c order in? Why no shift it up a little and give this thing a push




lol i dont think YT is that gullible but it was worth a try


----------



## ALFguy (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> lol i dont think YT is that gullible but it was worth a try




You wouldn't believe what a nice guy he is   

There's always tomorrow......

...and who was it that said "when its 30c, will it really matter if u buy at 10c or 12c??!!" (edit)  ?


----------



## nizar (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> ...and who was it that said "when its 30c, will it really matter if u buy at 10c or 12c??!!" (edit)  ?




Yes that was me....

And Simmo - i agree i reckon resource estimate by end of october; theyve been working on this since the initial announcement of results on 26/07

YT i think consolidation will happen also; i wanna pick some up for under 20c with mantra profits hopefully

Long, long, way to go here

One thing though - if we get a nice run up management may take the opportunity to raise cash, they had 1.3mil cash in the bank as of 1st june but surely this drilling program would have almost exhausted those funds. I hope they do an insto placement, coz if they do a rights issue and try to offer shareholders cheapies, most of the dicks will just dump on market capping any sp movement


----------



## nizar (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yes that was me....
> 
> And Simmo - i agree i reckon resource estimate by end of october; theyve been working on this since the initial announcement of results on 26/07
> 
> ...





oops make that 30th june, not 1st june and its 1.5mil
sorry


----------



## nizar (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Interesting to see so many selling into strength,
> 
> Shows that alot of traders were on this,
> 
> ...




Alot of sellers about but the volume broke through their resistance

I think we will face these guys all the way to the previous high of about 17c, but once we are in blue-skies, thats when it will run hard

Maybe we will get there by the end of the month (likely), and that will be followed by:

*JORC resource estimate
*MD appointment (notice how they dont have an MD - which probably goes partly towards explaining the lack of instos in the top20)
*Capital raising

Not necessarily in that order; but before say end of October i would expect one or more of these events to have occurred..


----------



## Casual_Investor (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i dont think the stock will rise too much (could drop back down after this spike) until
-JORC estimate is released

and when jorc estiamte is released and providing its good itll prolly spike up high then go back down coz of capital raising


----------



## nizar (7 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> then go back down coz of capital raising




yeh well thats what the theory says but the trading halt that got EXT from 4c to 11c was an anouncement re a capital raising through a UK insto placement


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I just finished doing some research, 

I feel sorry for anyone selling right now as I expect 2 More great Announcements in the next 3 weeks,

If you look carefully at ther ann of 26th July you'll note that it stated Infill drilling was being completed for NJAME North *AND NJAME South* todays ann was for North,

So THERE WILL DEFINATELY BE ANOTHER ANN SHORTLY RE NJAME SOUTH INFILL results

Secondly, Intial Aircore drilling was completed in July for Njame North and South, 2 months later Njames North's infill results are released, my bet is they are nearing completion of the resource estimate and it will be released quite soon, before the end of September IMO, as it doesn't take that long to do once you've got the assays back.

I believe *Njame North will be around 5Mt grading 0.03-0.04% for 3.3Mlbs- 4.4Mlbs of Uranium,* this is a rough guess at the inferred Resource to be released for NJAME NORTH ONLY (My guess is based on an avg grade of 0.04-0.05% as significant interepts and a *tested* a strike size of 1km by 1km) 

Given that we can expect Njame South Infill results soon, its resource estimate won't be too far off, again I'm estimating a *7.5Mt-10Mt deposit avg 0.02-0.03% * (My estimates are based on avg grades of 0.03-0.05% as significant intercepts in Aircore need to see infil, but tested strike is about 2km by 1km ie 2x Njame North)

EVE Mkt Cap = Under $20M
Deposits = 2 so far probably 5Mt each grading 0.03 - 0.04%
So say 10Mt@0.035% = 8Mlb'S U

              VS

OMC Mkt Cap = Close to $100m
Very Advanced Deposits, 2 big ones of 6Mt each grading 0.04%
Roughly 11mLbs of Uranium with a good confidence levels,
Well suppoted and cash backed by Instos



Clearly if my estimates are right EVE has room to move

Lets see if I'm right


----------



## Simmo (8 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

There are also further historical targets very close to Njame.

There is Namakande and Chisebuka. Drilling is about to begin on Chisebuka.
The company intends to do a more detailed radiometric survey similar do what OMC has released recently to highlight other prospects for drilling within the Kariba valley.

Drilling has already been completed on Munyumbwe A also, the company mentioned in an earlier announcement that this was a weaker mineralisation. 
These results may still be economic at uranium price of $60 a pound as a secondary deposit. Assuming the grade of Munyumbwe A is about 150ppm but the area is larger. I don't think  the company will release these results at this stage as they are unsure how the market will react.

There will definately be a good flow of news over the next couple of months. I won't be selling anytime soon either.


----------



## nizar (8 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I just finished doing some research,
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone selling right now as I expect 2 More great Announcements in the next 3 weeks,
> 
> ...




YT - Nice research. Tough call about how much their resource will be but those figures seem as good as any. Its true what u say but i wouldnt hold my breath, they took a while with these results and it may be a wait for the next ones. But definately its worth it. 

Also - scoping studies are only being completed on Njame North, they can still produce from this alone while drilling the other targets

Simmo - i suspect Mumyumbwe A results will not be released to the market due to them being lower grade mineralisation. Good choice by management if u ask me. Look what happened to TOE when they released announcement of drilling where grades were 15ppm-70ppm, though IMO Munyumbwe A wasnt anywhere near that bad.

sp looking good opening at 12, plenty of buyers from 10-11.5...


----------



## Beethoven (8 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> YT - Nice research. Tough call about how much their resource will be but those figures seem as good as any. Its true what u say but i wouldnt hold my breath, they took a while with these results and it may be a wait for the next ones. But definately its worth it.
> 
> Also - scoping studies are only being completed on Njame North, they can still produce from this alone while drilling the other targets
> 
> ...




hmm some buyers before the opening but i also saw a lot of people lining up to sell as well


----------



## kariba (8 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> hmm some buyers before the opening but i also saw a lot of people lining up to sell as well




Patience needed with EVE .... all the potential in the world & will reward long-term holders

cheers


----------



## nizar (11 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kariba said:
			
		

> Patience needed with EVE .... all the potential in the world & will reward long-term holders




Could not agree more with the above statement

Held up well today when most other resources got smashed


----------



## Alfredbra (11 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

was up about 5% as i can recall? throughout the day but still ended up closing with no change.


----------



## Beethoven (11 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> was up about 5% as i can recall? throughout the day but still ended up closing with no change.




market took a bit of a hammering today.  To see it at break even is good in my mind.


----------



## ALFguy (12 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Although it closed down to 10c (eating into YT's 400k I see), wasn't too bad considering the market.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Well well well, did I get a suprise,

I've got Mid-Semester Exams and the studying + work has meant that since Sunday I haven't paid any attention to mkts, lol what a hammering!

So much selling,

I can't believe I got my other 400k filled (I think all maybe 2600 outstanding, haven't checked yet) So I've got my whole 1.25m I wanted   @ avg price of 10c


I strapped in and ready to go for a ride, a proper ride not just to 13.5c!

Good luck to all


----------



## beach (13 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

gees younger trader, i might go back to studying, over 100k to throw into the stockmarket, how times have changed fairplay to yah. regards beach


----------



## nizar (13 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Look at the credentials of Non-executive Chairman, Dr. Ian Duncan:

*Ex-WMC for 27 years, retired as GM of Olympic Dam operations
*Former Chairman of the World Nuclear Association
*PhD in radioactive waste...

(page.7 of financial report)

Hmm... former GM of O.D., i say he needs his title to be upgraded to MD, especially as EVE doesnt have an MD at this stage, hes definately got the credentials for it....

Also on page.6, the company has re-iterated that a resource estimate is currently in the process...


----------



## cuttlefish (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

resource announcement out - YT was pretty close - the results are a little higher than the amounts he predicted.

5.5 million Tonnes of .04% (.02% cutoff) to give 4.8M lb's of U308.

within 50m of surface, open along strike and at depth with good potential for expansion of the resource.


----------



## Sean K (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Look at the credentials of Non-executive Chairman, Dr. Ian Duncan:
> 
> *Ex-WMC for 27 years, retired as GM of Olympic Dam operations
> *Former Chairman of the World Nuclear Association
> ...




Inferred resource estimate out this am.

5.5m tns at 400 ppm U3O8 at 200 ppm cut off.
2,200 tns U3O8, 4.8m lbs U3O8.

How does that rate on the scale of things?


----------



## cuttlefish (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

just beat you to it kenna's ;-).

see above - results are slightly higher than YT's estimates.


----------



## nizar (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Inferred resource estimate out this am.
> 
> 5.5m tns at 400 ppm U3O8 at 200 ppm cut off.
> 2,200 tns U3O8, 4.8m lbs U3O8.
> ...




Very bullish announcement... 

4,8million pounds of shallow mineralisation.

Read the highlights first page. Resource is still open along strike and at depth. There is potential for an increase here as more drilling is done

Plus we still have more drilling results to come for Njame South, and Chisebuka.

Lots to look 4ward to here, and at this cheap market cap, nothing (except perhaps failure) is priced in to the current sp


----------



## Morgan (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Still worth grabbing more at 11.5c?
Even with the good announcement, not much upward pressure on price as yet, just the regular 10.5c crowd. 
Plenty of depth on the sell side


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I just finished doing some research,
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone selling right now as I expect 2 More great Announcements in the next 3 weeks,
> 
> ...





See bottom part for comparison between OMC and EVE for value,

Damn, I was close with estimate, looks to be slightly larger Tonneage on slightly lower grade,

Lets hope I'm under for Njame South Estimate as well,

Well that was ann number 1, can't believe mkt doesn't rocket this, 

Lets see how long we have to wait for Njame South Infill, to be followed with JORC

Good Luck


----------



## nizar (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> can't believe mkt doesn't rocket this,




Yeh well when OMC released their JORC the share price did nothing and actually went down for a week fews after that and was at 25-30c for a while and then it went to 90c for no apparent fundamental reason (a broker rated it)...

Its hard to know what news will make the sp rally, sometimes its drilling results (AGS), other times its a resource upgrade (OXR from 90c to $1.40), and other times its a broker upgrade (like OMC). Of course there are times when these events have happened and the sp did nothing, for example, EVE has results as good as AGS (IMO) and did nothing on the 26/7 announcment, OMC upgraded their resource and nothing happened, and about 10billion brokers said that BHP should be $32-38/share but its not

But im still holding this one, as for is 11.5c a good entry as some one asked, my initial entry was 11.5c a few months ago and im happy to hold this one

I feel one day the market will wake up and it will rally hard to about 25-30c, on what will seem like no reason, but it will be to make up for all the times it didnt rally the last few months when it shouldve!

All the best

ps. And YT, good call on the resource estimate!...  i wasnt brave enough to call it...


----------



## Morgan (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hmm....
strange also that the ALB queues at the moment are pretty much all sellers with almost no turnover today.


----------



## Beethoven (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Morgan said:
			
		

> hmm....
> strange also that the ALB queues at the moment are pretty much all sellers with almost no turnover today.




haha yep it feels as if the price of this share is always hitting a brick wall.  Up 15% on good news back down to 5% .  One thing for sure is this company does have potential and when the market realised that potential this company will rocket.  Still holding....


----------



## Dr Stock (19 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi Guys,

I was on another forum and noticed frenzied buying in AEX, EVE, and BMN during morning trade. All got sold down in the afternoon.

Despite the sell off I think the day traders really like the African U stocks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I think this should be the last time EVE gets to the 10c level, this is a joke,

The selling suggests a placement @ 10c or less


----------



## maverick11 (21 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Still going down!  What's your thoughts Y_T?  You've got a lot riding on this baby


----------



## Sean K (21 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Opportunity to buy some more perhaps. Pretty limited downside with this I reckon, (as far as speccies go). Might see 8 or 9 cents, but more likely to hang around 10 for a while until more good news is released, which is more than likely.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

It has to be a placement at 10c, there's just too much selling going on and not enough momentum buying,

How can those Nambian operators who are no where near JORC's justify their mkts caps in comparison? BMN $135m or so, WME $50M or so, EXT $60m or so

And then theres EVE's cousin OMC who has a deposit thats far more advanced but only 2x the size, yet enjoys a mkt cap of $90m

It just doesn't add up, that EVE can sit at $15m


----------



## hector (21 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi Guys,

What does a placement mean? Is it options being converted to shares, or institution selling large holding, or company issuing more shares, or what?


----------



## nizar (21 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

YT - if it is a placement i hope it is an "institutional placement" - because if it is to investors (sophisticated or otherwise), most of them will dump on market to make a quick 10-15% or wateva and suppress the share price for several weeks so that it will not respond to positive news.

kennas - agree, Im just waiting for Mantra float before i get some EVEs, hopefully at 10 or 10.5c. These are for the bottom drawer. I think it will go places, but if i post my price prediction in 24 months time for these guys, u will accuse me of ramping...

So i did some calcs... very rough back of the envelope... many many assumptions, but u have to, since they are at a very early exploration stage...

If their final resource is 10.5million lbs, and they are producing at a time when uranium is us$80/lb (still conservative) and costs of us$20/lb (very excessive).

Production of 1.5million pounds a year for 7 years

1.5*(80-20) = us$90million/annum in EBIT

Hmm.... easy us$50million NPAT after taking out exploration expenditure, admin costs, tax....

If u even apply a pe of 8, thats $400million

Say they have 400million shares outstanding at that time, which is reasonable, that comes to a share price of $1/share

So like what kariba said... EVE has all the potential in the world and will reward those who wait...

The above is only my thoughts and opinion and does not constitute financial advise. Please consult a professional investment advisor and/or do your own research before investing.


----------



## nizar (21 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				hector said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> What does a placement mean? Is it options being converted to shares, or institution selling large holding, or company issuing more shares, or what?




hector,

its when a company raises cash through issuing more shares, often at a discount to the market price.

the placement can be done to shareholders, sophisticated investors, or institutions

its not a given that EVE will raise money now, but they will need to soon. Only had $1.5mil in the bank as of 30 june...


----------



## hector (21 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Thanks nizar,
Learning more each day.
Read on another thread that diamond drilling of deposit follows aircore drilling. This would provide better estimate of deposit but is slower and expensive. I expect this is why you mentioned these are for the bottom drawer for 24 months...
Might have a punt.


----------



## maverick11 (22 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hmmm should i buy some now and hopefully more later or wait to free up more funds and hopefully get in then?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I read a report which said the following regarding EVE's partner ALB

_Drilling at the company’s Zambian uranium exploration JV has intersected potentially commercial grades of U3O8. A resource of 5.5mt grading 0.04% U3O8 and containing 4.8 million pound of oxide has been outlined. While the mineralisation has not been closed off, valuing this resource at $A5/lb in the ground produces a_ *target value for Albidon’s retained 30% interest of $7.2 million.*

So arguably EVE's 70% stake can be valued @ $16.5m = 10c per share,

That completely ignores any potential upside at all from the Njame South Deposit, and the other several deposits

So at 10c the company is priced on its assets and nothing else, very very strange for a Uranium Explorer operating in Africa


----------



## maverick11 (22 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

quite strange, i wonder if this is really a good or bad thing?


----------



## sydneysider (23 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

A valuation of A$5 pound for U 4.8 million pounds of reserves at Kariba sounds awfully low for an open pittable, very shallow resource that is open at depth and in three directions. At US$53 pound for spot U maybe a very conservative valuation might be US$5.30 / A$6.89  pound = A$33.3 million, then throw in a "market value of say A$20 million" on the U claims and targets around Kariba and other U claim blocks cash and other assets owned by EVE and we get a valuation of A$53.3 million or 35.5 cents per share. 

These claim blocks are high quality for U, OMC next door at Kariba is around 13 million pounds of U with lots of targets. There must be a reason for the massive disparity, the market knows and we are in the dark.


----------



## nizar (23 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> A valuation of A$5 pound for U 4.8 million pounds of reserves at Kariba sounds awfully low for an open pittable, very shallow resource that is open at depth and in three directions. At US$53 pound for spot U maybe a very conservative valuation might be US$5.30 / A$6.89  pound = A$33.3 million, then throw in a "market value of say A$20 million" on the U claims and targets around Kariba and other U claim blocks cash and other assets owned by EVE and we get a valuation of A$53.3 million or 35.5 cents per share.




i agree $5/lb is a joke, i think the uranium price will see 3 digits long before it will go back to single digits...

well the Russians think "us$100/lb is a given"
http://www.stockinterview.com/News/09202006/Russia-Bambrough.html

And: http://www.kitco.com/ind/Palha/sep142006.html

as for OMC; id be very suprise if their final resource after this drilling campaign is below 20million pounds. Bungua could be massive


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> These claim blocks are high quality for U, OMC next door at Kariba is around 13 million pounds of U with lots of targets. There must be a reason for the massive disparity, the market knows and we are in the dark.





Well for one thing the instos are fully aware of who and what OMC are, as they have taken up large placements, which also means that the Insto's know that OMC is fully funded until Feasibility/Decision to mine phase,


The instos probably are unawre of who and what EVE is and if they are aware, would be uncertain as to how they will fund to feasibility, hence why I think there's a placement happening @ 10c or so, thus why we see so much selling above 10c,

Wait and see


----------



## Sean K (23 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I picked some up yesterday at $0.10. 

Another U in the portfolio brings it to:

AEX, EVE, OMC, ARU, SMM, MTN, DYL. 

Now looking at AGS again. Looks to have settled a bit.


----------



## hector (23 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

DYL not looking wonderful at present kennas...though I'm holding still
The Napperby ann didn't light anyone's fire it seems


----------



## Alfredbra (25 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

what the hells goin on with eve? lol not going well unexpected from all these ann's we have gotten. still holding  :


----------



## maverick11 (25 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

haha i was wondering the same thing today.  Price dropped not long before closing today after no news.  I can't understand what the hold up is with this one!  Heaps of potential with little volume as of late


----------



## Alfredbra (25 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

with good ann's within the month which has driven the share price up more that 15% eve still seems to settle itself back in. whats it gonna take to get this one heading the right direction?


----------



## Beethoven (25 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

For some strange reason there is a hell of a lot of selling in this stock.  There was a lot of support at the 10 cent level.  A 1 mil support level and that was eaten as if it was a side dish   .  Don't really know whats going on but i'm still holding and can't wait to see whats going to happen next.


----------



## nizar (25 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> whats it gonna take to get this one heading the right direction?




Probably time.
When OMC released their JORC nothing happened either. Then a few months later it exploded.


----------



## maverick11 (26 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Probably time.
> When OMC released their JORC nothing happened either. Then a few months later it exploded.




yeah this one should take off, just not for a while yet.  I think the JORC is expected closer to xmas.  Definately one for the watch list for the time being.


----------



## nizar (26 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				maverick11 said:
			
		

> I think the JORC is expected closer to xmas.




U mean a resource upgrade?


----------



## Casual_Investor (26 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

tossing between taking a punt on this or EXT. Whats your opinions on the two stocks and why  one has more upside than the other?


----------



## maverick11 (26 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

yep sorry mate, i meant the south estimate and resource evaluation.  Too much on my watch list, and working in mining doesn't help either!!


----------



## Alfredbra (26 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I have some stocks also in EXT as well as EVE however the majority of my funds are in EVE and follow it more closely as alot more seems to be going on imo.


----------



## Sean K (26 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> tossing between taking a punt on this or EXT. Whats your opinions on the two stocks and why  one has more upside than the other?




Toss a coin, is my expert opinion. Expert being a semi retied 37 year old, ex foorballer looking for a good dive - yacht charter business to settle into. Spread the money across evry U stock you can find I reckon. On the other hand, I could also go bankrupt. 

Check the threads of both stocks and then _at least_ go tho their web pages and anns for information. 

I hold EVE, and have bought and sold EXT, to a loss (twice). Maybe 3rd time lucky.


----------



## sydneysider (29 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

One point needs to be corrected after checking with EVE. They will not be doing a resource evaluation at Njame South at this time. They have a number of prperties and the terms of the JV require EVE to expend $1,000,000 to earn 30% in each prospect. So Njame North & South are on one prospect and Chisebuka (now ready for drilling/being drilled) and Mumyumbwe on another. 

EVE is also identifying a number of other U targets on the other prospects by surface sampling and airomagnetics in preparation for a new round of drilling. The prospect blocks are very large. They also have done an independent evaluation for coal seams and coal bed methane on the African properties. Lastly, Cool Energy (EVE interest +10%) is in the very final stages of plant trials to commercialize its CO2 removal technology (Shell & Woodside are major shareholders). at 9-10 cents EVE is cheap as chips. 

IMHO the stock sell down may have been a function of the drawn out nature of the U drilling program and the realization that the size of that program covers a huge amount of ground that will require substantial funds to complete. I am holding here and bought more at these very low levels.


----------



## Beethoven (29 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hmmm is it me or does it feel like this stock is being capped at 10 cents?


----------



## Alfredbra (29 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

resistance at 10c, recent ann's rose the sp however it still seems to retrace back to levels before the ann's or worse. just needs time i spose. patience.


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

$0.10 was a support level for a little while on the way down, and is now resistance. Not conclusive though. Really sketchy chart.

U spot just keeps creaping up. Anything that digs up stuff radioactive is a long term monty atm, imho.


----------



## Beethoven (2 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Went to 10.5 cents and goes back down to 9.6 cents with absolutely no news.  Anyone know the reason for the amount of sellers in this stock??


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> One point needs to be corrected after checking with EVE. They will not be doing a resource evaluation at Njame South at this time. They have a number of prperties and the terms of the JV require EVE to expend $1,000,000 to earn 30% in each prospect. So Njame North & South are on one prospect and Chisebuka (now ready for drilling/being drilled) and Mumyumbwe on another.
> 
> EVE is also identifying a number of other U targets on the other prospects by surface sampling and airomagnetics in preparation for a new round of drilling. The prospect blocks are very large. They also have done an independent evaluation for coal seams and coal bed methane on the African properties. Lastly, Cool Energy (EVE interest +10%) is in the very final stages of plant trials to commercialize its CO2 removal technology (Shell & Woodside are major shareholders). at 9-10 cents EVE is cheap as chips.
> 
> *IMHO the stock sell down may have been a function of the drawn out nature of the U drilling program and the realization that the size of that program covers a huge amount of ground that will require substantial funds to complete. * I am holding here and bought more at these very low levels.





 :iagree: 

Will need at least $5m to complete 70% earn in requirments on all the 'projects', I think as I've said for awhile now a placement is in the process, it has to be as they need funds!

Long term play with long term rewards,


----------



## Ken (2 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

if the price didnt go up and down,


the stock market would be rubbish.  cant just go up all the time


----------



## Alfredbra (2 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> if the price didnt go up and down,
> 
> 
> the stock market would be rubbish.  cant just go up all the time




yes ken your right, we know that. But after 2 good recent ann's, one even bringing it up to 13.5c, it retraces top quickly back to levels before the ann's if not worse for no real significant reason which has sparked a few thoughts that something may be up.


----------



## Ken (2 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i am new to this,

could it be possible that people are just favouring larger cap stocks at the moment, as they have fallen off in the last few months, and seem relatively cheap for the profits there making.  There's only so much money that can be pumped into companies, and stocks like EVE may just be looked over at the moment, as people think other stocks offer better value.

possible? or not the way things work


----------



## Casual_Investor (2 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

to all the people who hold this stock...

Do you have stop losses in place?
If so at what level?

And if not, how low would the price have to go for you to panic and start selling?

Just interested.


----------



## nizar (2 October 2006)

*U*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> to all the people who hold this stock...
> 
> Do you have stop losses in place?
> If so at what level?
> ...




For me EVE is a long-term hold. So no stop loss on this one.

The aim was never to make money overnite with this one, if it was, my college actually isnt too far from Crown so i wouldve headed there instead.

These are for the bottom drawer. When EVE is a producer or taken over and the share price is in the dollars, i dont wanna be the one having regrets, i wanna be the one living it up!~

Kariba and YT summed up my thoughts on EVE perfectly, Kariba especially:



			
				kariba said:
			
		

> Patience needed with EVE .... all the potential in the world & will reward long-term holders






			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Long term play with long term rewards,




Also YT agree about the ~$5mil.
I hope its an insto placement. I recall EXT had a insto placement and that thats when it shot from 4c to 11c.

And dont forget about Ian Duncan. He was with WMC for 27 years in charge of Olympic Dam, the worlds biggest uranium play. He probably knows what hes doing. Hes the nonexecutive chairman. It would be nice if they made him MD, but maybe he was offered and declined coz he enjoys the nonexecutive lifestyle too much. I dont blame him, the boy did well


----------



## Alfredbra (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

eve looking bad guys breaking .095


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Theres no one buying it, I already hold 1.25m else I'd be buying more, its cheap I mean really cheap,

I've been looking at Uranium companies for a long time, I owned PDN when it was 2c (sold at 10c thought I was a genius   )

I owned EXT @ 1.5c (a few million again sold at 5c   )

I held 100,000 BMNO @ 5c sold at 40c


The same fundamentals I saw in PDN, EXT, BMN (especially BMN) I see in EVE,

EVE's only weakness is that it needs cash, once thats sorted this company is set to increase its mkt cap by no less than 4x, just wait and see, it make take 6 months it may take much less, as Nizar said EXT Soared once a UK fund jumped on board,

@ under $15m its mkt cap is tiny in comparison especially given its got an open pit deposit of 5mlbs of Uranium within 50kms of OMC's deposit,

If I was OMC I'd be asking myself why shouldn't I buy EVE? Hell if Iwas PDN I'd be asking why wouldn't I buy EVE,

Even Chinese Nuclear Corp or Sino Steel will soon be asking they need cash why don't we do a JV? or take a large placement?

Also take a look at the spot price graph of Uranium its headed to the stars!


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Should be support at $0.09. Looking bad under that and looking   under $0.08.


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

But ditto everything YT says above too.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

****ing great move listing on AIM!

Its what got the rocket going for EXT!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Now they have to do a placement with a UK fund   

C'mon EVE I want a new car


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Ok I've read the ann now,

They are listing African Energy on the UK Mkt via an IPO, apparantly they can ask a much higher price per share for a new IPO listing rather than take EVE to AIM and raise capital, ie instead of going to AIM for funds at 10c EVE, say 100m shares @ 10c (whatever that is in pence), they can fund African Energy by doing IPO at 20c, makes sense

So African Energy will be listed on the UK Mkt under a new IPO, but EVE will hold the majority of shares and us as EVE holders indirectly hold African Energy shares,


----------



## Simmo (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Management are showing their worth, the AIM listing news is excellant.  : 

ASX hasn't recognised EVE's value, and its good the see the company looking elsewhere. AIM is a lot better for African Juniors.

I expected them to would do an listing on AIM as they share offices with ALB in Perth who are AIM listed and no doubt they would have discussed this. 
Its good to see them rapidly progressing things


----------



## Alfredbra (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

wooosh up 15%


----------



## Beethoven (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

haha finally the 10 cent resistance is broken.  Might see an uptrend from now on...


----------



## Beethoven (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Now they have to do a placement with a UK fund
> 
> C'mon EVE I want a new car




Just been wondering, how many porches do u have YT??


----------



## nizar (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Now they have to do a placement with a UK fund
> 
> C'mon EVE I want a new car




Yeh YT i want an e46 m3... wat u reckon?   

I suspected an AIM placement for a while and i think its an ideal way of raising money.

This will raise awareness about AIM not only in the U.K. but all over europe. Remember EXT, excitement about trading halt, announcement was about U.K placement to raise $4mil, and it goes from 4c to 11c... i sold some at 9.9c, 11c and 15c... 

Anyway, regarding the IPO structure i dont know how those poms value Uranium explorers, but ill take a stab and say theyll raise 5million pounds, retain 50% of AER, to give a market cap of 10million pounds at the offer price. But if it doubles on listing, that means 20million pounds (and i dont think its unreasonable to assume this)

The consequent overseas buying into EVE (as a cheaper avenue as opposed to buying AER outright) will see it reach maybe the 25-30c i was looking for.

A long way to go with this one...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> :iagree:
> 
> Will need at least $5m to complete 70% earn in requirments on all the 'projects', I think as I've said for awhile now a placement is in the process, it has to be as they need funds!
> 
> Long term play with long term rewards,





I jumped on board the day before drilling results,

Said that a JORC was due out soon and even made an estimate  and the JORC came out a few days later and was very close to my estimate,

Since then I've been saying placement placement placement (check previous posts on this thread)and what do you know its a placement (of sorts) 

Now I'm standing by the calls of Niz, Simmo and others 20c very very soon

The fact that OMC was able to get its $10m from Europe no probs and EXT has over a few occasions raised a total of probably $5m shows how eager the those mkts are,

From the ann there are 2 primary reasons for this move

*1. Non-dilution*
Put simply they need between $10m - $20m to just complete BFS's to get full 70% earn in and given the current mkt cap of EVE is under $15m that doesn't seem feasible does it, ie that would require between 100m to 200m shares being placed

*2. Non-recognition*
This is related to point 1 but its simply the fact that EVE sits at 10c with a mkt cap of $15m, so why not float African Energy on the AIM mkt, get a capitalisation of probably $20m - $40m for that alone and allow EVE to be re-rated on the basis of its holding of this asset

The fact that EVE will be getting back all 'loans' it has made to African Energy means that most likely all expenses to date on all of African Energies prjects (ie drilling JORC etc) will be repayable so EVE won't be needing money for awhile!

Also lol,
Yeah Niz wouldn't mind me an E46
And Beethoven I wish!


----------



## nizar (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *2. Non-recognition*
> This is related to point 1 but its simply the fact that EVE sits at 10c with a mkt cap of $15m, so why not float African Energy on the AIM mkt, get a capitalisation of probably $20m - $40m for that alone and allow EVE to be re-rated on the basis of its holding of this asset




10million pounds = 25million dollars
20million pounds = 50million dollars 
 

YT do u reckon my proposition for the float structure is realistic?

EVE hold 50% of AER and seeks 5million pounds for the other 50% to give a market cap on listing at the offer price of 10million pounds. If it floats at a premium, that would be a nice bonus...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hey Niz,

I reckon EVE will try to keep between 51%-75% control ie to maintain a Majority Shareholding and will raise between 3-5m pounds = $10m - $15m AUD 

But these are just estimates, we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Njame South JORC must be out soon don't you think YT?

Another 4-5m lbs U3O8 I hope......

Interesting the gap of punters between $0.096 and $0.105. Seems to hang like this quite often, and then someone comes in at either end to buy or sell. 

Watching vol VERY closely for coming news.


----------



## Alfredbra (6 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

down to 9.6 once again? whats going on here.


----------



## ALFguy (6 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> down to 9.6 once again? whats going on here.




Just one $6K trade mate, relax


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

There never is many sellers down there. Always just a few taking the price down.


----------



## Beethoven (6 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i hope this stock goes to a lower price so i can buy more at a discount price


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Njame South JORC must be out soon don't you think YT?
> 
> Another 4-5m lbs U3O8 I hope......
> 
> ...




Thats what I thought, given the fact that their previous ann's said that they had completed infill drilling for North and South, but someone on this thread said that as North and South were part of the 1 project they have already met the minimum earn in requirement and would thus focus on the other projects for now to achieve earn ins there


Doesn't make sense to me, if you've got 1 good project keep going with it, don't do a scatter gun approach

See below for Sydney Insiders post,



			
				sydneysider said:
			
		

> One point needs to be corrected after checking with EVE. They will not be doing a resource evaluation at Njame South at this time. They have a number of prperties and the terms of the JV require EVE to expend $1,000,000 to earn 30% in each prospect. So Njame North & South are on one prospect and Chisebuka (now ready for drilling/being drilled) and Mumyumbwe on another.
> 
> EVE is also identifying a number of other U targets on the other prospects by surface sampling and airomagnetics in preparation for a new round of drilling. The prospect blocks are very large. They also have done an independent evaluation for coal seams and coal bed methane on the African properties. Lastly, Cool Energy (EVE interest +10%) is in the very final stages of plant trials to commercialize its CO2 removal technology (Shell & Woodside are major shareholders). at 9-10 cents EVE is cheap as chips.
> 
> IMHO the stock sell down may have been a function of the drawn out nature of the U drilling program and the realization that the size of that program covers a huge amount of ground that will require substantial funds to complete. I am holding here and bought more at these very low levels.


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

EVE consolidating nicely since the May sell off. Was trending now, but found good support around and just under $0.09 - 0.95, and now has slight resistance at $0.10.  

Pretty choppy chart but seems to be starting a new trend sideway and slightly edging up since mid August low. Next real resistance at $0.12 once it clears $0.10 IMO. 

Doesn't seem to much on the immediate horizon now. Furhter scoping studies, drilling Chisebuka once they have a rig, and further airborne radiometric surveys over the basin. 

I've picked up a few at $0.10, waiting patiently for the next anns......


----------



## Alfredbra (12 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i picked up some more yesterday at 9.8c. Australia declined to change uranium policy to supply U to inida. could this have an impact on uranium stocks? and if so how much of an impact could be expected?


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> i picked up some more yesterday at 9.8c. Australia declined to change uranium policy to supply U to inida. could this have an impact on uranium stocks? and if so how much of an impact could be expected?




EVE's company that is mining the stuff is an African company in Africa, so doesn't effect EVE as far as I can see. 

For Aussie companies, I don't think this has really big material impact really as demand is going to outstrip supply by a long way, long term. Probably effects sentiment more than anything.


----------



## Alfredbra (12 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> EVE consolidating nicely since the May sell off. Was trending now, but found good support around and just under $0.09 - 0.95, and now has slight resistance at $0.10.
> 
> Pretty choppy chart but seems to be starting a new trend sideway and slightly edging up since mid August low. Next real resistance at $0.12 once it clears $0.10 IMO.
> 
> ...





i agree here kennas.. alot of support here around these prices which means it would be ideal if you were looking for an entry into this stock, now would be a great time. Resistance 10c 11c, alot of selling around 11c... short term holders taking their profits. Volume has picked up since august and as the chart shows could possibly be the start of a nice uptrend, well we all hope so. Just dissapointed that the recent ann's didnt get the SP on a run, I couldve taken profits! Next week will be very interesting to see what happens!


----------



## blueroo (13 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Anyone else get the impression that this stock is being propped up?

I can't count the number of times it has dropped below 10 cents with the result being someone buying enough to push it back up and usually just a couple of thousand shares does it.

Can we read anything into the reasoning behind this other than to keep it at the psychological 10 cents support line?


----------



## nizar (13 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				blueroo said:
			
		

> Anyone else get the impression that this stock is being propped up?
> 
> I can't count the number of times it has dropped below 10 cents with the result being someone buying enough to push it back up and usually just a couple of thousand shares does it.
> 
> Can we read anything into the reasoning behind this other than to keep it at the psychological 10 cents support line?




I think ur reading too much into it..
The spread is usually wide with this one; 10 the ask and 9.6 the bid or 10.5 the ask with the bid at 9.7. Sometimes the buyers step up and other times the sellers dump to the bid.

Seems pretty normal to me...


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I think ur reading too much into it..
> The spread is usually wide with this one; 10 the ask and 9.6 the bid or 10.5 the ask with the bid at 9.7. Sometimes the buyers step up and other times the sellers dump to the bid.
> 
> Seems pretty normal to me...




Agree, but it's not really positive is it. Hardly any volume. Just off the radar of the big traders. I think it will have it's day. Getting one JORC under the belt is good darts. As YT has pointed out it's got a tiny market cap for the resource they could potentially have.


----------



## Simmo (13 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Not concerned at all by daily price action on this. Where it sits at the moment around 10 cents makes it more volatile also market cap is low and shares fairly tightly held.

AIM listing is where re-valuation will kick in. 

Wouldn't be suprised if some UK insto's came on board with the IPO.
As this would allow them to pick up a large parcel easily.
Particularly insto's that already have an interest in Albidon and OMC as EVE no doubt would have come up on their radars.

If the uranium price continues its current upward trend the U price should be above $60 by the time of listing.


----------



## nizar (13 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Agree, but it's not really positive is it. Hardly any volume. Just off the radar of the big traders. I think it will have it's day. Getting one JORC under the belt is good darts. As YT has pointed out it's got a tiny market cap for the resource they could potentially have.




kennas,

have a look what happened to OMC when they released their JORC of 10million pounds. NOTHING. When they announced the sp was about 29c and then it actually drifted to 21c for no apparent reason. And then all of a sudden, because of a broker report and overseas buying they went from 30c to 90s in about 2 months. Its hard to know which news will lift the sp. BHP every broker is bullish and has mid-$30s target on it yet its still in the mid-20s, but thats another story.

the AIM listing will (IMO) have the same affect as hargreave hales rating on OMC had, because essentially it will do the same thing. It will bring awareness of AER to overseas investors. Its the best way for this company to have funding. As YT and myself have pointed out, EVE will get a substantial rerating just based on its holding of the AER asset and once big investors from UK and Europe find out that EVE is a cheaper avenue for exposure to AER.

im holding this one for its longer-term potential.

though between now and years end, its any1s bet where it can go. I personally reckon it wont go much below 10c.


----------



## Alfredbra (20 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

market depth is looking bad   this is not going to be good if it breaks the support of 9.5c.


----------



## nizar (20 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> market depth is looking bad   this is not going to be good if it breaks the support of 9.5c.




alfredbra.
all the 1million plus volume days were massive up days.
when it goes down always low volumes. what does that tell you? that all those people (professionals i reckon, mums and dads wouldnt know about it, and traders wouldnt touch it coz its too illiquid, so that leaves professionals and instos that could have bought, but <5% so no declaration) are still in this.

so all those pros have bought and they have HELD. what are they holding for? im not sure, but gonna stick around to find out. and something tells me its not for 10-20% gains.

i actually thought about selling the other day (at a loss), and then i thought again, and decided, NO, these are for the bottom drawer.


----------



## Beethoven (20 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

For some reason i don't even bother looking at charts with this one because this stock is so volatile.  When people want to buy... a huge amount of volume shows up and when nothing happens it goes down with small volume.  The only thing the charts tell me with this one is that there is always support between the 9 and 10 cents and resistance above 10 cents.  So i wouldn't worry unless it goes down below 9 cents.    Which i would probably buy more if it does.


----------



## nizar (20 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> For some reason i don't even bother looking at charts with this one because this stock is so volatile.  When people want to buy... a huge amount of volume shows up and when nothing happens it goes down with small volume.  The only thing the charts tell me with this one is that there is always support between the 9 and 10 cents and resistance above 10 cents.  *So i wouldn't worry unless it goes down below 9 cents.    Which i would probably buy more if it does*.




Beethoven ur a good man 
Im thinking along the same lines


----------



## Alfredbra (20 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hmmmm 9.4c getting dangerously low here. not many buyers to many sellers pushing this down, lets see if we might get some big buyers at these low prices now


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> hmmmm 9.4c getting dangerously low here. not many buyers to many sellers pushing this down, lets see if we might get some big buyers at these low prices now





Alfredbra whats so dangerous about share price?

I know its annoying that this thing shoots up 30% in a few minutes, then will over a few weeks trickle down to 9c, its done it 2 or 3x now, but that doesn't change the fact that the resource is there, nor does it change the fact that its a uranium company with a decent JORC, with excellent management who are working hard to extract value from the company,

What the SP movement does show is that up to now alot of traders and short term punters have been buying this and now they are getting bored, simple

What would be dangerous would be trying to time this one because it DOES move up very quickly on volume, so if your thinking hmm its gone quiet maybe I should sella and since they're UK listing is a few weeks away I can always get back in, I say good luck to those with this strategy

And if I was going to buy more, I'd wait for it to bottom at 9c, but I have plenty

Those patient enough to ignore SP until say Early - Late Dec will certainly have a nice Christmas IMO,


----------



## nizar (20 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Alfredbra whats so dangerous about share price?
> 
> I know its annoying that this thing shoots up 30% in a few minutes, then will over a few weeks trickle down to 9c, its done it 2 or 3x now, but that doesn't change the fact that the resource is there, nor does it change the fact that its a uranium company with a decent JORC, with excellent management who are working hard to extract value from the company,
> 
> ...




Agree wholly.

Im keeping these until AT LEAST december 31st, after which the AIM listing will be finalised.

If AIM listing goes well and we see 20c then i mite even top up as the future will look all the brighter for this company as their resource, once they drill it, could end up being massive.

I remember this went to 8,7c in august before their recent announcements. Under 9c and the big boys may be coming in to protect their holdings.

LOOK AT THE HISTORICAL COURSE OF SALES AND SEE HOW MANY SHARES WERE TRADED AT 11C+ - PLENTY!!

Those guys are not selling at these cheap prices and neither am I


----------



## Alfredbra (20 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I agree on what you guys are saying, im just analyzing the short term here and hate when i see my stocks in red as everyone does. I bought here at 9.5c a while back now and have held through those recent ann's. EVE has been heading downwards the last 6 months or so but yes close to its AIM listing which i hope will get this one rocking


----------



## Simmo (26 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

All quiet on the EVE thread. Announcement out. 

Seems they have decided to can Chisebuka drilling and focus on Njame for now.

Was hoping for some more information on the AIM listing, shouldn't have to wait 

much longer though. Some short termers getting impatient it seems.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

It seems pretty hard to get people excited about this atm. Just a routine ann but with all the excitement out there at about U308, I thought this might have at least got people looking at it.....


----------



## nizar (26 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> All quiet on the EVE thread. Announcement out.
> 
> Seems they have decided to can Chisebuka drilling and focus on Njame for now.
> 
> ...




yes its better to rid of those weaks now, so when the aim listing comes it will really move. I wish i could take them out but another half mil is a bit 2 much.

when it lists on AIM, this will provide the catalyst i reckon.

im still holding this one. A long term hold for me, im in no hurry


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> yes its better to rid of those weaks now, so when the aim listing comes it will really move. I wish i could take them out but another half mil is a bit 2 much.
> 
> when it lists on AIM, this will provide the catalyst i reckon.
> 
> im still holding this one. A long term hold for me, im in no hurry




I couldn't find a date for listing on AIM nizar. Any idea?


----------



## Simmo (26 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Aim new issues site is here:

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/en-gb/products/companyservices/ourmarkets/aim_new/About+AIM/Newissues.htm http://www.londonstockexchange.com/...es/ourmarkets/aim_new/About+AIM/Newissues.htm

But no info on African Energy Resources IPO yet


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

This will only excite EVE followers, but it has actually traded above $0.10 this morning!!!! Wow. 

Volume up slightly. We need every bit of encouragement that it's on the move..

Go EVE!


----------



## Realist (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Yeah up 20% today, 11c now.

Something's going on...

Volume is low though.


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Yeah up 20% today, 11c now.
> 
> Something's going on...
> 
> Volume is low though.




It's actually higher than average.    Lots of buying at $0.11.


----------



## Beethoven (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> This will only excite EVE followers, but it has actually traded above $0.10 this morning!!!! Wow.
> 
> Volume up slightly. We need every bit of encouragement that it's on the move..
> 
> Go EVE!




It's probably due to the fact they said they were going to list african energy on AIM around the start of next month.  So yeh plenty of buying just before next month starts.  I was going to do the same but the thing is i didn't see an IPO for african energy on AIM so thats got me thinking i have a bit more time.


----------



## Realist (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> It's actually higher than average.    Lots of buying at $0.11.





True its picked up.

C'mon 11.5 - that'll please me..

I tipped EVE in the October comp - if it hits 30c I win... :


----------



## Realist (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

In the past 15 minutes all my uranium stocks have gone up a bit.

More news on the Canadian U companies problems? Or Australian govt policy?


----------



## Beethoven (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> In the past 15 minutes all my uranium stocks have gone up a bit.
> 
> More news on the Canadian U companies problems? Or Australian govt policy?




Umm not sure but most of the uranium companies on my watchlist are 50% positive and 50% negative so i doubt anything is up.  You are just probably lucky lol  :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> In the past 15 minutes all my uranium stocks have gone up a bit.
> 
> More news on the Canadian U companies problems? Or Australian govt policy?





Actually I just found out from another member on here you pm'd me that Warrick Grigor of Far East Capital has released a very thorough Uranium Report, see article http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20651857-643,00.html

It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to figure out that EVE probably ranked up there very highly

Anyone got access to this report? I'm trying hard to get it


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Actually I just found out from another member on here you pm'd me that Warrick Grigor of Far East Capital has released a very thorough Uranium Report, see article http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20651857-643,00.html
> 
> It doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to figure out that EVE probably ranked up there very highly
> 
> Anyone got access to this report? I'm trying hard to get it




I think I've got just about all the 'good' ones mentioned. Except WME. Better pick me some up soon.


----------



## moses (27 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> Umm not sure but most of the uranium companies on my watchlist are 50% positive and 50% negative so i doubt anything is up.  You are just probably lucky lol  :




Thats sounds pretty typical of the uranium specs imo. Lots of artificial activity to suck in the punters. Dunno of course, just being cynical.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Well it's going to have to pick a direction soon!  Nice wedge formed by overall up trend / recent downtrend.  Nice vol on friday  ... I'l be looking to buy some soon if they cross the horizontal downtrend with vol ... just above 11.5c I'm guessing.

Thanx for all your post guys!


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hits $0.115!!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited.   

OK volume.

Damn, just looked at the trading and the $0.115 was for 1,180 shares....  
Who sells 1,180 shares at $0.115? 

Not so excited now.   

Still, $0.11 is going ok for this stock. $0.10 has been a barrier for a while. 30 minutes to trade, perhaps we can have a nice high white candle? Please?


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Hits $0.115!!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited.
> 
> OK volume.
> 
> ...




Up 25%. Somethings up. Or day traders have just been waiting to jump on any volume.


----------



## hypnotic (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Hits $0.115!!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited.
> 
> OK volume.
> 
> ...




I think the GOD's heard you kennas, a big white candle for you up to 0.125 now. What's up with this stock?? Insiders??

Any news?


----------



## Fab (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

What is so interesting about this stock ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Absolutely nothing  :


----------



## nizar (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> What is so interesting about this stock ?




LOLOLOLOLOL
hahahaha
funny guy

do your research mate, this stock is a winner.
or alternatively, u can watch from the sidelines   

YT - i know paper profits are looking good right now but they will be better after the AIM listing end of november!!


----------



## Sweet Synergy (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				hypnotic said:
			
		

> I think the GOD's heard you kennas, a big white candle for you up to 0.125 now. What's up with this stock?? Insiders??
> 
> Any news?




Haven't seen any news but perhaps just crossing the downward trend with volume gave it some momentum?  Noice!  I'm in


----------



## Fab (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I just had a quick read on this one and I can only see speculative money going into it for the short term ?


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> I just had a quick read on this one and I can only see speculative money going into it for the short term ?




Tend to agree Fab. Market went crazy today. My watch list of about 40 stocks went up an average of about 5%. Unheard of. 

I think this will continue tomorrow unless the US crashes overnight. Touch wood. Might be time to take some off the table soon. Looking frothy....


----------



## nizar (30 October 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> I just had a quick read on this one and I can only see speculative money going into it for the short term ?




Maybe for u, for me, this is for the bottom drawer.
Kennas, DOW will crash 2nite im certain
DId u see wallmart sales? That has a massive weighting on the indices...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Good volume again today, buyers lining up I ONLY HOPE THEIR INVESTORS AND NOT TRADERS!

And who the hell is selling 1m @ 12.5c cause it ain't me!


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Good volume again today, buyers lining up I ONLY HOPE THEIR INVESTORS AND NOT TRADERS!
> 
> And who the hell is selling 1m @ 12.5c cause it ain't me!



 he he, I was going to ask you about those 1m...


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Heading to $0.14. Looks like that nasty $0.10 barrier is smashed!

Still, early days of course. 

Lots of money flowing into the markets atm with day traders jumping into positions everywhere.

Come on 'investors' take a slice of EVE.


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

: Yep 13c now. Alot of buyers, few sellers, looks promising.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Heading to $0.14. Looks like that nasty $0.10 barrier is smashed!





Needs to build 1m+ Buy Depth @ 13c IMO,
Another 500k sitting at 13.5c would also be nice, volume over last few days is huge compared to last few weeks


----------



## nizar (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Needs to build 1m+ Buy Depth @ 13c IMO,
> Another 500k sitting at 13.5c would also be nice, volume over last few days is huge compared to last few weeks




all 12.5c sellers have been taken out
hold on guys, this could be special


----------



## Beethoven (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Goooo EVE you good thing


----------



## nizar (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Good volume again today, buyers lining up I ONLY HOPE THEIR INVESTORS AND NOT TRADERS!
> 
> And who the hell is selling 1m @ 12.5c cause it ain't me!




THis is not traders...
I suspect the Prospectus for the end of month listing is out and its overseas buying from fundies/big investors who are in the know... 

This is still not liquid enough for traders...


----------



## Beethoven (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> THis is not traders...
> I suspect the Prospectus for the end of month listing is out and its overseas buying from fundies/big investors who are in the know...
> 
> This is still not liquid enough for traders...




Hey Niz,

I can't find african energy anywhere in the new IPO's listing on AIM.  Thats just seems a little weird for me unless these guys are trading at a different code or name.


----------



## nizar (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> Hey Niz,
> 
> I can't find african energy anywhere in the new IPO's listing on AIM.  Thats just seems a little weird for me unless these guys are trading at a different code or name.




Not yet, but i mean like those who are "in the know"
eg. Ian Duncans cousin? LOL

Its not listed yet - it will be at the end of the month

But the guys organising the float probably told their major clients that theres a float coming up, and theres money to be made through BUYING EVE.

Or the prospectus is maybe already out - and people are buying EVE based on that...

THis stock is still substantially undervalued compared to its peers.


----------



## Caliente (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hi, looking at this stock right now as well and a quick read of the prospectus. Apart from the possibility of its offshoot African Energy listing, what's so exciting about it again?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> hi, looking at this stock right now as well and a quick read of the prospectus. Apart from the possibility of its offshoot African Energy listing, what's so exciting about it again?





Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'm sure there are few who would agree with me here, its a bit annoying when there is a thread on a stock with detailed discussion and analysis on it,

It will take you 5 minutes to skim read back through this thread to get the info, we are not brokers or advisors so find it silly that we should constantly be reminding people of 'whats so good' about a stock, 

Again I'm not having a go at you, its just more and more people seem to take the 'hey tell me all about this stock' when they could simply read and find it for themselves,

I hope you understand


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'm sure there are few who would agree with me here, its a bit annoying when there is a thread on a stock with detailed discussion and analysis on it,
> 
> It will take you 5 minutes to skim read back through this thread to get the info, we are not brokers or advisors so find it silly that we should constantly be reminding people of 'whats so good' about a stock,
> 
> ...




Plus, go to the web site Hot One.

http://www.energyventures.com.au/

There's some good info there.


----------



## Caliente (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

apologies made all round! Sorry, trying to assimilate a lot of information this morning. The market is moving very fast and I asked a rash question in my post. Taking a closer look at this now.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Thanks so much for the link Kennas   

Beethoven ... I cut this info from the link .... thought it might answer your question 

"African Energy is currently expecting to have completed all the AIM fund raising and listing requirements by early
November, with a view to be successfully listed on the exchange before the end of November. The Company will keep
the market fully informed of any further significant developments with this proposal as they occur."  

source - http://www.energyventures.com.au/docs/380193.pdf


----------



## nizar (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Sweet Synergy said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the link Kennas
> 
> Beethoven ... I cut this info from the link .... thought it might answer your question
> 
> ...




Yeh this is the obvious reason. People wanna get set b4 this RUNS at the end of the month.

Its good to have a pre-run now to get rid of all the weak hands. Im not sure about you guys, but I certainly did not buy this stock to make 20-30%.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> apologies made all round! Sorry, trying to assimilate a lot of information this morning. The market is moving very fast and I asked a rash question in my post. Taking a closer look at this now.




No probs, all is good.


EVE has certainly moved quickly on its African Prospects, just read that they acquired them in Nov 05, so from licences to JORC + AIM listing in 12 months is impressive, 

Sean whats the chart telling you? Needs to break well above 13c to confirm uptrend?

Interesting that there is constant selling, but then constant buying too, its certainly doing it tough to get its head above 13c level


----------



## Alfredbra (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

people still buying in at 13c... i sold at 11c kicking myself now!


----------



## Beethoven (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> people still buying in at 13c... i sold at 11c kicking myself now!




i just wished i bought more at 9 cents.  LoL   up 40%


----------



## nizar (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> i just wished i bought more at 9 cents.  LoL   up 40%



yeh hindsight is a wonderful thing, too bad its useless.
its those that sold at 9.4c last week that i feel sorry for...

whenever i have thought about selling this i always resist because of the potential. Theres MORE RISK being out! coz u mite miss the run....

down to 12.5c but only 13k at that price. wait till the big boys come in for the final 1/2 hour run... happens everytime... they'll buy about 1-2mil and take out at the 13c sells and even maybe some 13.5s.... 10mil 2day would be a nice volume... or at least more than the previous high volume record....

this is only the beginning for EVE...


----------



## Alfredbra (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

took a punt just bought some at 13c, i can always leave this for long term. sellers drying up at 13c!


----------



## Alfredbra (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

and we have no 13c sellers! this could be interesting near close


----------



## Casual_Investor (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i dunno fellas...

In the immediate short term I wouldnt be surprised to see this stock retrace back to 10cents after buying momentum subsides... seems to be what its done consistently over the year.

My punt is nows a good time to sell. See if im wrong haha.


----------



## Casual_Investor (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

The best time to have bought was between 9 - 10 cents. I hate buying after a rise... more risk to same return.


----------



## Alfredbra (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

yes it has done that in the past upon good news. I was expecting it to hit a 11c high and probably retrace back but was wrong on that one. The thing is now, EVE has attracted some intrest and with its AIM listing soon will bring even more imo. There is a bit of support now on its way down we just need someone to knock out these 13c - 14c sellers!


----------



## nizar (1 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> The best time to have bought was between 9 - 10 cents. I hate buying after a rise... more risk to same return.




Is it?

9 or 10 or 13 cents will be irrelevent in a few months time.

Do your research mate, AIM listing is soon; thats a good fundamental reason for the stock to rise. And this is very much undervalued for their assets. They were always going to get re-rated by the market... just a matter of time... why cant that time be now??

Alot of big buyers were around the last 3 days... do u reckon they are 

I wish i didnt have your attitude to "hate buying after a rise" god damn i wouldve missed up on heaps of winners... actually i only buy a stock after it has gone up...

Let me guess u either:
1/missed the boat (or think did, coz a long way to go)
2/sold at 9.4c

If u did number 2 - i suggest u: BANG HEAD HERE   

coz this things gonna fly

This one is for the bottom drawer, not to "trade". Its more risky to be out than in if u think about what the long term potential may be.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I think Nizar is right, there's just too much buying going on for it to be specualtion, 

I haven't really read any articles apart from that mention in Far Est Capital report, but then EVE was one of 50 companies covered, so really where would the new buyers be coming from? I mean if there are no articles on it, then the new buyers must know about this company in other ways and the only thing that would make sense is AIM raising,

It couldn't have come at a more perfect time given Cigar Lake flooding, and the UK mkts are much more in tune with that kind of stuff, 

And just like with the NTU IPO (which is **** compared to African Energy) I wouldn't be suprsied to see Areva, Mega, Cameco, PDN etc all jumping on board African Energy float


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

It would appear that like 10c, 13c will take alot of volume to clear,

so hence like I said, we'd need to see at least 1m+ sitting on buy at 13c with another 500k above it at 13.5c

Can't complain about the daily volumes though


----------



## nizar (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> It would appear that like 10c, 13c will take alot of volume to clear,
> 
> so hence like I said, we'd need to see at least 1m+ sitting on buy at 13c with another 500k above it at 13.5c
> 
> Can't complain about the daily volumes though




I would be very happy to close the week on 12-13c with these sorts of volume.

Market depth is almost irrelevant all the big buyers are off screen and just take out the asks.

We have plenty of time to break 13c in the weeks before the AIM listing.

Actually i would be very suprised if we hadnt reached all time highs by the end of the month.

Also i wouldnt be suprised to see a substantial holder notice out. Theres been some big buys from the big 8mil in september and the consequent 1-2mil days. Remember theres only 150million shares....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Someone is buying 1m @ 13c


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Someone is buying 1m @ 13c




You mean 945685? he he.

$0.14 traded.   

Very solid support here. 

Just how much is traders, only to jump ship?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Someone just took out 500k @ 14c what the heck is going on?


----------



## Ken (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

not holding EVE,
but uranium stocks when they get some momentum, especially this last few weeks, they tend to go further and further....

ACB - acap has flown from 35 cents to 84 cents in no time...

good luck to all holding..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> ACB - acap has flown from 35 cents to 84 cents in no time...




Wow   

I remember looking at that going hmmm, nothing too interesting here, amazing,

Was a 20c IPO, simple amazing!!!!!

You hold any KEN?


----------



## hector (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Is it?
> 
> 9 or 10 or 13 cents will be irrelevent in a few months time.
> 
> ...




I'm with you nizar - hoped for a retracement this morning but jumped on at 13.5. Wished I could have bought under 10c but didn't have the cash, but happy to be in a rising stock. Been watching this since YT's first post...

Cheers all


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Someone just took out 500k @ 14c what the heck is going on?




Hope you didn't sell too many to get the right carpet YT? Perhaps URA and TRO have made up for it anyway.   

Wouldn't be surprised to see 14.5 go here.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Had to sell a few to pay for some buys, TRO and CYL so not complaining

Still holding a very large chunk, this is about 70% of my portfolio,

When/if this gets past 20c over the next few days/weeks drinks are on me for all ASF members who want to meet up for a piss up


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> It would appear that like 10c, 13c will take alot of volume to clear,
> 
> so hence like I said, we'd need to see at least 1m+ sitting on buy at 13c with another 500k above it at 13.5c
> 
> Can't complain about the daily volumes though




Well 13c is cleared and we've got the buy depth I wanted sitting at 13 and 13.5c, so this should from a technical point of view provide strong support


----------



## moses (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Finally picked up EVE at 14c after delaying too long hoping to pick up closer to 10c bother it; so I hope you're right YT about the 20c!   

TRO and URA had a nice drop this morning, bought both. Any thoughts about INL? Seems rather forgotten atm...


----------



## hypnotic (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Had to sell a few to pay for some buys, TRO and CYL so not complaining
> 
> Still holding a very large chunk, this is about 70% of my portfolio,
> 
> When/if this gets past 20c over the next few days/weeks drinks are on me for all ASF members who want to meet up for a piss up




As long as your in Sydney i'll join you for a drink or 2

I am hoping this will too, by the end of the month!

Looking great got a glimpse of 14.5.. it won't be long until it gets to 20cents


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm not sure if EVE is being driven by any previous sp action atm probably due to the African Energy listing coming up, which is a very significant event for the company, but for what it's worth I see resistance between $0.15 and $0.16 and then a little at $0.18, but I think that spike would have only caught a few buyers who are probably out now. Then blue sky. African Energy could list at anything with the current market love for uranium IPOs and this will have a massive effect on EVE.


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

$0.15, that's over $50K YT...................Third floor?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> $0.15, that's over $50K YT...................Third floor?




lol, only if You'll buy it off me when I'm done


I'm looking for another $50k, 20c!!


----------



## Ken (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

no acap for myself, but have a friend who have has had them since they were on the necastle stock exchange if i am not mistaken, he is punching the air...  

eve... is kicking goals.

few weeks ago i tossed up between EVE and EXT....  

i went EXT... bugger!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Sean, I've got support lines @ 8c 10c and now 13c

With resistance up at 18/19c as it was all time high,

But I agree, if African Energy attracts U majors on to IPO and lists well, EVE will follow,

I would really like to know who's buying now though


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Sean, I've got support lines @ 8c 10c and now 13c
> 
> With resistance up at 18/19c as it was all time high,
> 
> ...




I'll be very happy for a close above $0.14 today. Short term support, yes, at $0.13. 

Not too many big sellers but some large parcels have been bought. 500K plus.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I'll be very happy for a close above $0.14 today. Short term support, yes, at $0.13.
> 
> Not too many big sellers but some large parcels have been bought. 500K plus.




Sean very interesting, where as previously it was lots of 100k-200k buy orders vs a few 500k sell orders to get over 10c

Now above 13c its alot of 500k -1Million buy orders vs 100k-200k sell orders

someones buying 700k @14.5c now! 

Edit 700k buy was filled with 600k sell, so still a few large sellers out there


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I am extremely happy with a $0.15 close!   

What a lovely chart. 

50% in 5 days. 

Buyers lining up at $0.155.........

Wouldn't be surprised to see some profit taking after an initial flurry tomorrow.


----------



## SevenFX (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hey There K.

Doesn't look to be very strong resistance at 15c, 16c or 18c on the charts for that matter, but depth seems to hold 9 sellers 900k at 16c atm....which could get taken out early morning the way it's been going...

I'm in 4 the ride to, so move over, and fasten your seat belts...


----------



## tarnor (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

what a corker.. wish i had accumulated more at 10c but had limited funds, 
hit a sell order today but brought back in because the buying was so heavy. some massive accumulation going on. should be fun!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

It does look like its being accumulated doesn't it?

I watched a few 500k+ buy orders (700k 1m) go up

I expected a pull back today to 13c support, it didn't come, 

Its traded about 35m shares over the past few days, thats 25% of the shares on issue for this company!

@ 15c its mkt cap is $22.5m so still tiny for a JORC Company, but what a rise!

I'm really curious to know who the hell is buying! An Insto? A fellow U player? 

Be interesting to see if any substantial holder notices come out over the next few days.


----------



## nizar (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> It does look like its being accumulated doesn't it?
> 
> I watched a few 500k+ buy orders (700k 1m) go up
> 
> ...




I reckon an Insto.
This is only the beginning for EVE. It should be much higher but nevermind.
6 months ago it was trading above this price and the company has moved forward significantly since then.

All the buyers have been big; while the sells have been fairly ordinary.

I reckon on its CURRENT RESOURCE, EVE should be between $40-50million (in my opinion) compared to its peers. As to how high the sp can go, well u can add speculation and "potential" to the above estimate and its got plenty of potential only a very small portion of its land has been drilled.

Obviously the listing will cause a flurry so the smart money wanted to get in before the listing. Im glad all the weak hands are gone from this. Just confirms what the market is about; simple a transfer mechanism from the inpatient to the patient.

I had a feeling this would happen, like i keep comparing to OMC, they had a JORC, and no sp response but the overseas buying made it triple.

This is only the beginning for EVE.

All-time highs will see the techies jump on as well. Its quite a popular buy signal.


----------



## Casual_Investor (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

firstly conrgrats to all those who hold eve and have been part of this run.

Nizar, I understand that this company has great potential so my comments regard the sp only over the next week or two. (without commenting in a biased manner coz you are holding) why is this price spike expected to be different to the numerous other price spikes this year, ALL of which ended up retracing back all the gains? 

Just on the basis of probability of past events (which prolly isnt the best indicator hehe) I would say its almost certain that this will retrace back to 11 cents or less providing theres no significant announcement to make it hold its gains. Too much profit taking will occur once buying momentum eases. Keep in mind alot of people are also jumping on this (who do not intend of holding for more than a few days) just to make a quick buck or two. They will also start dumping once their grandfather clock tells them the run is over.

So yeh... why is THIS bull run going to be any different from all the other false starts this whole year?


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> firstly conrgrats to all those who hold eve and have been part of this run.
> 
> Nizar, I understand that this company has great potential so my comments regard the sp only over the next week or two. (without commenting in a biased manner coz you are holding) why is this price spike expected to be different to the numerous other price spikes this year, ALL of which ended up retracing back all the gains?
> 
> ...



CI, I can answer that very easily. The AIM listing. It's going to, (and maybe  already has) receive lots of attention.

Along with comparative market caps with other U players with similar resources and potential in Africa. YTs posts clearly ID this.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Just saw ann released at 8pm

3 Substantial Shareholders, seem like ordinary guys, never heard of them, can't make heads or tails of what the hell is going on


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

This may mean nothing it may mean something but at the top of the 2nd page of the substantial shareholder notice it says 

MRG/ Albion Ltd

How stange? so the substantial shareholders are connected with ALB in someway and ALB is EVE's JV partner, what the heck does MGR stand for? not MeRGer? ?

Thoughts?


----------



## Simmo (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi Young trader,

Those two are the Albidon Directors. Albidon actually share offices with EVE.

From my research. Glenlaren is actually these two Albidon directors investment vehicle, they invest in a few other companys also, Sally Malay is one.

Glenlaren where actually the ones that owned African Energy Resources Ltd and sold all interests to ADK now EVE. Going on memory here but will dig something up later.

I don't think these 2 have been accumulating over the last couple of days. The performance shares were issued as part of the sale of AERL to EVE. 
See the announcement 30 October. This is the reason for the change not accumulation.

No doubt a large holder has been accumulating over the last couple of days though.


----------



## Simmo (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

This explains the original deal with the sale of AERL to EVE

Sale of AERL to ADK (EVE)

Also Craig Ian Burton is a substantial holder and also director at Albidon.
Also his investment company Sampala Investments is also a substantial holder.
If you look at the top 20 Craig Burton has quite a bit Eve, at least 4 of the top 20 are associated with him anyway.

MRG is Mitchell River Group


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Yep got to the bottom of it all now, *all info from Annual Report*

The original vendors of AER were given 25m+ shares, per page 41 under no 20. (a)

If you flick to page 55, 20 Largest Holders (question, I hold EVE over 3 differnet accounts, 2 are company accounts which I'm sole director sole shareholder, 1 is personal in my name, shouldn't all of my holdings be grouped under my personal name? I would have like to have seen my name there at number 19 damnit!) back on topic you'll see the vendors in spots 1-3 with there original 25m, so they have not sold even 1 share since they got them way back last year,

And yep Craig has got about 5% as well,

This issue is the performance shares being converted over, all up the top 3 holders now hold 70m shares with craig adding another say 10m, thats about 80m or 40% in the hands of these four guys,

On top of that ANZ has 2.57% holding and Westpac 1.8% 


So EVE's fully diluted mkt cap is 200m shares now @ 15c = $30m 

So if these guys haven't been buying, then the question begs who has?????


----------



## Simmo (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

A bit of info on Mitchell River Group 

Directors are Mr A Cooke, Dr D Windrim and Mr C Burton these guys have there hands in everything
appear to be mostly seed captalists and have been on the board of the below companies.

They have been heavily involved with

Albidon Limited
Sally Malay Mining Limited
Exco Resources NL
Mirabela Nickel Limited

and it seem Energy Ventures also.

Makes sense now. Michael Curnow was brought in from Exco Resources.
I think this is good news for the long term holders, EVE has serious intentions to become a producer and good connections to back it up.


----------



## Simmo (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

The link about the Sale of AERL to EVE in 2005 didn't work and too slow to edit

Here it is again

Sale of AERL to ADK (EVE)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> I think this is good news for the long term holders, EVE has serious intentions to become a producer and good connections to back it up.





**** yeah Simmo!

These guys have a huge investment in EVE (close to 40%) which they will want to no doubt take care of,

On top of that they have previously introduced the likes of Lion Select, RAB Capital etc etc to the registry of ALB, I especially think Lion Select (AUS) will through its African Energy fund invest in EVE,

So now that they have the JROC's I reckon these connected fellows are talking to their Insto buddies who have backed them before and made a killing

Excellent news IMO,

This is their little baby,

I envy these guys, I wish I had enough capital to buy up 10m+ shares in a company and do what they do, ie assist and become part of a team that takes the project from Spec to production sighhhhhhhhhhhhh one day soon hopefully


----------



## nizar (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> firstly conrgrats to all those who hold eve and have been part of this run.
> 
> Nizar, I understand that this company has great potential so my comments regard the sp only over the next week or two. (without commenting in a biased manner coz you are holding) why is this price spike expected to be different to the numerous other price spikes this year, ALL of which ended up retracing back all the gains?
> 
> ...




COZ of the AIM listing; its a very significant event for this company.
Read this thread, me and YT and several others have commented on the probably impact this will have on the share price (based on our experience with other companies in similar situations who have sought overseas backing) and it all seems to be coming into fruition now.

This is only the beginning for EVE.


----------



## nizar (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> Hi Young trader,
> 
> Those two are the Albidon Directors. Albidon actually share offices with EVE.
> 
> ...




Good work Simmo, it's all coming together for EVE now. Good news for the long term holders.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

To support what Nizar said, extract from AIM listing ann, so maybe funding is all taken care of and those Insto's who couldn't get what they wanted are on the horn to AUS equiv's saying get a chunk of parent 
*
Details of AIM Listing*
African Energy has appointed the Australian based company RFC Corporate Finance Ltd (RFC) as its Nominated Advisor (Nomad) for the Company’s proposed AIM listing and the London broking house, Numis Securities Limited, has been appointed as the Company’s London broker. RFC currently acts as Nomad to 14 companies listed on AIM, the majority of which are resource sector companies. Numis is one of the largest brokers on AIM, specialising in the resource sector and they act for a number of clients with African based projects. *African Energy is currently expecting to have completed all the AIM fund raising and listing requirements by early November*, with a view to be successfully listed on the exchange before the end of November. The Company will keep the market fully informed of any further significant developments with this proposal as they occur.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

If you have a look at the Companies broker Numis you'll see that most of the deals they do are $50m Pounds + ie $150m AUD,

The smallest Numis has done in the last 6 months was $9m pounds = $25m - $27m AUD 

So I wonder how much funds they are raising for AER? $25m would be very nice


----------



## nizar (2 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> If you have a look at the Companies broker Numis you'll see that most of the deals they do are $50m Pounds + ie $150m AUD,
> 
> The smallest Numis has done in the last 6 months was $9m pounds = $25m - $27m AUD
> 
> So I wonder how much funds they are raising for AER? $25m would be very nice




Yeh but for how many % of the asset?
If for example, they float 25% of AER for 5million pounds, thatll be a good effort!

Coz the other 75% is what EVE will hold, and EVE on that asset alone will be with 15million pounds which is almost 40million AUD.

If its 9million pounds than maybe closer to 40-49% of the asset will be offered(??)

And plus; *i do expect it will float at a very healthy premium * if u consider the appetite for uranium floats right now, and the brokers backing this float, and the management (Ian Duncan).

How do u guys think the float will play out?

Anyway, probably by early next week EVE will announce float structure and listing date.

Lots to look 4ward to.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I wonder if the speeding ticket and 'no new news' statement will put the breaks on today?


----------



## legs (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

:rocketwho  Lets hope so YT is on this for Tipping Comp!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Sean, 

What do you reckon of the theory I spoke to you about?

For others that don't know my theory is this, (it has 2 parts)

1. These ALB Directors who know between them hold 80m or shares = 40% of the company are extremely well connected, as with ALB they see the best path for EVE is an AIM listing, also many Insto's who backed these boys on ALB made a killing once it did AIM and now they are jumping on board the ALB boys new venture pre AIM for a repeat, for this to be true, we'd need to see some substantial shareholder notices from AUS Lion Selects Africa Fund, RAB Capital, Westpac and ANZ nominees etc etc

2. The intial AIM fund raising was due to be completed "EARLY NOVEMEBER" and I would have thought that would have been probably 15th November, HOWEVER CIGAR LAKE FLOODED late Oct sending the Uranium World into a frenzy, if the likes of Areva and Mega are hoping on POL's NTU float, just imagine how many would be jumping at a company lisiting with a JORC for say 1 0f 6 deposits in Africa near the likes of PDN and OMC? I reckon the float was swamped and was large to ie $25m+ and the shear oversubscription by Insto's and U majors etc has leaked causing peeps to say "hey we couldn't get enough of the float, grab the parent instead"

Thoughts?


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Sean,
> 
> What do you reckon of the theory I spoke to you about?
> 
> ...




Sorry YT, fell asleep unconscious last night and been at the gym this am. 

I like your thinking on this one. Would like to see Lion pop up on the register.   
I am hoping that it is solid investing in the company atm, while it's still relatively undervalued. OMC at $0.70 ish now, and EVE could turn out to be a much better pick. Perhaps the AER float has been well oversubscribed early which has forced players to pick up EVE to get on.....I like it.


----------



## nizar (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Sean,
> 
> What do you reckon of the theory I spoke to you about?
> 
> ...




Agree and agree.
Im really looking 4ward to know the structure of the float, and how much dilution and the price and listing date, and perhaps most importantly, who bought the biggest stakes.
Those in the know have already picked up EVE because:
1/its probably a cheaper entry
2/its the only way. AER was already picked up by sum1 else.

Obviously, we have all done our research here, but still i feel very fortunate to have found this company at such an early stage.

As for this:


> I wonder if the speeding ticket and 'no new news' statement will put the breaks on today?




I think not. EOD traders will eat this up after the white candle. In fact, ill be suprised if we dont gap up today. WHo is there that will sell? HEAPS of sellers have been soaked up if u look at the last few days volume. 13c was always gonna be hard to crack but we had the volume to do it. I suspect the buyers today will have to chase.


----------



## SevenFX (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Someone certainly doesn't want this to take a dive with very strong support at 14 & 14.5c


----------



## nizar (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Someone certainly doesn't want this to take a dive with very strong support at 14 & 14.5c




Yes i agree.
The first line of the market depth is rather self-explanatory.



> 7 2,350,000 0.140 1 0.145 72,001 2


----------



## Simmo (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Agree with the theory Young trader, seems logical to me.

The support at 14 cents could only be an institution.

Short termers that have exited this morning on open will be watching nervously and will likely buy back if there is another break up.


----------



## Alfredbra (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

buyers lining up now at 14.5


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> buyers lining up now at 14.5




The dude wanting a million @ $0.14 is gunna miss out I reckon. ha!


----------



## Alfredbra (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

lets hope he/she moves up to 14.5 or even 15!!


----------



## nizar (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> The dude wanting a million @ $0.14 is gunna miss out I reckon. ha!




All those guys at 14c are waiting for the softies to dump onto them. If they dont get filled before the close, they will chase. Thats been the pattern in the last few days, the flurry before the close in the last 1/2 to 1hr.

I would be very suprised if we closed below 14c.


----------



## Alfredbra (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> All those guys at 14c are waiting for the softies to dump onto them. If they dont get filled before the close, they will chase. Thats been the pattern in the last few days, the flurry before the close in the last 1/2 to 1hr.
> 
> I would be very suprised if we closed below 14c.




yeah ive noticed what you are saying. A close at 15c at 10m volume plus would be good for me.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I've taken some profits. Big wall @ $0.15 imo. Needs a lot more to push it over. 

Good luck guys.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Guys I'm out completely for the following reasons,


1. Brokers have advised me that based on SEATS records past few days huge volume has been coming from ETRADE & CommSec = Day Traders it would appear, none of my brokers know of any Insto's who have wanted to buy

2. 3 Orders make up the depth at 14c 1m 600k 600k = 2.2m of 2.6m if they go theres not much until you get to 10c and even there Imajority of the buy orders are me

3. If no Insto's are buying and its mainly traders and punters it could turn on a dime, so I'm out 100%

Good luck guys, hope it runs to 20c and proves me wrong, but was far too much profit for me to pass up

REMEMBER I COULD BE WRONG SO MAKE UP YOUR OWN MIND!!!!!!


----------



## Alfredbra (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I've taken some profits. Big wall @ $0.15 imo. Needs a lot more to push it over.
> 
> Good luck guys.




only 400 sitting both at 15 and 15.5, 800 lining up at 14.5.


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Still holding up OK. Would be very good it if can finish the week at $0.15. I'd be looking at getting back in if so.


----------



## rub92me (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm out as well @ 0.145. Sitting on the fence to see which way it breaks. I agree with YT that it looks like a daytrade game at the moment. If it bolts through 0.15 I'm on again, if it falls I will probably reenter on resistance. Didn't make as much as the 'young one', but enough to pay my drinks for the weekend...


----------



## Simmo (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm staying in this is a long term hold and still under valued.
15 has just gone in 1 hit 500,000 through.


----------



## Bullion (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I am still waiting on it too, the last 10mins has kept me on, otherwise I was thinking of jumping ship too.


----------



## Bullion (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Definately sticking in!


----------



## Alfredbra (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

broke 15! wooooo. alot of selling at 15.5 but we got 1m sitting on 15c!


----------



## nizar (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> I'm staying in this is a long term hold and still under valued.
> 15 has just gone in 1 hit 500,000 through.




I agree with Simmo.

Its a positive that its been daytraders and no instos are in YET. That means its got a higher platform to push from. If it stayed at 10c and then instos maybe bring it up to 15. But if its already at 15c EVEN BEFORE the instos get in then....

I still maintain the view that Instos and overseas buyers will eat this up when AER lists.

The fundamentals for this company havent changed and neither has my view.

That said, nothing wrong with taking profits though.


----------



## Alfredbra (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

is anyone going to hold this over the weekend? looks like its going to close 15-15.5. Hmm cant make a decision to take profits now and re-enter when or if it drops but dont wanna miss out when it hits the sky!


----------



## nizar (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> is anyone going to hold this over the weekend? looks like its going to close 15-15.5. Hmm cant make a decision to take profits now and re-enter when or if it drops but dont wanna miss out when it hits the sky!




Im holding over this weekend for sure. I didnt buy EVE to make 30-40%. These are for the bottom drawer. When AIM listing comes, this will rocket. This is only the beginning for EVE. They are still undervalued.


----------



## hypnotic (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I am out..! I am happy to take a 50% profit..  

For those who is still holding good luck.

Both the buying and selling depth looks really strong, i'll sit out and wait for a re-entry.

Cheers


----------



## Alfredbra (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

just out of curiosity nizar, what percentage profit are you roughly expecting to make from eve? and how much the AIM could increase sp?


----------



## nizar (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity nizar, what percentage profit are you roughly expecting to make from eve? and how much the AIM could increase sp?




I will answer the first msg via PM.

As for the second one, after YT's confirmation today, the rise so far is attributed to day traders, which means overseas buying for this stock from private investors and instos HASNT EVEN STARTED.

As a clue to how much overseas buying will lift the sp, have a look at what happened to EXT and OMC after buying started.

EXT was 4c before it announced that it will do a placement to a UK-based Insto.

OMC was about 40c before Hargreave Hale, a UK-based broker, advised its client to buy OMC upto au$1.38.

Not directly an AIM listing with the above 2 companies but the common theme here is overseas buying.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Strong close,

Hope this rockets for all of you over next week,

Will be lurking to buy up dips if there are any!


----------



## tarnor (3 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i really doubt this is all just traders.... and if so thier trade parcels make my 15k look like pocket money..  for a stock that a week or so ago struggled for and  real liquidy you would be mad to be hitting it so hard?????(even if you had a big wallet)   im gunna hold out for a bit longer at least I can set a nice safe stop on good profits now anyways 

have fun


----------



## hector (4 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

There are some good stocks out there at present and I reckon this is one of them. Hoping for another paladin and not wanting to bail too soon.


----------



## Casual_Investor (4 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

if this retraces back to 12 and holds with strong buying support I will prolly pick some up.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> if this retraces back to 12 and holds with strong buying support I will prolly pick some up.




God luck CI.

I'll be back in before then, so hopefully you won't get your chance.


----------



## nizar (5 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Casual_Investor said:
			
		

> if this retraces back to 12 and holds with strong buying support I will prolly pick some up.




haha i doubt if it has strong buying support that it will retrace back to 12.
ill grab some more next week even at 20c (in fact, id rather be buying when its in blue skies and has overcome the overhead resistance). this company is a winner.


----------



## nizar (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Casual,

There actually is "strong" buying support - at 16c, 15c and 14c.
Sell side looking very thin, and already 3million volume.

Do some research buddy, with the AIM listing about to finalised any moment now, and the overseas instos buying yet to begin, this will be an excellent month for EVE.

This company is a winner.


----------



## Alfredbra (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Look at that! its flying now, strong buying all the way down to 14c! look at the depth the sellers are almost gone!


----------



## nizar (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Can somebody please confirm for me, was the highest ever close for EVE 17c and the highest ever price 19c?


----------



## Simmo (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Just checked the chart Nizar and yes Highest price was 19cents with a close on that day of 17.

We might be able to break through that today.


----------



## Caliente (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi, looking good but the sell side is starting to jam up now...


----------



## Alfredbra (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Not looking too bad here, got good support at 16c, surprised to see this thread quiet today.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

 After all that research I may miss the big ride up   

Has me very puzzled, really thought today would see a slight pull back to at least 13c level, but nope its onward and upward 

Good luck guys


----------



## nizar (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

The overseas buying hasnt even started for this one. This is only the beginning for EVE.

When it hits all time highs thats when it will really fly (just like any stock when it hits all time highs).

Hopefully this week an announcement about the listing of AER.


----------



## Simmo (6 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

An announcement on an oversubscribed African Energy Resources IPO would push things along nicely.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Its amazing how quickly the sentiment turned for this stock, 

Looks to be another stormer of a day,

Nizar looks like it'll be your shout at the PUB  when we meet up in a few weeks


----------



## tarnor (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

mmm looking great today should be a big open..  still holding... usually to quick to take a profit hope i get this one right lol


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

That was a rather large sell order,


But then stock has done incredibly well over the last week so I wouldn't even call it taking a breather yet, a breather would have been at 13c, will probably close higher while I sit on the sidelines and watch


----------



## Rafa (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

after my DYL experience i am loathe to sell anything now a days...
get back in there YT....


----------



## Alfredbra (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

damn that was a bit of a sell off. but i spose it was bound to happen. still more to go and im still holding


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Alfredbra said:
			
		

> damn that was a bit of a sell off. but i spose it was bound to happen. still more to go and im still holding




needs THAT announcement for this upwards momentum to be sustained IMO...


----------



## Alfredbra (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> needs THAT announcement for this upwards momentum to be sustained IMO...




yes, even so lots of people are still buying at these prices. Been keeping an eye on the market depth, buying support builds than a big sell off. lots of people taking profits as the sp reaching its highs. It will break, just a matter of time now


----------



## Simmo (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I actually thought this might drop back a bit after the big sell off the high back to 16 cents but there has been a lot of buying into the profit taking. 

Market cap currently is around 30 million sp still good value.

Compared with DYL today market cap is around 306 million    makes EVE look very cheap for their progress.


----------



## Fab (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Simmo ,

What do you mean by " for their progress". What progress ?


----------



## Alfredbra (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> I actually thought this might drop back a bit after the big sell off the high back to 16 cents but there has been a lot of buying into the profit taking.
> 
> Market cap currently is around 30 million sp still good value.
> 
> ...




hopefully from those stocks like EXT and DYL and there recent performance, more people will come to realise how great EVE is and its potential. Buyers lining up now at 16.5 which im happy to see, however that 1m support at 16c has gone


----------



## Simmo (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi Fab ,

What do you mean by " for their progress". What progress ?

Just making a comparison that EVE has a JORC resource already and are undervalued relatively when compared with the progress of others, in terms of exploration and also taking into consideration market cap.

Risk verse reward is much better with EVE.


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> Hi Fab ,
> 
> What do you mean by " for their progress". What progress ?
> 
> ...





Forget about this joker Simmo, he's clueless


----------



## Alfredbra (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Not such a great day for EVE today, nothing unusual but (bit of resistance testing the highs) but no doubt that it wont break it and when it does this will be flying!


----------



## Simmo (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Got home to find a copy of Resource Stocks magazine sent from EVE.
It came with a short letter about how EVE is trying to increase market awareness.

The magazine contains an article on EVE titled "venturing into Africa" it mentions 
Albidon director Alisdaire Cooke in the interview as executive chairman of African Energy Resources Ltd. I was aware Alisdaire Cooke was handling the exploration for AERL but wasn't aware he was executive chairman, makes sense though considering he is a very significant holder and knows the geology of Zambia.


----------



## Simmo (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

The article goes on to mention the strong tenements and mentions the tenements were selected well before the uranium boom and they have picked up some of the better tenements in southern Africa.

Mentions they are using the njame prospect as a case study to develop a concept on evaluating these sandstone type uranium deposits and goes on to say over the next 12 months they have up to half a dozen other prospects that they plan to drill. There aim is to select the best of these projects and bring them into production as soon as possible.

This is possibly the reason for the sudden movement in EVE and change in sentiment as the resource stocks magazine has a fairly high distribution of around 10 - 15,000 copies per addition.

Its good to see them making an effort to promote EVE.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> Got home to find a copy of Resource Stocks magazine sent from EVE.
> It came with a short letter about how EVE is trying to increase market awareness.
> 
> The magazine contains an article on EVE titled "venturing into Africa" it mentions
> Albidon director Alisdaire Cooke in the interview as executive chairman of African Energy Resources Ltd. I was aware Alisdaire Cooke was handling the exploration for AERL but wasn't aware he was executive chairman, makes sense though considering he is a very significant holder and knows the geology of Zambia.




Price action makes sense now


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Who else is in there?

I'm guessing URA, MTN, AGS, SMM, DYL, WMT, WME, EXT, TOE, OMC


----------



## Simmo (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

There is a 5 - 6 page article on the uranium sector in general SAU, SMM, NEL, BMN get a mention.

Of the uranium articles there are 2 page interviews for EVE, URA, BMN, KOR and Aim listed Kalahari minerals

There's even an editorial at the back on the "anti uranium environmental fools"


----------



## Alfredbra (7 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

well that may just explain why uranium stocks are hitting the roof atm, EVE, EXT, DYL, URA.


----------



## Rafa (8 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Yeah, tho DYL wasn't mentioned...
it looks way way overpriced to me...
market cap of 300m!!!

good magazine that, boosted my confidence is URAN too...
i might ditch USA and get onto URAN...

any thoughts?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Showing amazing strength and support, come back down to earth will you!



On a funny note, I'm a subscriber to Resource Stocks + I held EVE in 3 Accounts, 2 Company + 1 personal so I just recieved 4 copies of this Months Resource Stocks magazine lol, who wants a 1?


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Showing amazing strength and support, come back down to earth will you!



$0.16 looks like some support. 

I couldn't get back in this with any confidence right now. Just went too hard driven by speculators IMO who will dump and run just as quick as they got in. I can see the potential in this, but I just want to save my bacon first.


----------



## Alfredbra (8 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i dunno, i reckon it could still go for another good run. Showing some support the way down and the sell side doesnt look so bad. We just need some big buyers like before and this will rocket. Still worth holding for the AIM listing IMO but if your only looking for a bit of profit in the short term then thats fine, but this is a long term one for me and i dont wanna miss out!


----------



## Simmo (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Was doing a bit of research into the AIM listing of Albidon as its run by the same group associated with EVE.

Albidon's market cap on listing was 30 million which is pretty similar to EVE at the moment.

At IPO of ALB the top 20 included:

Alisdaire Cooke
Donal Windrim
African Lion Ltd.
Hartree Pty Ltd (This is another MRG group company)
RAB Capital
Framlington Investment Management
Jupiter Asset Management

The current market cap of Albidon is now 238 million.

Of the the UK institutions mentioned above all are still in the top twenty so they have made a killing as Young Trader has already mentioned and know and trust management.

ALB's major holders now also include CBA, AMP, African Lion 2 Ltd, and Fidelity Investments.


My opinion is we will at least see the following companies take a stake in the AERL IPO:

African Lion 2 Ltd - They already have a major stake in Albidon and also Adamus Resources. Michael Curnow, EVE's director was formerly director at Adamus

RAB Capital - They were in with OMC from an early stage through private placement so they are familar with the Kariba Valley. Again major shareholder in Albidon since IPO.

Geiger Counter Ltd - They are a specialist uranium fund listed on the LSE under code GCL. In an interview with Resource Investor they mentioned an interest in some of the better uranium juniors, Omegacorp and Albidon came up.
http://www.resourceinvestor.com/pebble.asp?relid=21509
Also Geiger Counter are major holders in Wild Horse Energy of which Craig I Burton is a director. Craig is a major shareholder of Eve and one of the directors of Albidon and MRG group.
As we all know Wild Horse Energy (WHE) listed at a significant premium.


----------



## white monkey (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hmmm SP not looking too good yesterday and this morning!


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Day traders jumping. Week investors panicking.   

This still has massive potential!

I'll be back in again.


----------



## nizar (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Day traders jumping. Week investors panicking.
> 
> This still has massive potential!
> 
> I'll be back in again.




Hmmm... maybe not yet though?
These guys need an announcement for this upwards momentum to be sustained. In any case, the share price will still be substantially higher at the end of the month.


----------



## Alfredbra (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Ended up selling at 14.5c wasnt looking to good, infact was going to sell at 17c the other day!   Looking for a good entry back in dont wanna miss out when this stock flys!


----------



## Karren (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Has just turned around before hitting my stop    Hoping this is the bottom!
Would like to see some volume though.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Looks to be some OK support around $0.14. To early to tell. I thought I might get back in around $0.135 ish, but maybe I won't!


----------



## Alfredbra (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

im taking a punt and got back in at 15c!


----------



## Simmo (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

My understanding of the AIM listing is they need to give AIM pre-admission notice 20 days prior to listing. This is what others have done in the past.

This is for the fast track method if the company is already listed on another exchange.

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/...-996F-9FDE3C987323/0/AIMDesignatedMarkets.pdf


So if they are to list by the end of the month, we would need an announcement soon.


----------



## Alfredbra (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

well an ann. is needed to keep momentum so i hope this will come soon


----------



## skegsi (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi Simmo
On another forum you posted this address to keep an eye on:
http://www.africanenergyresources.com/ 

One of the requirements stated in that 'fast tracking' document said:
"the address of a website containing the company’s latest published annual report and accounts"
Does this mean the http://www.africanenergyresources.com/ address may be one of the first signs of their preparedness for listing?

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Simmo (9 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Here's two previous examples of the fast tracked aim listing pre-admission notices.

http://www.motogoldmines.com/aim/Pre-admission announcement and appendix0306.pdf

http://www.kimberleydiamondco.com.au/pdfs/aim-20daynotice.pdf

Going on the above notices the existing energy ventures site would be 

sufficient to meet the criteria. 

Just noticed africanenergyresources.com is registered to Mitchell River Group

They probably won't update the site until an announcement is out, 

but you never know.


----------



## Casual_Investor (10 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Rafa said:
			
		

> after my DYL experience i am loathe to sell anything now a days...
> get back in there YT....




The pain is much greater losing a heap, then missing out on a heap.

Be careful on this one folks...


----------



## rub92me (10 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

What's happening with EVE. Only 3 trades showing today??


----------



## nizar (10 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				rub92me said:
			
		

> What's happening with EVE. Only 3 trades showing today??



Interest is gone... It'll be interesting to see how long it can hold these levels with no announcement.
"early november" means it all should be finalised by next week at the latest.
I cant see how we can list end of november if even by now the prospectus and details arent out. Mid-december at the earliest is my call.


----------



## nizar (13 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Look at the depth, theres like 10 orders in both buy/sell, is that correct?
Or is it just westpac playing up again?


----------



## bigdog (13 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I have noticed that the Westpac watchlists "move" amounts are incorrect from time to time

WOR was showing a gain for day when in fact was a loss
-- now OK


----------



## Alfredbra (13 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

ann needed soon or this will continue to drop. was hoping for something to list about AIM today, bound to be one this week.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Seems to be bouncing off $0.135 at the moment, which is some support level. Better down at $0.12-13. Watching closely for a re entry here.


----------



## nizar (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Agree. Seems to have found a bottom.
Daytraders are out?

That announcement is taking its time, but when it comes, the sp action could be special.

Im back in when this breaks 18c (closes) all time highs blue skies.


----------



## bigdog (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Nizar,

What makes you believe there is a ANN coming?

The SP is currently 14 c:

Why do you wait until 18c

"Im back in when this breaks 18c (closes) all time highs blue skies"


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> What makes you believe there is a ANN coming?
> 
> ...



The ann is in regard to the AIM listing of AER due in early Nov I believe.


----------



## nizar (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> Nizar,
> 
> What makes you believe there is a ANN coming?
> 
> ...




AIM listing details should be finalised by early november, says the announcement on 04/10.

All time highs means theres no overhead resistance. Stocks usually rally when this happens. ie. when the break into all time high prices.


----------



## afroboy (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Anyone know what EVE's thoughts are on a possible merger with OMC?


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> Anyone know what EVE's thoughts are on a possible merger with OMC?



Great rumour afro. And why not PDN buy them both?


----------



## afroboy (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Suits me if it's for a very good fee !  

It was a serious question though... someone on sharescene previously mentioned speaking to OMC management and learning that a merger was on their agenda...


----------



## Beethoven (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Agree. Seems to have found a bottom.
> Daytraders are out?
> 
> That announcement is taking its time, but when it comes, the sp action could be special.
> ...




I sold these for a nice profit at 15.5 cents.  I'm with you on this one Niz, I want to get right back in right before when it is releases the announcement .


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Still lurking in the shadows waiting for a re-entry


----------



## nizar (14 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> Anyone know what EVE's thoughts are on a possible merger with OMC?




Dunno what EVEs thoughts are - but ill tell u mine.

Probable. This time next year i suspect OMC and EVE wont exist as separate entities OR there will be some sort of agreement to share infrastructure.

But first we will see if EVE prove up a larger resource, and since only a fraction of their holdings in Zambia (and they have holdings in other parts of Africa) have been explored, i expect they will.

EVE and OMC have uranium interests too close together for there to NOT be some sort of corporate activity between them.

There is a big 6 weeks ahead for both these companies, and 2007 could be very special.


----------



## Simmo (15 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Would make a lot of sense combined they could potentially come up with 50 million pounds from the Kariba Valley.

Combined they already have around 20 million pounds uranium and both have plenty of historical targets that are yet to be drilled.


----------



## rub92me (15 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Jumped on again @ 0.14. Based on recent price action there appears to be some short term support @ 0.135. Bit risky, as volume has been unpredictable for this one, so may fall through the support. Time will tell ...


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				rub92me said:
			
		

> Jumped on again @ 0.14. Based on recent price action there appears to be some short term support @ 0.135. Bit risky, as volume has been unpredictable for this one, so may fall through the support. Time will tell ...



Might have been good timing rub me.

I've been waiting for $0.13, but it might rebound from here. Might just grab a few in case. 

Volumes way off though...

Needs that AIM listing ann. Probably don't want to be out when that comes out I suppose.


----------



## Simmo (15 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

It does look like 14 cents is now strong support whihc is good.

Its looking like it might close strongly at 15 cents

This is a good base for when an announcement does come, as a lot of the short 

termers have already taken their profits from the previous run.


----------



## Jus (15 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Nice close today. My view is those wants to take profit has taken (healthy), those awaiting for ann. is still waiting. As long as the momentum and the volumes are there, this babe is good to go.


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Probably don't want to be out when that comes out I suppose.




Agree, and that is my biggest fear.
Probably higher risk being out at the moment.

Seems to have found a bottom at 13.5c at least for now.

At least with this announcement we KNOW it cant be a bad one. Low risk, high returns compared to most other plays out there at this point in time IMO


----------



## afroboy (16 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

It certainly looks like the traders are out... no one is selling and buyers are having to chase.

Hopefully the majority of remaining holders plan to hold this one for the long term and those wanting to get set after the AIM float chase the price up to much much higher levels.

I'm pleasantly surprised on how well this has held up since the recent run up!


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> It certainly looks like the traders are out... no one is selling and buyers are having to chase.
> 
> Hopefully the majority of remaining holders plan to hold this one for the long term and those wanting to get set after the AIM float chase the price up to much much higher levels.
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised on how well this has held up since the recent run up!



Agree. $0.14 ish looks be a popular buy area, and it seems to have shaken day traders.


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm back in for a few at $0.145. Will top up if it goes down further I think. Probably around $0.13 if it gets there.


----------



## ned1 (16 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi all

I have been following this thread for a little while and have hesitated entering in a few times. Anyway I'm in today at 14c. It took a whille to get that price. However I think that we could have a test of 13c unless there is some sort of announcement by early next week. I hope so, I plan to pick up some more. 

Didn't I read that the AIM listing was set down for early November?


----------



## Simmo (16 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

They were expecting to complete funding early November with the view to list 

late November. Its more likely to be early December now as if they were to 

list late November they would have needed to have a pre-admission notice 

in already.


----------



## Bullion (17 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

EVE in no mans land at the moment... great chance to get back in or pick up more.


----------



## Gurgler (17 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I'm back in for a few at $0.145. Will top up if it goes down further I think. Probably around $0.13 if it gets there.



  I'm with you there - do you expect it to move soon, 14 - 28 days?

BTW greatly appreciate your charts - keep them coming


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Gurgler said:
			
		

> I'm with you there - do you expect it to move soon, 14 - 28 days?
> 
> BTW greatly appreciate your charts - keep them coming




Details of the AIM listing of AER are to be finalised in early Nov with the actual listing to occur before the end of Nov, so we should see some action within this timeframe.

SP comming off a bit after the previous excitement. We were hoping it was instos jumping into it, but the volume has come right off and if it was going to be instos perhaps this has been their opportunity. After the froth and day traders had left? 

Be prepared for the sp to possibly come off a little. Looks to be longer term support around $0.12 which is a few % off now, but would put a more solid base under it. That rise to $0.18 was a bit crazy.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Gurgler said:
			
		

> I'm with you there - do you expect it to move soon, 14 - 28 days?
> 
> BTW greatly appreciate your charts - keep them coming




The other thing on the cards is the results of Airbourne Radiometric Survey over a number of its projects in Zambia. These results are due before the end of the year. 

They also ann a new drilling program on 26 Oct to further deliniate the Njame project with the possibility of improving the initial inferred resource estimate. Drilling was to commence in 'the next few weeks' from that date, so expect an ann that they have commenced very shortly.


----------



## Ken (19 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

anyone else think this stock is a little bit weird.

its one year graph looks a bit crazy...

is it a blue sky $1 stock.. or a pretender


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Ken I'm pretty sure Joe has warned you about posting 5-10x stock price targets, 

I could care less about your posts, but its not fair for the beginners or people new to the forums,

So if you think its going to be a $1 stock state why supporting you argument/belief with fundamental/technical analysis support

Again if you think its a 'pretender' state why,


In response to your query though, the mkt will take this anywhere it wants to, one day that may be 10c the next 18c+ as we have seen, from a fundamental point of view its fair value should be around 20c, but then I am very interested/concerned/worried to know just how much of AER EVE will retain and how much it sells off


----------



## nizar (20 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> from a fundamental point of view its fair value should be around 20c, but then I am very interested/concerned/worried to know just how much of AER EVE will retain and how much it sells off




Agree.
I have always maintained this company on its current resource should be priced around $40-50million, which is 20-25c.

I wonder wats the delay?
YT why dont u make some calls im sure u have connects.


----------



## afroboy (20 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I have a feeling the AIM update will come tomorrow...


----------



## nizar (20 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the AIM update will come tomorrow...




That will be a great shame for an important announcement to come at a time when the market will be possibly getting smashed and no1 will care.
Oh well, iv made my profit with this one, and thats the aim of the game.


----------



## nizar (20 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the AIM update will come tomorrow...




Still nothing on AIM new issues website:
http://www.londonstockexchange.com/en-gb/pricesnews/prices/newissues.htm


----------



## skegsi (21 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Just wondering about the psychology of the announcement = share price rise.

Is this because people are going to buy in to EVE after the announcement but prior to AER's expected first day of trading on the london stock exchange. Under the premise that Londoners will jump onto ASX to buy into EVE as a cheaper option than AER?
If so, should we expect a rise in sp directly after announcement and directly after AER starts trading?
Sorry for muddled post, i'm very confused   If someone can bother to read this and clear it up they're a genius
cheers


----------



## nizar (21 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				skegsi said:
			
		

> Is this because people are going to buy in to EVE after the announcement but prior to AER's expected first day of trading on the london stock exchange.




Yes



			
				skegsi said:
			
		

> Under the premise that Londoners will jump onto ASX to buy into EVE as a cheaper option than AER?




Yes



			
				skegsi said:
			
		

> If so, should we expect a rise in sp directly after announcement and directly after AER starts trading?




Yes


All in my opinion only.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Would be nice if they bring out a drilling update as well.

AIM listing details finalised by early Nov - where is it?
Listed on AIM late Nov - a week to go?


----------



## Bullion (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Wow... big vol at 14c buy...


----------



## Jus (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

nice to see support building up... need more


----------



## Caliente (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Would be nice if they bring out a drilling update as well.
> 
> AIM listing details finalised by early Nov - where is it?
> Listed on AIM late Nov - a week to go?




haha, thinking the same thing. trust the scoundrels at EVE to leave the AIM listing to the last minute. Got an email from them this morning about the AGM.

its on the 30th @ 11AM --> 8 Colin St. West Perth

no AIM listing and i'm thinking I've got some tomatoes in the back that need a good hurling.
see the rest of u punters down there ^_^


----------



## nizar (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Would be nice if they bring out a drilling update as well.




Are they drilling right now?
The rig is back at OMCs place i think, and has been for a while now.
They need some funds first.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Are they drilling right now?
> The rig is back at OMCs place i think, and has been for a while now.
> They need some funds first.



Yep, read the 26 Oct ann. 'African Energy to Commence New Exploration Program'. Further drilling at Njame. They said they had a diamond drill on site...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Hi folks,

EVE ..... looking for a rash of positive news
over the next few weeks, before a negative
start to 2007 ..... 

22112006 ..... positive cycle ... finances?

28112006 ..... positive light on EVE

12122006 ..... positive news expected here.

14122006 ..... short, aggressive rally here

15122006 ..... negative cycle ... finances???

18-21122006 ..... strong rally here ... 

27122006 ..... negative spotlight on EVE 

02012007 ..... negative news expected here.

happy days

yogi

P.S. ..... holding EVE.



=====


----------



## nizar (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> 22112006 ..... positive cycle ... finances?
> 
> 28112006 ..... positive light on EVE
> 
> ...




Definately agree with this.
AIM listing will trigger buying like we've never seen before.
Looking forward to it, i miss holding EVE. It used to always be the red in my portfolio !!


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Looks to have bounced off $0.135, for the minute. Trading $0.155 now, back over an important level by the look of it. Might have broken that downward movement.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Volume today suggests that the ann is coming out tomorrow

I'm not back in though for 1 main reason

AER have the right to earn up to 70% in Uranium program from Alb, now if EVE divests say 50% of AER via AIM listing EVE's stake will only be 35% which isn't the greatest so I'm holding off to see how much is being raised and how much of AER is being divested


----------



## afroboy (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Yogi,

Please explain how you come up with those predictions and dates.  It seems like a pretty obvious call since we know what announcements are expected over the next couple of months, but I'm interested to know a bit about your methodology...


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> Yogi,
> 
> Please explain how you come up with those predictions and dates.  It seems like a pretty obvious call since we know what announcements are expected over the next couple of months, but I'm interested to know a bit about your methodology...



Afro, check though the 'Astro stuff..Gann from a different angle' thread.


----------



## Simmo (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi Young Trader,

Just a few things on the EVE/ALB JV. 

Eve can potentially earn up to 80 - 85% in the JV under the agreement and this is likely to be the case. 

The directors of ALB as we know as also majors in EVE, I think would be of greater benefit to them for EVE to earn an 85% interest.

A Large number of EVE's tenements are also 100% owned by African Energy Resources and not part of the ALB/EVE jv agreement.  These include Botswana , the two Malawi tenements and the Northern Luangwa valley.

The northern Luangwa valley area is very large at 18,767 sq km and is 30km from Paladin's Kayelekera




> Energy Ventures may earn a 70% project interest by sole-funding exploration and development expenditure by drilling up an Indicated Mineral Resource as defined in the JORC Code and completing a Prefeasibility Study.
> 
> Thereafter Albidon may elect to contribute 30% of project funding.
> 
> ...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> Yogi,
> 
> Please explain how you come up with those predictions and dates.  It seems like a pretty obvious call since we know what announcements are expected over the next couple of months, but I'm interested to know a bit about your methodology...




Many thanx, Kennas.

..... just want to add, that the time cycles for EVE and COE
are almost identical, as opposed to AWE and CUE, which
should be the inverse of EVE/COE cycles ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## nizar (23 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Big buyer there for 1.2m at 15c.

Is that you YT, after all its only 180Gs, all in a days work ey?

I knew it was only a matter of time before you jumped back in.


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Renewed interest it seems. Goody.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Big buyer there for 1.2m at 15c.
> 
> Is that you YT, after all its only 180Gs, all in a days work ey?
> 
> I knew it was only a matter of time before you jumped back in.




lol your crazy Niz, if I wanted back in I'd spread my buy orders over 4 different accounts, which leads me to think that the buyer @ 15c wants to create support much more than they want their order filled, ie its intened to have a big psychological effect, (me thinks its your order buying Niz   :  )

For buyers, "hmmm my order won't get filled @ or below 15c because of that large buy, I may as well move up to 15.5c, 

For sellers, "hmmm I can always get out at 15c just look at the size of that buy order, I may as well try and wait for 17c or 18c 


I'm not getting back in until I know how much of AER EVE will retain,


Good luck to others


----------



## Holiday (23 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

1.5c and looking quite strong. Will be interesting if it starts getting hit off screen.
I think they are onto quite a lot of uranium in Zambia. The next 4 weeks will provide more clarity from diamond drilling and survey results.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I was a bit concerned about the 2 gravestone doji's the past couple of days indicating the bears were winning the day, however, the stock had opened higher each day so more confirmation is required on who is winning this battle. Opening higher again today and now trading at $0.165 indicating that the bull is back for EVE. Looking good to me. For now.


----------



## rub92me (24 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Gravestones were a bit deceptive, as shareprice was dragged back at the end of the days with low volume transactions. 17 cents now. Do we have lift-off?


----------



## Caliente (24 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

without an ann, I say no. 

still holding...


----------



## Holiday (24 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Looks like "in the know" buying to me-started a couple of days ago. Some "at market" hits and a couple of 500k buyers waiting. A 1.3M buyer yesterday. Will they bid up. If more off screen buying occurs then they may have to.  Looks very interesting to me. The sellers will come this arvo though.


----------



## Bullion (24 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Sellers may already be starting...


----------



## Simmo (24 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Close is looking very strong

A close of 17.5 would be an all time highest close. Now at 17 which is equal to the previous highest close.

Would be good to get an announcement on AIM listing soon.


----------



## Holiday (24 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

17.5c was the close. Very good U308 real estate.


----------



## afroboy (26 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

If we get the announcement on AIM listing tomorrow, it could be the teens totally gone...

The twenties is where we the share price should be.


----------



## Morgan (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Looks like a big day for EVE coming up going by the building depth queues.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Morgan said:
			
		

> Looks like a big day for EVE coming up going by the building depth queues.



Yeah, something's going on there. Price match 19.5. Very unusual. AIM listing imminent perhaps, but I haven't seen any details yet that were supposed to be out in 'early' Nov....


----------



## two40 (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

and i sold out fri arvo at 17c!!!   

/removes eve from watchlist to ease pain


----------



## stereo21 (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Trading Halt!


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Trading halt. Damn, didn't get the run out of the blocks. Should be good anyway.


----------



## clowboy (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Poo I missed the boat.

Was meaning to get back into EVE but capital all tied up in other stocks and so didnt get around to placing a trade till today, now a trading halt.

And what do you know, westpac can't hadle orders again, refering everything to there pet monkeys.


----------



## Bullion (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Woooo!


----------



## Caliente (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

YEsssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

We are assuming it's good.   

ASSUME (to make an ASS out of U and ME)

But I think it will be.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Will be watching eagerly to see what ann is,


Good luck to all those still holding or back in,


----------



## white monkey (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

it's got to be the AIM listing doesn't it??


----------



## noobs (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Either AIM listing or much anticipated drilling results.

Personally i'm hoping its the latter


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Either AIM listing or much anticipated drilling results.
> 
> Personally i'm hoping its the latter



Unless the drilling results are way out of the bag, then AIM listing.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> We are assuming it's good.
> 
> ASSUME (to make an ASS out of U and ME)
> 
> But I think it will be.






Hi folks,

EVE ..... right on time, as per post above, on 22112006:

      28112006 ..... positive light on EVE

Market depth looking healthy ahead of the news 
and it backs up our analysis for positive news, ahead.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding EVE.



=====


----------



## noobs (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Agreed Kennas - Should Have added that bit!


----------



## rub92me (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

The suspense is killing me; how about excellent drilling results *and* an AIM listing


----------



## noobs (27 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Why dont we go a step further and add a MOU or JV with OMC!

Although OMC would be in a trading halt also we can always HOPE!!!


----------



## skegsi (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

G'day
In this sanford quote screen it says estimated opening price ?for today (27/11/06) was 19.5c, and it also has a bid of 25c. How do they come up with these numbers? Does the 25c bid still stand once it comes off trading halt?
Cheers


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				skegsi said:
			
		

> G'day
> How do they come up with these numbers? Does the 25c bid still stand once it comes off trading halt?
> Cheers




Welcome to ASF Skegsi,

The figures are simply dirivered from the Market depth screen, as shareholders can still bid or cancel bids while in a trading holt/suspension status....

This can all change quickly b4 trading holt is removed....hence being just a snapshot moment in time.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## daveinchi (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

im sure its going to be great news for you lucky holders.i also missed the boat on this one.damm!


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

LOL, someone's put a buy order out there for 240K @ $0.30. Last sale $0.175.


----------



## white monkey (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i'd been expecting the ann before open today  .  oh well, good things come to those that wait!


----------



## rub92me (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> LOL, someone's put a buy order out there for 240K @ $0.30. Last sale $0.175.



Hehehe, I'm willing to sell half my holding to match that price


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				daveinchi said:
			
		

> im sure its going to be great news for you lucky holders.i also missed the boat on this one.damm!




LOL - You missed the boat??
Poms *havent even started * accumulating this one yet.
So what do u think - a spike after the announcement and then all the way down? Haha funny guy.
We'll see about that.

But its okay, u can think u missed the boat and simply watch from the sidelines.
After all - i do need buyers to sell mine to later down the track


----------



## juddy (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> LOL - You missed the boat??
> Poms *havent even started * accumulating this one yet.
> So what do u think - a spike after the announcement and then all the way down? Haha funny guy.
> We'll see about that.
> ...




cripes how did you get all that out of that one post?


----------



## bigdog (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

ANN just issued ASX

Listing oversubscribed

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00672228


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> ANN just issued ASX
> 
> Listing oversubscribed
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00672228



That is good news. Don't think it warrants a $0.30 buy order though.


----------



## deftfear (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Dissapointing thing is that African energy won't be listing till 2007, not sure if that will delay EVE's sp rise or send it down as people were expecting it to list in November.


----------



## noobs (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

They are not out of there trading halt  yet - does this mean there is more news to come?


----------



## Simmo (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Announcement looks good seems they chose to do an instituitional placement first. With IPO still to come.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				deftfear said:
			
		

> Dissapointing thing is that African energy won't be listing till 2007, not sure if that will delay EVE's sp rise or send it down as people were expecting it to list in November.



Also very disappointed. Also, what is 'early 07'. Is that the same as details for listing in 'early Nov and listing late Nov'. Poor darts EVE. 

Most people would have expoected an oversubscription, but not a vague delay.

This could see it come off a bit perhaps. I obviously hope not.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

21% at 2.625million pounds = AUD6.5million

100% of AER is valued at AUD30million

EVE holds 79%, so EVEs value on AER asset holding is AUD23million

So what happens if AER doubles on the open?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hmmm I agree with Nizar, 

My main concern was how much of AER they'd have to sell to raise funds, well they raised about $7m AUD for a 21% stake, so thats good but heres what worries me a touch

They now say either an AIM or an ASX listing (ie they haven't really firmed up their plans) and this AER raising was only a placement, an IPO would probably require more dillution, 

and I also agree with Kennas, I hate when companies over promise and under deliver, they should have said AIM listing early 07 to start with

I'll be looking to buy but not at these levels


Enjoy the run peeps


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> They now say either an AIM or an ASX listing (ie they haven't really firmed up their plans) and this AER raising was only a placement, an IPO would probably require more dillution.



Golly, I skimmed over that bit.  

What's going on here. Do we believe them now? 

Extremely poor darts EVE.   

Having said that, an IPO on the ASX would probably go gang busters and EVE holders will get priority issues I imagine, so might be a long term good move. Could they list on the ASX as well as AIM?


----------



## noobs (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Kennas, Is there more news to come as they are not out of their trading halt yet? Or do we just have to wait until tomorrow as per the trading halt announcement?


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Could they list on the ASX as well as AIM?




I cant see why not.
But it would be pointless.

They should list on AIM now. If they need more money down the track, then they can list on ASX (note the announcement says "future IPO") Maybe late next year or IN 2008 for MINE CONSTRUCTION!!!


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Kennas, Is there more news to come as they are not out of their trading halt yet? Or do we just have to wait until tomorrow as per the trading halt announcement?



No more news I say, just in preopen waiting to come back on the boards. Will happen soon.


----------



## afroboy (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

US$5mil at 30pence per share equals AU$0.75/share... and at this level it was oversubscribed!

I expect that investors looking for a cheaper entry into AER will push the share price up to at least 50c.... theoretically 75c?!?!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> No more news I say, just in preopen waiting to come back on the boards. Will happen soon.




I don't think so Kennas,

From memory the only company I can think of that stated "Trading halt to remain" after releasing an ann while in a trading halt was CDU and that was because more ann were to follow,

So it seems like more ann are coming out,

Or the directors are smart and thought, ****e look at the mkt today, lets keep halt and come out of hiding tomoz :


----------



## noobs (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Fingers crossed on that one Young Trader i hope you are right


----------



## noobs (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

 As long as it is good!


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> I expect that investors looking for a cheaper entry into AER will push the share price up to at least 50c.... theoretically 75c?!?!
> 
> What are your thoughts?




Hmmm, hard to say. Id say it would be pushed up, both AER on the open, and consequently, EVE. 

But by how much is very difficult to quantify.

Kennas/YT, the trading halt announcement said that trading will resume on wednesday 29th november or after release of the announcement, whichever is the earlier.

LOL thats gold YT! 







			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Or the directors are smart and thought, ****e look at the mkt today, lets keep halt and come out of hiding tomoz


----------



## white monkey (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

the longer this drags out the more i am beginning to think that there IS another ann on the cards.


----------



## afroboy (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Hmmm, hard to say. Id say it would be pushed up, both AER on the open, and consequently, EVE.
> 
> But by how much is very difficult to quantify.
> 
> ...




What do you mean, both AER on the open, and EVE... AER isn't listed... it is only  EVE.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> What do you mean, both AER on the open, and EVE... AER isn't listed... it is only  EVE.




I mean when AER lists on the AIM (London) i would expect it to open at a premium.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				white monkey said:
			
		

> the longer this drags out the more i am beginning to think that there IS another ann on the cards.




Like what?
A takeover from OMC? LOL


----------



## Holiday (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Yep. No request to lift suspension. Very,very good uranium real-estate.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Like what?
> A takeover from OMC? LOL



Maybe once AER is listed they, or PDN, will take it.   PDN might buy both.


----------



## white monkey (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

and there is ann number 2 for the day: "Energy Ventures to raise A$3.77m via Exempt Placement"

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

*Energy Ventures confirms it has agreed to a placement to exempt investors of 27.9m ordinary shares at 13.5 cents each
to raise A$3.77m.*

Sp should tumble back to 15c!

Why so low and why sophisticated 7 and 8's type placement, why not SPP or rights issue?

Sounds to me like mates rates, very disappointing!

I just thought I'd edit and put this into perspective,

WMT sp runs from 2c to 10c and they manage to get a Sophisticated Insto type placement at 9c Amazing


EVE sp runs to 18c so much activity coming up etc etc and they do a placement at 13.5c


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Form your own opinion.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061128/pdf/3zt6rjlzt5z7f.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061128/pdf/3ztjf8jhwxnhv.pdf



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Sp should tumble back to 15c!




YT won't it fall back to 13.5 or lower...?????...but not many are jumping out just yet....????


----------



## Bullion (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Well... thats dissapointing...


----------



## white monkey (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

i agree YT, a very ordinary move by management i think.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Be interesting to see how many of those 400k - 1m buy bids at 20c+ stay there to get filled


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Management have let the ball drop here.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Yeah but I'm very surprised that alot of those large 20c + orders stayed there!


----------



## white monkey (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

and down she goes!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

So sad, now just think how difficult it will be for this stock to get up and run past 20c in a few weeks/months time


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				white monkey said:
			
		

> and down she goes!




Are you talkin about EVE....


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm out for the minute.


----------



## Bullion (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm out too... thought it was going to fall a bit more, but has come back to 17.5c. Oh well...


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *Energy Ventures confirms it has agreed to a placement to exempt investors of 27.9m ordinary shares at 13.5 cents each
> to raise A$3.77m.*
> 
> Sp should tumble back to 15c!
> ...




Watta load of rubbish.
I thought Ian Duncan was a champ?
LOL maybe not. EX-WMC yadda yadda yadda. What are these clowns doing?
Thank God i was out a few weeks ago at 16.5c.

Maybe ill pick up a few in a couple of weeks time for under 10c just like the old days! 

The first announcement was bad enough with the delay. That fact was gonna get sold probably.

Then the 2nd announcement....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				white monkey said:
			
		

> and down she goes!






			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Are you talkin about EVE....






 priceless


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Yeah but I'm very surprised that alot of those large 20c + orders stayed there!




Perhaps they were out PRE celebrating EVE, at Long Lunch.

EDIT: Hope no newbees buying in as it's falls....not knowing where the bottom IS.


----------



## Bullion (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Oh I just noticed it opened at 20c! ouch for those buyers...


----------



## Simmo (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

The raising at 13.5 isn't a problem, we were only at 13.5 a week ago.

I guess it depends what they do with the cash, it sounds like they have something already lined up.

I will continue to hold as have for nearly 5 months already and this is only just starting to get interesting.


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Bullion said:
			
		

> I'm out too... thought it was going to fall a bit more, but has come back to 17.5c. Oh well...




Not just YET Bullion...BUT wait there's prob *more*...

EDIT: What the market preceives as BAD news...from being *UP 20%* to *DOWN -8.5%*, a shift of 28%...


----------



## SevenFX (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

YT.

So what made you say close of .15c. given EVE ann @ 13.5c....

Also do you think Investors, that may see Ann overnight will selloff in the morning....???

Weak close and no change in trend... says it all hey ????

EDIT: OK, so looking at chart back to feb/march provides reasonable support at .15c, but so does .135c


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> YT.
> 
> So what made you say close of .15c. given EVE ann @ 13.5c....
> 
> Also do you think Investors, that may see Ann overnight will selloff in the morning....???




I can see the future!!!!!   

Seriously though, given placement was done at 13.5c it was unlikely that the peeps involved would let it drop that low. hence I picked 15c target

I reckon that this will drift lower as buying interest subsides and sellers take control,

What will be interesting to see is 

1. How much of AER they end up selling in new float, most likely another 30% = 49% of AER sold in total (I don't like that)

2. How long they take to list AER

3. How long 13.5c holds as support and 20c as resisitance


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I can see the future!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though, given placement was done at 13.5c it was unlikely that the peeps involved would let it drop that low. hence I picked 15c target
> 
> ...




YT.
The 2nd announcement (placement) has NOTHING to do with AER. Read it again. Its to do with EVE.

A mate of mine had the same confusion.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I know Niz,

read my post again

I reckon that this (EVE) will drift lower as buying interest subsides and sellers take control,

What will be interesting to see is 

1. How much of AER they (EVE) end up selling in new float, most likely another 30% = 49% of AER sold in total (I don't like that) (ie EVE will have to offer some more of AER to new investors in the IPO)

2. How long they take to list AER (ie the long awaited IPO)

3. How long 13.5c holds as support and 20c as resisitance (For EVE)

Hope this clears it up, 

p.s. what did you think of my stumbling upon GGP?


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> 1. How much of AER they (EVE) end up selling in new float, most likely another 30% = 49% of AER sold in total (I don't like that) (ie EVE will have to offer some more of AER to new investors in the IPO)




79% !!!!!!

Who said they will float anymore of AER??
Why do you think this?

The 2nd announcement was about EVE. NOT AER.

What IPO??

They will divest 21% of EVE to investors for 2.635million GBP. Thats it.

That 21% will come in the form of EITHER an IPO on ASX or a listing on AIM.

Now u have me confused..

LOLOLOLOLOLOL hahahaha very funny that story about GGP, thats GOLD


----------



## Simmo (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

They still intend to do the IPO for African energy Resources early next year. 

As a comparison Nizar it will probably be similar to how OMC listed MRU.

EVE will likely hold around 50 - 60% of AERL after IPO.

It will be interesting to see how it all unfolds. Stripe capital has had previous associations with Exco resources which is the connection to EVE. 

"The Company announced on 3 October 2006 it was pursuing a potential AIM listing of African Energy. After successfully completing this placement, it is now the intention of the Board’s of both Energy Ventures & African Energy to pursue an ASX or AIM listing in early 2007 following the strong interest received from uranium focused investment funds to participate in the placement in African Energy and a future IPO."


----------



## hitmanlam (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



> Maybe ill pick up a few in a couple of weeks time for under 10c just like the old days!




I'd disagree.  The recent ann has effectively put a floor price on this stock imo.  I don't think i'd get lower than 13.5c.  There was strong support before the ann at this price and after the ann, i think it has only confirmed this being the long term support level.

I think it will more likely to trade between the range of 13.5c and 20c.  And as YT said before, i don't think investors will allow it to go that low and 15c is where most of the action will be for now.


----------



## Alfredbra (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hmmm very disapointing guys. I got out a couple of weeks ago and saw that EVE was in a trading halt, was absoloutely spewing thought I just missed something good. looks like not. A wall has been put over EVE now and these prices will most likely drop down to or less than 13.5c

And the AIM listing? what the hell is going on here (just been catching up with all the new)


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				hitmanlam said:
			
		

> I'd disagree.  The recent ann has effectively put a floor price on this stock imo.  I don't think i'd get lower than 13.5c.  There was strong support before the ann at this price and after the ann, i think it has only confirmed this being the long term support level.
> 
> I think it will more likely to trade between the range of 13.5c and 20c.  And as YT said before, i don't think investors will allow it to go that low and 15c is where most of the action will be for now.



I agree here. I think there will be another good buying op close to $0.14 again. This still has good potential and management will hopefully learn from their crappy communication with the market this time.


----------



## nizar (28 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I agree here. I think there will be another good buying op close to $0.14 again. This still has good potential and management will hopefully learn from their crappy communication with the market this time.




Yeh but no news until next year might see it suffer.


----------



## rub92me (29 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> EVE ..... right on time, as per post above, on 22112006:
> 28112006 ..... positive light on EVE
> Market depth looking healthy ahead of the news
> ...




Mmh, maybe not?


----------



## Simmo (29 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I can't really understand all the doom and gloom.
We now have 10 million in cash. 6.4 million for AER exploration and 3.77 million for further acquisitions by EVE. 

We were only at 10 cents a month ago. Dilution has been kept to a minimum and  they still hold 79% of AER. They are setting up a situation to be free carried in AER through an IPO of AERL next year.

The prospects haven't changed and the next 12 months looks very good.
EVE is still one of the most undervalued stocks for exposure to uranium with substantial upside. 

Donal Windrim, Alisdaire Cooke and Craig Burton were the ones that sold AERL to EVE. They did so for a large holding and controlling stake in the company and have a lot riding on EVE.

Since then they have setup the JV with Albidon bringing in further tenements,
brought in Ian Duncan and Michael Curnow and come up with an early stage JORC resource. 

My opinion is patience will be rewarded with EVE.


----------



## SevenFX (29 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hmmm.....at a glance,

EVE sure seems to have the buyers diving back in quickly, thought they might all dry up b4 market opens.... but not what I expected...???

Perhpas we won't see it hit 13-14c 2day or any other day for that matter...???

SevenFX


----------



## nizar (29 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> My opinion is patience will be rewarded with EVE.




It already has been rewarded.
70%+ in 1 month is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Simmo (29 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Agree that 70% is nothing to scoff at. 

But for those that have a longer term view than 1 month its only just the start.


----------



## Holiday (29 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Exactly. All moving forward.


----------



## Caliente (30 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

afternoon gentlemen. Attended the EVE AGM this morning. 

In my mind its a mix of good and neutral news. 

These guys are cashed up and confident. Colltech on the pipeline sometime next year.

Xyris demo plant is progressing well. They mentioned there are minor "glitches" inherent to the setup of a plant, but it sounds like the CoolEnergy spinoff may actually pay some dividends.

The reason for the delay of the AIM listing was due to there being a major drainage of funds due to US legislation regarding online gambling. So a lot of funds were dried up over in London funding those ventures. In either case, the seed funding for African Energy was well and truly oversubscribed and they have no cash problems.

Its confirmed that they will have a 79% stake in AER, and will strategically change the size of the position as the company grows.

An interesting side note: December to March is the wet season in Southern africa, so dont expect drilling announcements. They will however have several anns  in December regarding samples, and in the month after that there will be anns regarding the African Energy IPO. I asked, and he mentioned that it will almost certainly be a priority listing for EVE shareholders.

Hope that helps...


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> afternoon gentlemen. Attended the EVE AGM this morning.
> 
> In my mind its a mix of good and neutral news.
> 
> ...




Thanks heaps for the update.


----------



## Simmo (30 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Thanks Caliente,

Was there any mention on radiometrics or diamond drilling results?

As they mentioned previously they were going to have a diamond drill going on 

Njame as soon as a drill could be engaged. 

Was aware of the wet season in southern Africa, it's likely the next drill program will start in April.


----------



## Caliente (30 November 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hey simmo. I met the managing director, Brett Mitchell  and he's a real champ. I think an email would not go astray.


----------



## Simmo (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

EVE seems to have taken off this morning, possibly on speculation surrounding the OMC takeover.


----------



## constable (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Simmo said:
			
		

> EVE seems to have taken off this morning, possibly on speculation surrounding the OMC takeover.



Certainly some build up now somethings going to give!


----------



## constable (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Certainly some build up now somethings going to give!



Broke thru at 19 couldnt call it a breakout yet but looking good!


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> Broke thru at 19 couldnt call it a breakout yet but looking good!




This is a breakout for me.
Its never closed above 17.5c.
Nice volume as well.
Blue skies now.

Im (back) in this morning at 18.5c.


----------



## Out Too Soon (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Appendix 3B released to ASX today, 28million new shares & 1.5 million options, sounds like a dilution of current share holders value rather than something to drive the sp up. Correct me because I dont know what I'm talking about.   I don't hold at present & I always hesitate to buy when I see a new issue of shares like this. How should this affect the sp?


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Appendix 3B released to ASX today, 28million new shares & 1.5 million options, sounds like a dilution of current share holders value rather than something to drive the sp up. Correct me because I dont know what I'm talking about.   I don't hold at present & I always hesitate to buy when I see a new issue of shares like this. How should this affect the sp?




This is not new news.
The market knows this and he reaction to this news was after the trading halt last week.

Onwards and upwards for this one i reckon. Technically the breakout looks perfect.


----------



## Novski (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I agree Nizar, nice breakout. 

The only thing with this one is that it's retracements come back a fair way. It's last breakout didn't go very far before it retraced either.


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> I agree Nizar, nice breakout.
> 
> The only thing with this one is that it's retracements come back a fair way. It's last breakout didn't go very far before it retraced either.




All time highs now bro, big difference, no sellers to push it down. Its a different ball game compared to previous "breakouts"


----------



## Novski (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

That's very true. 

What do you think about the fact that on Nov 28 it actually opened (20c) above todays close (19c). Check on a candle chart. What do you think of this?


----------



## nizar (6 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> That's very true.
> 
> What do you think about the fact that on Nov 28 it actually opened (20c) above todays close (19c). Check on a candle chart. What do you think of this?




Not sure, not really experienced enough to answer your question.

If we get it wrong, and it goes down, then ill get stopped out i guess.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> That's very true.
> 
> What do you think about the fact that on Nov 28 it actually opened (20c) above todays close (19c). Check on a candle chart. What do you think of this?




Hi Guys (hope u don't mind me butting in   )

I've been in trading this since it's strong breakout at 12c
That big red candle on the 28th was some over zealous buying in the pre-open auction, when EVE was in trading holt for a couple of days.  So it was just a correction and is settling back into its rythm in my opinion.
(I was on a plane when it finally opened and would have sold out at about 19c but got stopped out at 16.5c  Aughhhhh!   )

I like how it's moved up to be back on top of the current short term trend ... especially sweet with the strong volume.  (I had an image to insert here but couldn't work out how to do it, "insert image button" wants some script and I have no idea! ...  .... would much apprieciate a link on how to! as I couldnt find in FAQ)

If tomorrow the price moves up and volume stays about as strong as today or increases  (compare vol to the same time frame of today) I expect to see a nice move up and will be topping up as it clears the 20c resistance.   :dance:


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> EVE ..... looking for a rash of positive news
> over the next few weeks, before a negative
> ...





Hi folks,

EVE ..... small gap-up today, with increased volume,
showing keen buyers now, ahead of 2 positive time 
cycles, anticipated for next week ..... 

As per post above, expect to take profits on EVE, before
Christmas ..... maybe, on the December solstice, itself.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding EVE


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Kennas, id be keen to hear your thoughts (and maybe a chart) on EVE please.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

No more sellers at 20c.
Its game on now


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> No more sellers at 20c.
> Its game on now




21c sellers cleaned up.
Lets go to the next level.


----------



## djones (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> 21c sellers cleaned up.
> Lets go to the next level.




22c already cleaned up as well!!


----------



## arcla1 (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

too late to get on board at 22c?


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I would expect EVE to slow down as we approach 12-3pm.
During this period i reckon low volumes and the price can get pushed down to maybe 20-20.5c.

Then in the last hour a late surge and maybe even a blow-off move where new highs are made (>23c).

Just my opinion.  

(im wrong more often than im right)


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Got a fill at 21c myself.


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Got a fill at 21c myself.




Tech so is that at the 50% retracement mark, making it less likely to run...???

But althings possible, as it's starting to look heathier as I type yes...???


----------



## Mellow77 (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Got a fill at 21c myself.




Have you created a stop-loss and if yes at what price? Just out of curiosity. I got in at 0.205 but I am not so confident with this one - just feelings. I put stop-loss at 0.19. Now let us see 

cheers


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

First chart is a 5 min chart.
Second is a 1 hrs chart.
Still bullish and common to see profit takers on a weak day.
Some technical view.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> First chart is a 5 min chart.
> Second is a 1 hrs chart.
> Still bullish and common to see profit takers on a weak day.
> Some technical view.





tech,
What do you mean by a "weak day"?
I personally think this one will have a very strong close.


----------



## bigdog (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

ANN just posted ASX

EVE 1:09 PM  African Energys Uranium Exploration Program in Zambia 

Energy Ventures confirms that its subsidiary, African Energy Resources, has commenced a helicopter-borne radiometric survey over a number of its key uranium exploration projects in Zambia, specifically the Kariba Valley Joint Venture, the Chirundu Joint Venture, the Luano Valley area and over it’s wholly owned projects in the North Luangwa Valley area.  Energy Ventures now holds a 79% interest in African Energy Resources.

The survey has been completed over targets in the Chirundu Joint Venture, including a detailed orientation survey over the Njame North uranium deposit. Encouraging results from this Chirundu survey have been observed in an area not previously explored for uranium. As a consequence an initial infill survey program was undertaken over two areas near Chirundu.

Surveying is currently underway in the Luangwa Valley, and further infill surveying is anticipated. The overall program will collect approximately 10,000 line kilometres of new data. The results from this survey will form the basis for identifying and prioritising drilling targets for African Energy’s exploration programme in 2007, and it is expected that the final results from this survey will be available in early 2007.

The projects at Kariba Valley, Chirundu and Luano Valley areas are subject to the Option and Farm-In Agreement between Energy Ventures Ltd and Albidon Limited, under which African Energy has the right to earn up to a 70% equity
interest.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00675991


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Surely this information isn't worth a big surge in volume and price is it?

I was expecting something bigger.

Cheers,


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> tech,
> What do you mean by a "weak day"?
> I personally think this one will have a very strong close.




*ASX down 12 pts.
Thats a weak day.*


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> What do you mean by a "weak day"?
> 
> I personally think this one will have a very strong close.




Nizar look at the XJO, XSO but specifically XMM and you may see what a weak day this is.

You may well be right and this may finish on a strong close, BUT not likely given it's ALSO fallen through to the 38% fib levels.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Surely this information isn't worth a big surge in volume and price is it?
> 
> I was expecting something bigger.
> 
> Cheers,




I was expecting nothing.
This is a technical breakout. Iv seen plenty of them without an announcement.

Still going according to plan.

If it closes at these levels, it may be headed upwards for a few days. OR we could get the blow-off this arvo.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Nizar look at the XJO, XSO but specifically XMM and you may see what a weak day this is.
> 
> You may well be right and this may finish on a strong close, BUT not likely given it's ALSO fallen through to the 38% fib levels.




Oh yeh your right.
I dont even check the market these days.
May help explain movements but rarely has predictive (useful) value.


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Oh yeh your right.
> I dont even check the market these days.
> May help explain movements but rarely has predictive (useful) value.





Really


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Oh yeh your right.
> 
> I dont even check the market these days.
> 
> May help explain movements but rarely has predictive (useful) value.




Get Real *BRO*, are you serious.....you mean RARELY does a share go against the sectors that it falls within.

If there's a 100 swimmers, and a wave is rolling towards them (about to pound them up the shore) which way to *MOST* of them swim...???  

EDIT: Reread what your post just said, it contradicts itself...


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Really




Well maybe not since you said.
But from my limited experience 1yrs and a bit, thats what i have found.

For example, if my stock is only down coz the markets down, so when the markets back up, the stock will be back up? I wouldnt count on it.

I only look at the stocks im trading. Stocks dictate the index, not the other way around. 

A couple of weeks ago XJO was up 60pts, but BHP and other miners were down. The reason it was up so much was because QAN was up >20%, top50 company, large weighting.


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I only look at the stocks im trading. .




Not a good Idea JUST watchin the BALL.



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Stocks dictate the index, not the other way around..




Stock(s) MAYBE, STOCK Definetly NOT....


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Stock(s) MAYBE, STOCK Definetly NOT....




Yeh i said plural buddy


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yeh i said plural buddy




Your missin the point BRO. your few stocks that your trading ain't gonna affect any sector, and definetly not the governing (higher order) sectors.

EDIT: Drill DOWN, not UP when analysing sectors (or lookin for OIL  : )


----------



## constable (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hmmm... did we start that give me a hug thread?


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> hmmm... did we start that give me a hug thread?




Your FUNNY,

Hope were not in trouble for disturbing the Peace... Constable...


----------



## constable (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Your FUNNY,
> 
> Hope were not in trouble for disturbing the Peace... Constable...



lol


----------



## Novski (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Anyone get in on that pullback..? i just missed it, had my order in at 19.5c


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

: 







			
				Novski said:
			
		

> Anyone get in on that pullback..? i just missed it, had my order in at 19.5c




How's that, as few got filled below that...???

See there lots of (perhaps new) traders were watchin that critical 20.5c, and dumped as soon as it broke below it....

I'm still holding atm, and can sell you mine for a slightly higher fee  :


----------



## noobs (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Any thoughts on how this will close out SevenFX? 

Afternoon rallies have been the flavour for the past few weeks. 

But i'm unsure and while I'm here I hate the way the realese news like EVE just did as it really means sh#t and typically has a neagtive effect on the SP.


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on how this will close out SevenFX?
> 
> Afternoon rallies have been the flavour for the past few weeks.
> 
> But i'm unsure and while I'm here I hate the way the realese news like EVE just did as it really means sh#t and typically has a neagtive effect on the SP.




Noobs,

I always watch the XJO, XSO & XMM live if trading metals, as a guide to where my trades are going, but great/bad news will generally over ride the TREND.

Today all above sectors are trending down.... The Trend is your Freind....????

EDIT: Also if it closes below 19.5c the trend has effectively changed.


----------



## Novski (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Big volume today accompanied with very little price increase. Does this mean it's a big day tomorrow...

order went through at 19.5c, think i'll hold these for a bit given no resistance


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

This closed WELL off the high, not a good sign at all in my opinion. I really thing the market was expecting more with this, technical breakout or not it did not succeed.


----------



## Novski (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> This closed WELL off the high, not a good sign at all in my opinion. I really thing the market was expecting more with this, technical breakout or not it did not succeed.




Hasn't closed yet!


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Remember MLS, JMS.
Late arvo runs.
Seriously MLS last half hour was it 6.5 to 7.1??

JMS i think 28 to 35 in the last 20mins.

This is the most crucial time in the markets.

In my opinion a late arvo run and we will come close to 20mil volume for the day...  

If not who cares a close at 21c is very bullish for continuation of the run.

Either way this one is going UP


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Your missin the point BRO. your few stocks that your trading ain't gonna affect any sector, and definetly not the governing (higher order) sectors.
> 
> EDIT: Drill DOWN, not UP when analysing sectors (or lookin for OIL  : )




I didnt say that my stocks can move an index.
Im saying the only thing that matters to my profitability is the movements of MY STOCKS.
Index doesnt matter, whether the market is weak doesnt matter.
For exampel: If the market is weak and my stop is hit i will be out, if the market is surging and my stop is hit im still out.

When the market is weak maybe we have fewer breakouts, but they still happen.

Just the way i see things...


----------



## SevenFX (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I didnt say that my stocks can move an index.
> Im saying the only thing that matters to my profitability is the movements of MY STOCKS.
> Index doesnt matter, whether the market is weak doesnt matter.
> For exampel: If the market is weak and my stop is hit i will be out, if the market is surging and my stop is hit im still out.
> ...




Nizar,

I don't want to keep bangin heads, on this one...and happy to leave this go...

Nobbs,

Whilst EOD is certainly where some of the best action happens, the XJO & XSO are now moving up from todays lows... (just a guide, but works good for me)


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> This closed WELL off the high, not a good sign at all in my opinion. I really thing the market was expecting more with this, technical breakout or not it did not succeed.




Bit by bit.
The runs in AUZ, AIM, DYL, didnt happen in 1 day.


----------



## arcla1 (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

anyway... back onto EVE.

Looks like a slow finish to the day. What do you guys think of this?


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				arcla1 said:
			
		

> anyway... back onto EVE.
> 
> Looks like a slow finish to the day. What do you guys think of this?




I said it in the post above reply to Can.
Overall trend is still up.
Big volume up day.
First lets see where the brokers close it.


----------



## Caliente (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Based on my sizing up of the management and their portfolio, EVE is a fantastic stock that will continue to do well as we enter the new year. 

HOWEVER, I cant really understand the theory behind the "breakout" that occurred over the last few days. 

IMO, the market is jumping the gun on this one, but a positive movement will be justified once the airborne radiometric survey takes place. 

With their wealth of tenements in Africa, the premier geographic location for new U, its just a matter of time.


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I said it in the post above reply to Can.
> Overall trend is still up.
> Big volume up day.
> First lets see where the brokers close it.





Nizar, only purely from a price action point of view, a close that far from the high shows that sellers won the day. Just be careful mate. 

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Nizar, only purely from a price action point of view, a close that far from the high shows that sellers won the day. Just be careful mate.
> 
> Cheers,




No worries champ thanks for the heads up.
If my stop is hit then i wont hesitate to get out.

But In my opinion, the longer term view looks good.

Im still holding.

(note: often my opinion is wrong)


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> No worries champ thanks for the heads up.
> If my stop is hit then i wont hesitate to get out.
> 
> But In my opinion, the longer term view looks good.
> ...




Excellent point: STICK to the plan.


----------



## Novski (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> Nizar, only purely from a price action point of view, a close that far from the high shows that sellers won the day. Just be careful mate.
> 
> Cheers,




Canaussieuck,

For the sake of further analysis, EVE opened at 19.5, highed at 23c and came back to 20c. Do you see this as sellers winning the day? Buyers won in the morning, sellers in the arvo and at the end of the day, slightly up. Wouldn't you say, buyers won the day...

Novski


----------



## djones (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> Canaussieuck,
> 
> For the sake of further analysis, EVE opened at 19.5, highed at 23c and came back to 20c. Do you see this as sellers winning the day? Buyers won in the morning, sellers in the arvo and at the end of the day, slightly up. Wouldn't you say, buyers won the day...
> 
> Novski




Lets just conclude that brokers won the day with 13million volume going through the market thats alot of commission


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Novski said:
			
		

> Canaussieuck,
> 
> For the sake of further analysis, EVE opened at 19.5, highed at 23c and came back to 20c. Do you see this as sellers winning the day? Buyers won in the morning, sellers in the arvo and at the end of the day, slightly up. Wouldn't you say, buyers won the day...
> 
> Novski




No. If buyers won the day the price would have finished near the high. Its all about supply and demand, sellers put supply back into the market where on open, there was little. 

For effort you get results, you had volume today (effort) and what was the end result?


----------



## Novski (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I see your point. I also forgot to mention that it lowed at 19c so that's more selling pressure.

Anyone else got views on this? I'm definitely no expert.


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Looking at the last 2 days we can see from this *30 min chart * that buyers clearly have the volume. Sellers have taken advantage where the price has been highest with some selling below obvious support (triggering stops).

Buyers who could have maintained a high close have stayed away looking for value in buying.
If tommorow is weak (ASX drop in the DJI for example) so to will be buying.
If strength then I expect the buyers to return and sellers to hold for a better sell price.


----------



## CanOz (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Interesting take on it Tech. I can't see all of your chart, as per normal 
but to me it looks like a blow off high now on the daily chart. 

Good luck all.


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

CanOz

Yes definately.
But lets look a little closer,All the action took place in the first 1 hr.
The rest of the day most trading which was thin ranged between 21 and 20c
There was a selloff after the announcement which was then taken up by buyers seeing value.

I actually expect trading to range around 20-18c for a while maybe a day or so.
Then we will see the color of the Stock.No real sellers or buyers after the first hr,so still a little unknown.

Stop is at 18c for me so trading at 17.5 would see me take a loss and stand aside.


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> CanOz
> 
> Yes definately.
> But lets look a little closer,All the action took place in the first 1 hr.
> ...





Same with me.
I entered yesterday with a tight stop at 17.5c. Saw the buying support at 18c before the arvo run.

I really wanted to move my stop up to breakeven (to 18.5c) but the close today wasnt convincing.

Could range trade for a while but direction is up and i think that break of 17.5c resistance was significant.

Hopefully this one will be a slow and steady mover, but a multibagger over several months, like EWC!


----------



## arcla1 (7 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Yeah good to read everyone's opinions.

I don't know enough to give my opinion, other than to say I'll hold onto it until it either goes below 17.5    or reaches 25.5   . Hope it doesn't take too long...

Cheers

oh, and nizar no offence meant b4. forgive me 



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I said it in the post above reply to Can.
> Overall trend is still up.
> Big volume up day.
> First lets see where the brokers close it.


----------



## SevenFX (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

EVE NEWS.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061208/pdf/3100jy4mr39bry.pdf


----------



## djones (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> EVE NEWS.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061208/pdf/3100jy4mr39bry.pdf




This is old news (well a week old):

28/11/2006 14:29:31 Energy Ventures to raise A$3.77m via Exempt Placement
06/12/2006 15:09:06 Appendix 3B


Participants in this offer included Stripe Capital and Transocean Securities Pty Ltd.


----------



## SevenFX (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Pre Open Looks Good, but can all change if you Blink


----------



## tech/a (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Well dont blink!!

(Reminds me of the time I went to my dentist with a massive toothache---"Andrew Everytime I bite down I get this massive shooting pain through my top molar--- (Andrew)--Simply fixed Just dont bite!!).---Bloody genius!!!And I pay him to look after my teeth!!


----------



## trader (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Huge support now, glad I didn't sell my @ 20 cents yesterday.


----------



## SevenFX (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm out FTM @ 21.5.


----------



## trader (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

This stock is still going up, in another week it will hit the 30 cents mark.


----------



## noobs (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Anything to back the .30c prediction up? 

I got out at .215 this morning also after questioning why I got into this stock in the 1st place.


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Anything to back the .30c prediction up?
> 
> I got out at .215 this morning also after questioning why I got into this stock in the 1st place.




Im still holding this one.

Never needed to question myself as its heading in the right direction.
Never came close to hitting my stop.

But its good that you are being critical of your trading and SERIOUSLY looking at your losses and not only winners.

I plan to hold this one as long as it keeps going up.

An arvo run is still not out of the question...  

And dont tell me that fridays a bad day and traders tend to dump. Remember INL last week and WMT 2 fridays ago?

In any case, i will continue to hold this until the share price indicates to me to do otherwise.


----------



## trader (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Anything to back the .30c prediction up?
> 
> I got out at .215 this morning also after questioning why I got into this stock in the 1st place.




It is only a prediction, but there is a strong trend for it to be going up, it has doubled in the last month on no news. Even in the last 2 days it has been going up maybe not as quick as some hoped but still up, with strong buying support. This is the kind of stock that after holding it a couple of months you have made a 100 - 200 % profit. Also it is in uranium.


----------



## noobs (8 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Thanks Nizar and Trader for your posts - I also agree that the market sentiment for this one is due north. I guess I am thinking about us a little too much as I have been a holder since 9c and sold out at 17c. Than attempted the day trade at .205. I just think that they have gone the wrong way about things recently but anyway as if the market cares about what I think - Have to keep telling myself that one!!! Good luck to all holders


----------



## tech/a (11 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I'm dropping this this morning.
Have others I like better.---its a personal thing.


----------



## arcla1 (11 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> I'm dropping this this morning.
> Have others I like better.---its a personal thing.




I'm sorry to hear that. 

A slow start to the week for EVE. Anyone think I should be concerned?


----------



## afroboy (11 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Same with me.
> I entered yesterday with a tight stop at 17.5c. Saw the buying support at 18c before the arvo run.
> 
> I really wanted to move my stop up to breakeven (to 18.5c) but the close today wasnt convincing.
> ...




Was your stop triggered today, Nizar?


----------



## nizar (11 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				afroboy said:
			
		

> Was your stop triggered today, Nizar?




Was supposed to be stopped out (at 18.5c) but was actually at work 9am-9pm and i got an sms from my broker saying my order could NOT be placed on market.

Maybe its because i still had my sell order from last week open for EVE, at 27c!  : 

This MUST bounce off 17.5c.
If it closes below 17.5c, it will collapse big time.

If it stays above that then i will give it some time.

Im still very much lost as to when to move up the stop....


----------



## constable (11 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Was supposed to be stopped out (at 18.5c) but was actually at work 9am-9pm and i got an sms from my broker saying my order could NOT be placed on market.
> 
> Maybe its because i still had my sell order from last week open for EVE, at 27c!  :
> 
> ...



Its funny I nearly picked this up again today after it bottomed. If you're holding at 20c nizar I dont think there is need for concern.


----------



## hitmanlam (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Stop loss got triggered.  I'm out 2day.


----------



## nizar (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Stop loss got triggered.  I'm out 2day.




Same.
I really wanted this to rebound off 17.5c, instead it broke through it like it wasnt even there.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

14c looks like support, ahhh the greed factor, think of those paper profits blowing in the wind, blue sky and all!


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



> ahhh the greed factor,




How so??

Like myself they are either locking in a profit, reducing exposure or risk,or taking a loss before it gets worse.

I like to keep in stocks that are moving favorably,as can be seen above in my post.Some may find this chart of interest,but to most it will be Mumbo Jumbo.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> How so??
> 
> Like myself they are either locking in a profit, reducing exposure or risk,or taking a loss before it gets worse.
> 
> I like to keep in stocks that are moving favorably,as can be seen above in my post.Some may find this chart of interest,but to most it will be Mumbo Jumbo.




The greed factor meaning exactly that!

You will get no arguements from me about locking in profits as opposed to letting them blow in the wind!

My previous post was a pun, you obviously missed it T/A.

Just my opinion T/A, youre the expert


----------



## Raging Bull (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Tech.. the trend that started at the beginning of November still seems to be intact. If we see gains above .17 tomorrow would this not be a good entry point given the preveiling trend?


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Could be R/B and I do expect the high to be tested. But to continue to higher highs I doubt.Maybe back to 21-22 before going South.You certainly could take part of a position in case the high was taken out at which time youd top up. Ive actually done this on WMT.


----------



## Ken (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

EXT takes a dive aswell....


----------



## Realist (12 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Some may find this chart of interest,but to most it will be Mumbo Jumbo.




Pure astrology.

I bought this long ago and am holding.

Tech, why is this not included in the bet with me?

It is for me, but not for you. I bought in at 10c. 

You've bought in and out and not included it???  Interesting.

Hmm, after tax and brokerage did you make anything?


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Pure astrology.
> 
> I bought this long ago and am holding.
> 
> ...




For your exercise I have simply included the live trading portfolio I have running on Reefcap and have so for 4 yrs now.
Its updated weekly and takes me no time at all. I have no intention of posting regularly on the thread and if interested the results are available to anyone by simply looking at the results page on Reefcap.

As for EVE and other stock I trade short term,some trades are shown on ASF others I dont bother. I only post specifics for those interested in the stocks I have traded or are trading but not always.

My win rate is approx 55% and R/R is 4:1.(overall for last 12 mths).
But that varies from month to month.
Yeh I have losing Months 2 last year.

But that would be mumbo jumbo as well.

To you and some others it seems ASF is a competition board.
To me its a place to share ideas and help others who have an interest in how I trade.
Trading to me is simply part of my business.


----------



## bigdog (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> For your exercise I have simply included the live trading portfolio I have running on Reefcap and have so for 4 yrs now.
> Its updated weekly and takes me no time at all. I have no intention of posting regularly on the thread and if interested the results are available to anyone by simply looking at the results page on Reefcap.




tech/a

Many thanks for your offer - we all enjoy you postings to ASF

Can you paste the URL to access your results page on Reefcap


----------



## mmmmining (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				bigdog said:
			
		

> tech/a
> 
> Many thanks for your offer - we all enjoy you postings to ASF
> 
> Can you paste the URL to access your results page on Reefcap




To be fair, I would rather to see your performance against S&P ASX200, month by month, and on yearly base too. Wining rate is not important. Maybe ASX200 has the similar wining rate month by month.

It looks like to me that you need $1.1m to run your table ($50,000 per stock X 22 Stocks). And I guess if you are out of position, the money will earn interest.

Also, can you share with us where you can get $36 brokerage for $50,000 trade? It is a good deal to me, Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Here is the link.

http://lightning.he.net/cgi-bin/suid/~reefcap/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=74


*mmmining*
I presume your post is to Realist.--or have mixed to 2 together.
The portfolio I have offered up is as above and is the BT margin list which approximates the ASX 200. Brokerage is capped at $80 in and out for me in a deal i have with my broker.However in the whole scheme of things in the exercise offered up brokerage has very little effect as the number of trades turned around only equates to around 20 in 4 yrs.

Some trades have been open for 2 yrs.


----------



## mmmmining (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Here is the link.
> 
> http://lightning.he.net/cgi-bin/suid/~reefcap/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=74
> 
> ...




Tech/a, Thank you for answering me.  I guess I cannot get the same brokerage deal. 

I guess you have missed my point. I meant I cannot figure out your performance from the table you offered. So I suggest you to do it as I said in my previous discussion, so you can display whoever follow your signal, he/she can make above average money. It will be good to sell your products if you can prove your signal system is good.


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

mmmmining.

I have no interest in selling anything.
The forum I have directed you and others to has 4 yrs of posts and a complete disclosure of everything.
It takes time to wade through it all.

Starting capital was $30,000 with $70,000 on margin loan Now $386,000.

So thats $316,000 on $30,000 in 4 yrs. If you think its worth investigation then spend the time doing so.
If not fine by me.


----------



## Realist (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> To you and some others it seems ASF is a competition board.




And yet....



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Starting capital was $30,000 with $70,000 on margin loan Now $386,000.




 

You do not take into account any expenses.

You spend a monthly sum on trading tools/software, brokerage, interest and fees on the margin loan, and tax. Then take away inflation.

Tax alone will take away nearly half of your profits.

I suspect if you take all expenses into account you are about $200,000 less that that amazing figure you keep bandying around the bored.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> To you and some others it seems ASF is a competition board.
> *To me its a place to share ideas and help others who have an interest in how I trade.*
> Trading to me is simply part of my business.




Well said Tech/a,

I couldn't agree more,

Re EVE good to see it bounced back up,

Still waiting for re-entry


----------



## Rafa (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

fellas...
tech/a is never about selling anything....
never has and never will...

please take his posts as is and lets not get into any personality clashes...

if you disagree with it, fine...
i for one would be no where if it wasn't for his posts over the last 2-3 years on this forum, which he provides for free!


----------



## noobs (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Agreed Rafa - If realist isn't happy with the tech/a's trading methodology and the way he conducts himself on the forums than why can't he simply talk to him in private about it rather than attempting to discredit him on a public forum. Let people make up their own minds and if Realist has something other than criticsm to add to ASF we may take some notice of you also.


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> And yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Look it is as it is*---all costs are considered,Darrel who keeps the records tells me it hasnt had included $8000 in dividends.

Radge wouldnt have it on a professional board if it was junk.
I dont care less what you or anyone else thinks about it.

Its there for education purposes win lose or draw.
Ask questions or criticise,or evaluate or whatever on that board and you'll recieve answers from many who have adopted hybrids of their own based upon the method.

Once you've spent a week reading through it you maybe better qualified to comment on it.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Re EVE good to see it bounced back up,
> 
> Still waiting for re-entry



You were hoping for $0.13 weren't you YT?

Hard to see where this is going now. Could fall to $0.14-15 on no news/bad news/day traders losing interest perhaps.....$0.17 looks to be a little short term support......


----------



## Realist (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				noobs said:
			
		

> Agreed Rafa - If realist isn't happy with the tech\a's trading methodology and the way he conducts himself on the forums than why can't he simply talk to him in private about it rather than attempting to discredit him on a public forum. Let people make up there own minds and if Realist has something other than criticsm to add to ASF wee may take some notice of you also.




Why can I ask is it acceptable for someone to post their supposed trading performance over the past 4 years in the EVE thread?  What on earth does it have to do with EVE?

And why is it not acceptable for someone to point out they should not be doing this, and their figures are at best misleading?

I wont discuss this further in the EVE thread, but I will say finally it confuses me that Tech/a, a property developer and supposed brilliant share trader who can turn $30K into $400K in just 4 years - had to borrow money to trade?  Why on earth would he borrow a measley $70K to trade?

It is bizzare. Still topic closed for me, people can PM me.

Apologies all round, I just had to say it though.


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

People just did



> people can PM me.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Why can I ask is it acceptable for someone to post their supposed trading performance over the past 4 years in the EVE thread?  What on earth does it have to do with EVE?
> 
> And why is it not acceptable for someone to point out they should not be doing this, and their figures are at best misleading?
> 
> ...




Totally bizzare, Realist ..... hurrah for Realist ... more people
like you, should stand up against such abuse of common
sense and values ...  !~!

EVE ..... up, on low volume today, figure we'll take profits 
by Friday, ahead of expected negative light on EVE and
COE, next week .....  

happy days

  yogi


----------



## nizar (19 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Totally bizzare, Realist ..... hurrah for Realist ... more people
> like you, should stand up against such abuse of common
> sense and values ...  !~!
> 
> ...




Yogi
According to your astro analysis, last week was supposed to be a good week for EVE, unfortunately the charts show otherwise.

Happy days? Indeed they were for me, but not coz i was holding EVE. MLS gave me a good run last week.

Look at the daytraders thread and Michaels response, for someone who bags tech, you werent too spot on yourself buddy.


----------



## Novski (19 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

A nice day for EVE today, nevertheless, with increased volume. Could see it rebound further off the 17c pullback in the next couple of days...


----------



## Holiday (19 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

There was some very interesting buys today. Reasonably big. Survey results aren't far away,or something else? Keep watch.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Holiday said:
			
		

> There was some very interesting buys today. Reasonably big. Survey results aren't far away,or something else? Keep watch.



Yep, I agree, was a good day for EVE. Could be some more results to be released.....I think this has been mentioned only recently. Just waiting.

$0.17 has turned into good support. 

I'm not back in yet. Darn it!


----------



## mmmmining (19 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yep, I agree, was a good day for EVE. Could be some more results to be released.....I think this has been mentioned only recently. Just waiting.
> 
> $0.17 has turned into good support.
> 
> I'm not back in yet. Darn it!




Either make or break. If it comes back, could be an ugly head and shoulders.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				mmmmining said:
			
		

> could be an ugly head and shoulders.



  LOL, I was going to say that too. Pretty sketchy though.


----------



## nizar (20 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Weinstein would have bought EVE today.
Classic bounce after the pullback to the initial breakout point.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				mmmmining said:
			
		

> Either make or break. If it comes back, could be an ugly head and shoulders.



Will be interesting to see if the H&S appears. If it does not then I may get back in. 

If it does, then $0.13ish would be a target. Back down at YTs next entry point.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Will be interesting to see if the H&S appears. If it does not then I may get back in.
> 
> If it does, then $0.13ish would be a target. Back down at YTs next entry point.





Still waiting


----------



## mmmmining (21 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Still waiting



It is very hard to predict the the coming thin trading period by any tools, without much news.


----------



## finnsk (27 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Small gab up this morning currently at 23.5c tried to upload chart but have to figure out to make it smaller


----------



## Caliente (27 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

interesting price action on EVE this morning. Potential announcement looming?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I would have thought this would classify as a breakout/gap up open to an all time high

Yet not much comment has been made about it today, stange   


Well Kennas doesn't look like it'll get back to my 13.5c re-entry level anytime soon,

Enjoy the run those holding, looks like its trying to give you all a Happy New Years EVE Suprise (lol, such a sad pun I know   )


----------



## Sean K (28 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I would have thought this would classify as a breakout/gap up open to an all time high
> 
> Yet not much comment has been made about it today, stange
> 
> ...



In retrospect I think the hold above $0.20 on the 22nd was the sign it was about to break up. Your 1.5m would be worth $375K now. Definately could have put another floor on your house!   I still think you did the right thing at the time taking your money off the table. It was a big punt and the information available eventually didn't point to what you were after. So good move. Plus, they really don't have much of a resource yet, still just 'potential'. When they look like having 50m lbs U or so, then I'll be excited.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 December 2006)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Well EVE's mkt cap is close to $60m right now and in the end they'll probably only end up with 50% of AER which has 75% interest in U projects so EVE's Net interest in U projects will be around 35% 

So long term I'm not such a big fan anymore just too much dillution, since I first jumped on its mkt cap has approx trippled ie 10c -25c + the issuing of a whole heap of shares

And its interest in the U projects has dropped to 50% and will eventually drop to around 35%,

So not for me any more, looking for other U fiish to fry!


----------



## bigt (4 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Slip, slide away...no massive drops, just gradual chunks dropping off each day for last week...where is the likely support level?


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

EVE's loking ok again. Hasn't been much news lately. I don't think they're doing any drilling at the moment, just radiometric surveys and the data is being analysed to prioritise targets....boring.

Looks to have found good support at $0.20 and pushing up again.

(Didn't find your $0.13 mark YT    and unlikely to be there for a while now, unless the roof caves in on uranium)

(not holding)


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Having said the above, my crude EW knowledge has this possibly on a 3 wave downtrend, with a possibility of it heading back down to either of these support levels before running up again....

So, in summary, it could go anywhere!


----------



## Simmo (17 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi Kennas,

There was diamond drilling done at Njame of which results are still pending.

See announcement Oct 26 2006

This may also interest some holders

Came up on an alert a couple of days ago.

http://www.auselect.com.au/Anns/120107.pdf

Looks like African Lion 2 are one of the seed investors in AERL in the 

placement done November last year.


----------



## X888 (23 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

About to hit 28c.


----------



## X888 (23 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

28c with massive volume.

Ann soon ?


----------



## hector (23 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				X888 said:
			
		

> 28c with massive volume.
> 
> Ann soon ?




Most probably, I sold at close yesterday!


----------



## Caliente (23 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hey hector! sorry to see you go, but good to see you've exited in the green. i'm probably one of the staunch holders of EVE. Ever since I went to the their AGM I've been a fan. Still holding for priority allocation on AER and the 07 exploration programme. 

The US and Africa I believe are prime real estate for new U - and EVE has a whole *****load of land in Africa.

edit - Maybe this could be the herald for the ann we've been waiting for a while, re:Njame.
DYOR.


----------



## G-Zilla (23 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi Caliente, good to see eve run a little today, lets hope it continues tomorrow.

i am interested in the float of AER. What information do you have that EVE holders will get priority in any float of AER?


----------



## Caliente (23 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi G-Zilla. This is a good question!

When I went to the agm back in november last year (i was the only retail shareholder there btw! really weird, but I got a chance to talk to the entire board, this was fun ^_^) I posted my reflections. 

Here's a direct copy of that.



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> afternoon gentlemen. Attended the EVE AGM this morning.
> 
> In my mind its a mix of good and neutral news.
> 
> ...




edit - Gzilla, having been on this one for a while, the runs on EVE are quite shortlived and run out of steam quickly, unlike say another U company such as Bannerman (longer and smoother runs). Take a look at a chart and you'll see what I mean.

I cant give you financial advice (against forum rules and probably law) - but suffice it to say I feel comfortable enough to hold through the waves that EVE goes through. 

2007 should be a strong year given that they will be going all out on exploration and have the funds to do so.


----------



## Caliente (23 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

btw, just looking at my post, this implies that there will be an ann regarding African Energy sometime before the end of this month. But remember this was all just talk, and not set in concrete by any means!

The last EVE ann says;

African Energy announces intention to seek public listing on the ASX or AIM in the first quarter
2007.

So there you have it. There is no official word on priority. Sorry!



DYOR.

Cheers
-Cali


----------



## G-Zilla (23 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Thanks Caliente, I do remember reading that now. I do hope the board keep  shareholders in mind, as the chance at first bite of AER is one of the main reasons im holding EVE.

cheers


----------



## Caliente (30 January 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

ann today, regarding new director Alisdair Cooke.

Did a little digging and this is his profile.

Alisdair Cooke - BSc (Hons Geology) Managing Director
Mr Cooke is a geologist with 19 years experience in the resource exploration
industry throughout Australia and internationally. He has wide experience as an independent consultant specialising in structural geology and resource studies as well as having worked in the areas of commercial strategy and risk management.

He has held senior positions in World Geoscience Corporation in Australia and North America as well as BHP's international project generation group and new business and reconnaissance group.

Since 1997 Mr Cooke has been involved in the development of resource projects in various private and public resource companies. Mr Cooke is also a Director of Albidon Limited.

Seems like a competent individual.


----------



## X888 (1 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Just about to hit 30c


----------



## j4mesa (1 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

ALREADY HIT !!!

but the volume wasn't that high.......


----------



## kromey (6 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

15 new anomalies identified.


----------



## bigt (6 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Optically, this looks very promising, they have tripled the number of anomolies identified since the 70s/80s work in the area.

Not sure of the chart readings, the scale is from 0 - 10 ppm U...I am guessing this is so weak due to the fact that the readings were taken from the air?

Anyway, should be a good day for EVE holders.


----------



## Halba (6 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Hi radiometric ppm is different. It has to explore from the ground. Considering they have proven drill results this thing is a massive goer.


----------



## kitehigh (20 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Was a great day for EVE today up 11.3%, reached a high of 31 cents but closed at 29.5.  There was no more information released today, only what was released yesterday in regards to the completion of seed placement in African energy and capital restructure for IPO.


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

See potential breakout thread here


----------



## moses (22 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Another 10% today, and EVE is looking even better for a rise tommorrow.


----------



## Halba (22 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

whats goin on? why the jump on no news


----------



## sleeper88 (22 February 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> whats goin on? why the jump on no news




The sp is going up because people want a priority offer in the IPO of African Energy Resources, which is coming up at the end of this quarter.

And AER's assets are way better than some of the U listings around in Australia.


----------



## kromey (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Ann out for african energy


----------



## borat (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Just read the ann, not sure what to make of it... can someone enlighten me? thx... B.


----------



## deftfear (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

You need to have 20,000 EVE shares to get priority in the listing, even then its only 5,000 shares guaranteed ($2,000) 

The record date is next Friday, which I think only leaves you a couple of days to get onto the register. I need another 1380 shares to make the 20,000 limit so I think I'll be buying some today to make sure I am eligible.


----------



## borat (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I've bought and unfortunately sold a few months back... been watching the recent jumps in SP and have been cautious of a re-entry... Doh!


----------



## deftfear (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

It has risen pretty well of late, I have been tempted to sell half of my holdings a couple of times but have held it on the premise of following the trend, it's trending up so why sell something that is going in the right direction, unlike a few other dogs in my portfolio.


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				deftfear said:
			
		

> You need to have 20,000 EVE shares to get priority in the listing, even then its only 5,000 shares guaranteed ($2,000)
> 
> The record date is next Friday, which I think only leaves you a couple of days to get onto the register. I need another 1380 shares to make the 20,000 limit so I think I'll be buying some today to make sure I am eligible.




Yeh but i think if you send in your cheque on the 1st day one for priority and one for public you'll get at least 2*5,000 shares, coz every1 in the public will get scaled back its almost a certainty.


----------



## Halba (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Risk reward looks poor.

Have to buy $7000 worth of eve to get a $2000 allocation even that is not certain. In this market why bother.

Max it can do is double so $2000 profit, and EVE might go down as well. Max return risk adjusted is only 20%, nothing guaranteed.

Just buy african energy at a premium when it floats at 100% premium - but there could be better value u stocks out there as African energy has nearly 150m shares on issue!


----------



## j4mesa (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

"All Energy Ventures shareholders who hold at least 20,000 shares have the opportunity to participate in the priority offer and will be *guaranteed a minimum allocation of 5,000 shares* upon application."

Halba, FYKI, they are guaranteed and 5000 shares is a minimum


----------



## Halba (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Next sentence "board will retain the right to allot shares at its sole discretion in the event that the offer is oversubscribed".

But still paying $7500 to get a $2000 allocation is absurd, considering the african energy placement was 3 months ago @ 25c per share (now at 40c).


----------



## j4mesa (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I agree with you.....


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> but there could be better value u stocks out there as African energy has nearly 150m shares on issue!




Exactly.
VERY pricey. Almost $60million.
Of course that doesnt mean it cant go higher


----------



## Halba (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Agreed nizar it could go higher. But 150mil shares and you have to sacrifice 7000k + 2000k for about a 2000 possible double. Thats only 20% return on capital deployed.


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> Agreed nizar it could go higher. But 150mil shares and you have to sacrifice 7000k + 2000k for about a 2000 possible double. Thats only 20% return on capital deployed.




True.
But dont 4get that EVE will retain 71% of AER after the float, so dont think that if AER doubles, EVE will be standing still.


----------



## j4mesa (2 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Seems that it is making its move today....
Full candle.


----------



## Ang (9 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Any one still in this one? What do they feel of the large move to 40 cents last week. Seems over priced?
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## j4mesa (9 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Considering the prospect of tenements they have
Also they own 77% of AFRICAN LION which is 3.5 times oversubscribed @ 40c.
I don't think it is overpriced......
again it is my personal opinion.

I think market is re-rating EVE........

However the downside is the tenements does not have anything significant for production........


----------



## G-Zilla (9 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

EVE actually own about 70% African Energy Resources (AFR) which is listing this week. African Lion was one of the seed investors. The movement is becasue the AFR IPO was hard to get an allocation and people see EVE as an easier way into the action.


----------



## Ang (9 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Thanks guys, looks good at a break of 40 cents then?
Kind Regards
ang


----------



## redandgreen (9 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Very interested to know at what price AER will list... at this stage it has to list at a  price not less than 56c to justify the current run-up of the EVE SP.

Bring on Wednesday......


----------



## nizar (9 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



redandgreen said:


> Very interested to know at what price AER will list... at this stage it has to list at a price not less than 56c to justify the current run-up of the EVE SP.
> 
> Bring on Wednesday......




Be wary that if AER doesnt float at a price at what EVE holders expect than EVE will get dumped, just like what happened to SAU/SUL, SAU ran up but then when SUL floated at 41c (>100% premium) SAU got dumped severely (65c to the low 40s). Coz punters were expecting 80c+ like NUP.

Also note that AER market cap is $63million at the offer price (40c) a bit pricey i think.


----------



## Ang (11 April 2007)

*EVE*

Energy Ventures. One for all of you to watch out for, this has broken the 40 cent resistance level yesterday. It opened this morning at 47.5 cents, only to go back to 42 cents last time I checked. The reason for this is that it was supposed to have listed its Uranium explorer today; however this won't list until Friday this week. under code AFR, the IPO had an issue price of 40 cents and was 3.5 times over subscribed. This should see a healthy open for AFR and should have the flow on affect to EVE. I have a buy order in at 41 cents and a target of 55 cents, which is the darvas formation. 
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2007)

*Re: EVE*



Ang said:


> I have a buy order in at 41 cents and a target of 55 cents, which is the darvas formation.
> Kind reg
> Ang



Ang can you explain this darvas formation? Thanks.


----------



## nizar (11 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

LOL if your target is 55c then why dont u just life your order by 1c and pay on market instead of taking the risk..


----------



## Ang (11 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Please find graph attached to explain. Protrader is the program used to pick this type of box and it is derivered from the Nicolos Darvas theory. A man who made Millions in the early 1900's, by the use of this theory. You need to read the book to fully understand how it works, however basicly once you have a top, which in this case happened on the 26th of Feb, followed by increased volume within a price band, a box is drawn. The difference between the top of the box and the bottom of the box is the profit target. In this case 40 cents ant 25 cents = 55 cents.
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Ang said:


> once you have a top, which in this case happened on the 26th of Feb, followed by increased volume within a price band, a box is drawn. The difference between the top of the box and the bottom of the box is the profit target. In this case 40 cents ant 25 cents = 55 cents.
> Kind reg
> Ang



Thanks Ang, This is possibly similar to simple TA price projection from a pole and pennant. Maybe darvas is where it came from? Cheers.


----------



## Ang (11 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



nizar said:


> LOL if your target is 55c then why dont u just life your order by 1c and pay on market instead of taking the risk..




Got in at 42 cents, So now sit and wait for AFR to list on Friday and hope the interest is as much as it was when the IPO was 3.5 times over subscribed.
kind regs
ang


----------



## shares (13 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

currently at 44 cents, do u guys think it's worth buying in now?


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



shares said:


> currently at 44 cents, do u guys think it's worth buying in now?



Shares, please don't ask for recommendations to buy now or at any time. No one can provide you with a recommendation here as we are not lisenced to. 

Perhaps a better question might be 'is this undervalued?' 

Or, better still, you might like to do some basic analysis yourself and post it up.  

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## Ang (13 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



shares said:


> currently at 44 cents, do u guys think it's worth buying in now?




Just to let you know that the listing of the new Uranium entity willl now accur on Tuesday next week. S that is why the price is starting to go up. If that price list higher than the IPO price of 40 cents, which you would expect it would open higher than the IPO due to being over 3.5 times over subscribed.
I agree we can't reccommend to buy or not to buy, we can only provide you information to help you make that decision, however the information we provide, is already out there and the research can be done by yourself. 
reg
ang


----------



## nizar (13 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Ang said:


> Just to let you know that the listing of the new Uranium entity willl now accur on Tuesday next week. S that is why the price is starting to go up. If that price list higher than the IPO price of 40 cents, which you would expect it would open higher than the IPO due to being over 3.5 times over subscribed.
> I agree we can't reccommend to buy or not to buy, we can only provide you information to help you make that decision, however the information we provide, is already out there and the research can be done by yourself.
> reg
> ang




Note that when SNU floated, SAU (parent) actually went down and started a fair plummet from 65c to the low 40s.

So that could also happen to EVE when AFR floats, perhaps.


----------



## Ang (13 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Depends on the structure and the circumstance. I feel due to being 3.5 times over subscribed the new entity will open very high and therefore investors will go for the next big thing and that is EVE, who will have financial gains if the new entity performs.
Kind reg
Ang


----------



## nizar (13 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Ang said:


> Depends on the structure and the circumstance. I feel due to being 3.5 times over subscribed the new entity will open very high and therefore investors will go for the next big thing and that is EVE, who will have financial gains if the new entity performs.
> Kind reg
> Ang




EVE is already a 4-bagger from when i first started buying so its already become a fairly big thing.

SNU was also oversubscribed (more than 3.5 times)

AEE if you recall has performed since then but it floated around mid last year at about the offer price besides being massively oversubscribed.

Mind you, i do think AFR will do well (i have subscribed to some) just trying to make people see both sides of the argument before making a decision.

Regards,
Niz


----------



## kitehigh (13 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



nizar said:


> EVE is already a 4-bagger from when i first started buying so its already become a fairly big thing.
> 
> SNU was also oversubscribed (more than 3.5 times)
> 
> ...




All good points to take into consideration, keep the counter arguements coming.  Its good to have some balance instead of all positive posts.  I too have held this company since 9.5 cents and have been very happy with its performance (who wouldn't be  ).


----------



## Caliente (13 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Yeah - once again - love the management - smart and competent; and do own a huge chunk of African Energy makes EVE a pretty safe play. 

That being said I want to see the rampup EVE gets before the launch of African Energy. 

A solid run would make me tempted to sell and reallocate my resources to African in order to increase the focus of my investment at the yellowcake EVE is going for.


----------



## j4mesa (16 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

We will see tomorrow about AFR at 2 pm:
Interestingly Goldman Sachs own around 3% of the AFR.


EVE will either  be slammed or skyrocketed by AFR
Of course I hope the later one...


----------



## Caliente (16 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Nice buildup from EVE today. 

Its almost inevitable that AFR will launch at a premium - the real question is how positively this will affect EVE.

I'm hypothesising a 30-40% (conservative) premium from AFR that will translate to about 15-20% for EVE shareholders.

In that case, EVE may break 50 cents tomorrow.


----------



## afroboy (16 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Caliente said:


> Nice buildup from EVE today.
> 
> Its almost inevitable that AFR will launch at a premium - the real question is how positively this will affect EVE.
> 
> ...




If AFR open up 30-40%, EVE will get belted.


----------



## nizar (16 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



afroboy said:


> If AFR open up 30-40%, EVE will get belted.




Tend to agree.
It needs to double if EVE was to keep the momentum.
In my opinion,


----------



## Ang (17 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

My prediction is EVE will be 55 cents as it has formed a Darvas box and that is the target. By the way I contacted the company and it won't list until Wednesday 11am.
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## Caliente (17 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hi - never thought about it that way niz and afro. But you're right - The GPN/YRR outcome should have taught me that lesson!

Still based on my feel and experience so far with EVE - I think there is room for acceleration, and the result will be known come Wednesday/.


----------



## Jus (17 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Some major shareholders are:

Energy Ventures Ltd (EVE) - 70.80%
WEST PERTH

National Nominees Ltd - 4.62%
MELBOURNE

Goldman Sachs Securities - 3.57%
ENGLAND

Nefco Nominees Pty Ltd - 3.34%
PERTH

Geologic Resource Fund Ltd - 1.96%
CAYMAN ISLANDS

African Lion 2 Ltd - 1.92%
MAURITIUS

RAB Special Situation Fund Ltd - 1.35%
UK

Geologic Resource Fund - 0.65%
USA

Anz Nominees Ltd - 0.28%
MELBOURNE

HSBC Custody Nominees - 0.22%
SYDNEY


----------



## Ang (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Looks like it is going to open at 80 cents and my market depth calc looks like averaging 77 cents for the morning trade. On the basis of market depth now. Could even go to $1. So at 80 cents is a 100% increase on issue price, we should see EVE lifting today once AFR opens.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## nizar (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Ang said:


> Looks like it is going to open at 80 cents and my market depth calc looks like averaging 77 cents for the morning trade. On the basis of market depth now. Could even go to $1. So at 80 cents is a 100% increase on issue price, we should see EVE lifting today once AFR opens.
> Kind reg
> ang




I might buy some on the open and sell 2mrw.


----------



## Ang (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Entirely your decision, that is trading I suppose. I cant see the value in the stock above 80 cents, however the market might.
ang


----------



## nizar (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Ang said:


> Entirely your decision, that is trading I suppose. I cant see the value in the stock above 80 cents, however the market might.
> ang




To be honest i cant see value in half these stocks that are going up. Eg. AGS, MRU, even PDN.

But when they are trending up, there is money to be made. Im not going to let my own perception of value get in the way of that.

Like you said, lets let the market tell us.


----------



## j4mesa (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Just checked AFR asx code and look what I got :


East African Coffee Plantations Limited (AFR)
(Trading Status: PRE_OPEN)
As at 18/04/2007 11:50:54 AM
Real-Time
Last Trade 	0.000 	Bid 	0.850 	Offer 	0.800


----------



## Ang (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



j4mesa said:


> Just checked AFR asx code and look what I got :
> 
> 
> East African Coffee Plantations Limited (AFR)
> ...




That is right and it won't stay that for long with 199,000 buyers and only 77,000 sellers. EVE, however has just gone up 1.5 cents. I think people who are not in the AFR are starting to jump on EVE. COME ON 2PM!!!!!!!!!
reg ang


----------



## Ang (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

AFR looks like opening at 90 cents with 123,000 buyers and only 40,000 sellers in the Market.
kind reg
ang


----------



## j4mesa (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

sorry Ang,
What I mean is AFR stands for something different.


----------



## j4mesa (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Can't believe it !!
AFR $1 but EVE hardly make any movements ?????


----------



## redandgreen (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



j4mesa said:


> Can't believe it !!
> AFR $1 but EVE hardly make any movements ?????




don't understand, any theories on why EVE has gone backwards???


----------



## bigt (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

The market cap is listed as $30m (undiluted), are investors seeing this and thinking 70% of 30 isnt too much...??


----------



## Ang (18 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I can't believe it also, however I think investers are wanting to see AFR firm within the 80cent to $1 mark before they buy EVE. I wouldn't be surprised that EVE closes at 45-47 cents in the auction this afternoon as currently the market depth is 604,000 buyers 466,000 sellers. This was not the case this morning. There were 1M sellers and 600,000 buyers. I am going to hang in there as I am trading this one as a depth of a darvas box and my target is still 55 cent
Kind re
Ang


----------



## Ang (23 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

It seems EVE Directors are wandering why the value of the recent float of AFR has not filtered though to EVE. They have made two announcemnts in the past few days while the stock was going down to keep informing potential investors that they hold 71% of the new entity. Today they have announce a substantial holding announcemnt, which should have been evident in the float prospectus. It has broght the price up a little today. I still can not see why this stock is not at least 45 cents to 55 cents as my previous posts.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## redandgreen (23 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Ang said:


> It seems EVE Directors are wandering why the value of the recent float of AFR has not filtered though to EVE. They have made two announcemnts in the past few days while the stock was going down to keep informing potential investors that they hold 71% of the new entity. Today they have announce a substantial holding announcemnt, which should have been evident in the float prospectus. It has broght the price up a little today. I still can not see why this stock is not at least 45 cents to 55 cents as my previous posts.
> Kind reg
> ang




I sold my AFR and continue to hold EVE, the price disparity 'tween the two, has me beat as well


----------



## Ang (26 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Cheap buy today, Does any one know what is going on with this one. AFR still holding firm 100% above IPO price @ 90 cent and EVE is a bargin at 35cents while it still has a 70% stake in AFR??
reg
ang


----------



## Ang (26 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Any one still in this one or know what is going on?????
Wouldn't want to see it go below my support line

kind reg
ang


----------



## Ang (27 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Any one got any info on this one it has been making lower lows for 5 days now while its off shoot AFR has gone up today by 5 cents. This has got me baffeled.
kind reg 
ang


----------



## j4mesa (27 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I am still on...
Don't know why the price action is like that....
But for today,it might be because of the whole market is down........
But it is getting the low when the AFR had not been listed yet.....
Strange though.....


----------



## rub92me (27 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Ang said:


> Any one got any info on this one it has been making lower lows for 5 days now while its off shoot AFR has gone up today by 5 cents. This has got me baffeled.
> kind reg
> ang



Your initial purchase was based on a technical analysis (Darvas Box) and anticipated effects of AFR listing. Has the actual price action told you whether either of these assumptions still hold? Would you buy now based on what you've seen in the past week, and what would be your target and based on what analysis? The answers to those questions should tell you what to do I suppose.


----------



## moses (27 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



Ang said:


> Any one got any info on this one it has been making lower lows for 5 days now while its off shoot AFR has gone up today by 5 cents. This has got me baffeled.
> kind reg
> ang




Look at the chart over a year...the last 6 months has had a repeating pattern and with increasing volatility. Its a great swing trader. I've bought back in today at 0.335 because it looks like we're close to the bottom of the present trough. I'm hoping for 0.55 before it reverses back down.


----------



## Ang (27 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



rub92me said:


> Your initial purchase was based on a technical analysis (Darvas Box) and anticipated effects of AFR listing. Has the actual price action told you whether either of these assumptions still hold? Would you buy now based on what you've seen in the past week, and what would be your target and based on what analysis? The answers to those questions should tell you what to do I suppose.




I will still hold in there as the depth of the darvas box has me out at 24 cents. Knowing what I know now I would still trade this as a darvas, however I never assume ever again when a company offshoots its best asset into another vehicle that the original vehicle will shoot over night. I should have learnt from GDM as it has been six months since they moved one of their uranium assets to a new vehicle called Uranex, and it seems we are now only hearing that they will possibly reward GDM shareholders in coming months.
kind reg
ang


----------



## BradK (27 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Not a good week at all. 

But come on! It has run hard since November! Let's get things in perspective. I see it back in the 40's in the next little while providing that AFR holds up. 

No need to panic just yet

Cheers
Brad


----------



## deftfear (28 April 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I got out of eve on afr's listing due to sau and aru going down a lot after they spun out uranium companies. EVE seems to be following a similar trend to SAU which has just started to turnaround in the last few days. 

I don't know what the darvas box is, but I would think that its some sort of trading pattern recogniser and I think it would be hard to use T/A in the last few weeks due to fundamentals (ie AFR listing) Not saying it doesnt work, just in this example I think there is more than technicals moving the share price.


----------



## Ang (10 May 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Anyone still in this one, a little scare yesterday making 29.5 cents, I wouldn't want to see it go below 29.5 cents.
Kind reg
ang


----------



## Caliente (10 May 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

hi - i'm still in it, for reasons unexplained - perhaps sheer lack of motivation, or perhaps that I'm close to 1 year on this one and am going to cut the CGT cord on this baby.


----------



## moses (23 August 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

EVE is up 20% on a announcement re. higher grades of U...


HIGHER GRADES OF URANIUM INTERSECTED IN INFILL DRILLING AT GWABE, ZAMBIA 


HIGHLIGHTS: 

• Infill drilling at the Gwabe Prospect has intersected higher grade uranium mineralisation than 
in the previously reported initial 25-hole drill programme. 
• The higher grade zone has potentially economic grades and thicknesses at shallow depths 
that may be amenable to open pit extraction. 
• Mineralisation is interpreted to occur at the intersection of an oxidised, coarse pebbly 
sandstone unit and a near vertical fault. The down plunge extent remains open and will be 
tested in the next phase of drilling. 
• The table below summarises significant results from the first 40 holes of the infill program: 

GWN090  9m @ 684 ppm U3O8 from 15m 
 including 5m @ 936 ppm U3O8 from 17m 

GWN087  6m @ 407 ppm U3O8 from 13m 

GWN089  5m @ 276 ppm U3O8 from 17m 

GWN058  13m @ 207 ppm U3O8 from 13m 

GWN083  3m @ 357 ppm U3O8 from 21m 

GWN057  5m @ 224 ppm U3O8 from 19m 


• Results for the remaining 70 drill holes from Gwabe are expected in September.  

• Drilling to test the inferred down plunge extension of the Gwabe mineralisation is scheduled to 
commence in September. 

• Extensional drilling around the known Njame North Inferred Resource is currently in progress.


----------



## redandgreen (23 August 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

there was also a very significant director purchase about 10 days ago...

 this one is looking good particularly so when U is back in vogue.


----------



## redandgreen (24 August 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

,more insider buying

SP still < 20c strikes me as a real value play......time will tell......

I hold


----------



## wipz (12 October 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Is anyone still holding EVE?? Does anyone know what these guys have been up to lately. It has been very quiet in here! SP down to a very low 16c


----------



## YELNATS (12 October 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*



wipz said:


> Is anyone still holding EVE?? Does anyone know what these guys have been up to lately. It has been very quiet in here! SP down to a very low 16c




Am still holding EVE since early May. It now owes me quite a bit since then, although I'm still ahead from the first time I held it. Not much news lately.


----------



## nizar (12 October 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

_Is anyone still holding EVE?? Does anyone know what these guys have been up to lately. It has been very quiet in here! SP down to a *very low 16c*_

This time last year they were trading less than 10c.


----------



## PrKalkyl (13 October 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

I think they realy have something BIG, 11% in CoolEnergy, that could skyrocketing the shareprice in the nearest future. Check CoolEnergy ´s site it ´s very interesting and exciting.
http://www.coolenergy.com.au/
Under "Company Profile" you will find Corporate video.


----------



## PrKalkyl (18 October 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Look at this one!  EVE holds 11% of CoolEnergy
http://www.coolenergy.com.au/instant_news/attachments/SPE_News_Sep07.pdf


----------



## kitehigh (19 October 2007)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

Their technology captures the CO2 from natural gas, could be interesting.  

Would be good if they had technology to capture the CO2 from Coal, as my understanding was that Coal is one of Australia biggest CO2 sources.  But I could be wrong, just don't have the time at the moment to do the research.


----------



## Caute (27 October 2010)

*EVE.AX*

I wonder what your thoughts are about this share , energy ventures ,  that have been climbing the last two months a lo

thanks.


----------



## happytown (11 November 2010)

*Re: EVE - Energy Ventures*

sp rise may have someting to do with their holding in afr and afr's recent african coal venture ann and prospects for a decent coal resource (afr was spun-out of eve)

further, eve intend to do an in-specie distribution of most of their afr shares to eve sharholders at 1 afr share for every 3.9 eve shares

record date is 1st dec

read latest eve qrtly rep for details


----------



## System (4 December 2015)

On December 4th, 2015, Energy Ventures Limited changed its name to EVE Investments Limited.


----------



## pixel (22 November 2017)

System said:


> On December 4th, 2015, Energy Ventures Limited changed its name to EVE Investments Limited.



... and they have now jumped on the Cannabis and Honey band wagon.
It just *might* keep them alive, if the trend break outside the Raff Channel persists.






I bought a few at .8; but DYOR, it's very speccy.


----------



## PZ99 (22 November 2017)

Thanks for that. Grabbed a few for the bottom drawer


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 November 2017)

This thing came up on a scan and caught my eye.  I don't know why but it looked like it was going to shoot up.  Then there's that spread.  I left it alone.


----------



## PZ99 (23 November 2017)

Line wipes galore and 37% on first day. Where will it end?


----------



## pixel (23 November 2017)

PZ99 said:


> Line wipes galore and 37% on first day. Where will it end?



Where will it end? 
Some bright spark on HC claimed a $1 target; another one brought even Capilano into the discussion, ignoring the small difference in number of shares on issue  

However, if the announcements keep coming as expected, I can see 2c by Christmas.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 November 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> This thing came up on a scan and caught my eye.  I don't know why but it looked like it was going to shoot up.  Then there's that spread.  I left it alone.


----------



## pixel (7 December 2017)

Talk about getting high on pot 
Our friends across the road are all excited. Churning in recent weeks has turned over the entire 1.7 Billion shares on issue - more than once. 





After Tuesday's Dark Cloud Cover, I had expected at least two more black candles, but today's announcement ("Honey Water for China" - yayy!) put a higher floor in for now.
Still, I only traded a swing, and if that means I sold too soon, so be it.
Alert set for the lower gap.


----------



## PZ99 (7 December 2017)

I sold out on the first pump-dump deal 1.2c (50%)

Way too soon but there's a fine line between too soon and too late.


----------



## Lurkerofstocks (7 December 2017)

Can someone please explain what a spread or gap is?

Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## peter2 (7 December 2017)

The spread is the difference between the bid and the ask prices. 
Currently on EVE the spread is 0.001, which is also the minimum tick size.






When price doesn't trade at a price level there is a gap in the price chart. 
There are two recent gaps on the EVE chart.


----------



## pixel (7 December 2017)

for a more in-depth discussion of gaps, bookmark this site:
http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?st=gaps&id=chart_school:chart_analysis:gaps_and_gap_analysis
or google "gaps in candlestick charts"


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 December 2017)

Mind the gap.  MIND THE GAP!


----------



## Ann (12 March 2019)

EVE shot up 20% today on this news...

*EVE Investments strikes deal with OpenDNA to sweeten Meluka Honey impact in China*

Health and nutrition investment company EVE Investments (ASX: EVE) has struck a timely deal with OpenDNA (ASX: OPN) in a bid to improve its marketing and sales support for its range of honey products into the Chinese market.

The deal was said to be a “win-win for both companies”, according to OpenDNA’s CEO Bryan Carr.

EVE Investments said that its wholly-owned subsidiary Meluka Honey had signed a binding agreement with the artificial intelligence and e-commerce marketing company for an initial 12-month period with an opportunity to extend the deal by a further 12 months if required.

The deal announced today hopes to integrate OpenDNA’s RooLife platform – with Meluka’s activities to continuously assess and refine the products offered to customers while gathering intelligence about its customers’ preferences and buying habits.

OpenDNA says this will, in turn, provide merchants such as Meluka Honey, with valuable insights into their end customers in China.

EVE Investments said that the two primary factors driving demand in the Chinese market are the strong belief in the natural medicinal properties of honey coupled with its trust in the quality and safety of Australian made products. More...


----------



## System (1 December 2021)

On December 1st, 2021, Eve Investments Limited changed its name to Eve Health Group Limited.


----------

